# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Si mund të ulet ndikimi grek në shqipëri ?

## Anton

Kjo eshte nje teme qe ka kohe qe me rri ne mendje.
Nuk eshte nevoja qe te zgjatem shume per te treguar se ka ndikim te madh te grekerve sepse besoj qe dihet nga te gjithe, por mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe te mendojme se cfare duhet bere per ta ulur kete ndikim.
Qe kjo nuk eshte ne te miren tone besoj qe eshte jashte diskutimit.
Sigurisht qe gjeja me e mire do te ishte te hiqeshin komunstat nga pushteti e keshtu hiqej dhe pjesa me e madhe e ndikimit, por duke pare zhvillimin e sotem kjo nuk eshte e mundur kaq shpejt.

Pra ceshtja shtrohet cfare mund te behet ne keto kushte?

Ju ftoj qe te diskutojme per kete problem madhor.

----------


## Iceberg

Anton,

Kjo teme ngelet gjithmone aktuale per sa kohe qe gjendja ne Shqiperi eshte ne thundren Greke, por e verteta e hidhur duhet thene qe edhe PD ja dhe opozita perfshire edhe ish Presidentin i kane bere favore te jashtzakonshme Greqise, saqe favoret e tyre e kane cuar situaten aty ku eshte sot.

Keta qe jane sot dihet jane totalisht falangat e tyre, per kete ska asnje diskutim.
Keta kane ardhur ne pushtet me kontrate dihet ajo. Fatosi doli nga burgu per te kryer detyrat qe ata i kane caktuar.
Por Janullatosin Berisha e ka bekuar duke ja mbjellur kancerin Shqiperise nuk e di per sa kohe. Berisha i hapi shkollat greke vend e pa vend.
Gjerat duhen pare me realizem se vetem ashtu mund te shpresohet te kemi pak shprese per crrenjosjen e Grekeve nga Shqiperia. Ata kane ne dore gjithcka tani;ekonomine, naften, telekomin, telefonine celulare po perpiqen te marrin te gjitha bankat, te njejten gje po bejne edhe me energjitiken, pra ne jemi shenderruar ne skllever ne atdheun tone. Nuk ka me keq se kaq. Ky eshte fundi. Pushtimi ushtarak eshte me dinjitoz se krijon nje ndjene kombetare nje revolte nga poshte qe e kthen situaten ne favor me kalimin e kohes.
Tani Anton vetem ne te dyve na ka ngelur qe njeri te quhet Vasilis e tjetri Janis
Zoti e shpetofte Shqiperine

----------


## Anton

I nderuar,

na dole tek temat e kaluara.

(nuk dua te diskutoj se cfare ka bere Berisha se eshte teme tjeter , por nuk e pranoj ne asnje menyre qe te jete dhe ai fajtor per ndikimin grek ne RSH , ai u mbrojt si mundi dhe ne fakt une jam i mendimit qe per futjen e burg te spiuneve grek ;sikur vetem  kete te kishte bere; ate ne duhet ta respektojme si atdhetar te madh)

Ceshtja eshte cfare mund te behet sot?

Ti thua kemi marre fund.

Une them kemi shume mundesi, por te djathtet presin as vete nuk e dine se cfare presin.

Duket naive, por une psh sa here jam ne RSH bojkotoj prodhimet greke.
Ku degjoj muzike greke iki duke share.

Mendo per nje cast qe te djathtit qe pretendojne se jane shumica ne popull te benin te njejten gje psh.

A mund te bejme gje tjeter?

----------


## alumni

http://www.shekulli.com.al/ekonomia/...l2002/BK.shtml

Paralajmërimi
Zevëndësministri i Financave tha para 60 ditësh se krijojnë monopol në sistemin bankar

"Bankat greke, larg nga Banka e Kursimeve" 


"Ne jemi të interesuar që në tregun bankar shqiptar të futet një bankë austriake, pasi ka njëfarë monopoli të bankave greke". Kjo ishte deklarata suprizë e zëvendësministrit të Financave, Luan Shahollari para dy muajsh kur procesi i privatizimit të Bankës së Kursimeve ishte në fazën e parë të shprehjes së interesit nga bankat e huaja. 

Në një prononcim për mediat, Shahollari, i cili përfaqëson pronarin ligjor të Bankës së Kursimeve, Ministrinë e Financave, tha se "grekët zotërojnë njëfarë monopoli në tregun bankar. Për këtë arsye po bëhen përpjekjet për të promovuar BK-në në institucionet përkatëse". Më tej, numri dy i financave shqiptare tha se "realisht qeveria nuk niset nga kritere nacionaliste. Të gjitha bankat mund të vijnë dhe të kërkojnë për të blerë BK-në, por mirë është të mos ketë monopol në drejtim të një vendi, sepse kjo mund të sjellë probleme. Nuk duam të na ndodhë si në Turqi, por, nga ana tjetër, nuk mund t'u themi bankave të mos konkurrojnë. Ato (bankat greke) duhet ta kuptojnë vetë që, ndoshta, nuk duhet konkurruar për këtë bankë". 

Shahollari ishte zyrtari i parë i guximshëm që foli zyrtarisht kundër një procesi monopolizues të nisur nga katër bankat greke që veprojnë në Shqipëri. Deklarata e Shahollarit bëhej ndërkohë që institucionet financiare ndërkombëtare që asistojnë Shqipërinë u shprehën jozyrtarisht kundër monopolizimit të tregut bankar shqiptar nga bankat greke. Burimet nga Banka Evropiane për Rindërtim dhe Zhvillim (BERZH bënë të ditur se, megjithëse janë dy banka greke të interesuara për blerjen e Bankës Kombëtare Tregtare, mundësitë e tyre janë minimale. Gjithashtu, thanë të njëjta burime, Banka e Pireut ishte interesuar para pak kohësh për privatizimin e Bankës së Kursimeve, por është refuzuar me të njëjtin argument, pra i dominimit të tregut bankar. Bankat greke në këtë mënyrë u përjashtuan nga privatizimi i Bankës së Kursimeve në fazën e shprehjes së interesit. 

Por tashmë që tenderi nuk mund të zhvillohet pa praninë e të paktën 3 bankave, e vendosur kjo në ligjin për privatizimin e BK-së, mundësitë e pjesmarrjes së këtyre bankave janë reale pasi shprehja e interesit për Bankën e Kursimeve përfundoi te dy banka italiane dhe një austriake, tashmë të tërhequr nga gara. G. Osmani


http://www.shekulli.com.al/ekonomia/...2002/bk2.shtml
Burime të besueshme thanë se disa lobe po punojnë kundër privatizimit të BK-së duke përhapur informacione të rreme

"Sulm politik mbi Bankën e Kursimeve"

"Bank of Austria" tërhiqet. Tenderi do të fillojë nga e para 

Pyetja që shtrohet tani është se çfarë e shtyu Bankën e Austrisë të tërhiqet në këtë mënyrë nga tenderi, ndërkohë që ajo mund të vazhdonte deri në fund duke hedhur një ofertë simbolike, dhe duke shpëtuar kështu procesin e privatizimit të BK-së nga dështimi. 

Ky është rasti i dytë që investitorët perëndimorë përjashtohen ose largohen nga tregu shqiptar. Në vitin 1999 "Deutsche Telekom", nuk mori dot pjesë në tenderin për blerjen e AMC-së, pasi zyrtarët shqiptarë nuk pranuan dokumentat e saj për arsye proceduriale.

Gert Osmani
Gjergj Erebara 
"Kali i Trojës" në privatizimin e Bankës së Kursimeve rrezikon monopolizimin edhe të një tregu tjetër në Shqipëri, atij bankat, një nga tregjet më të rëndësishme në ekonominë e një vendi. Sipas burimeve jozyrtare nga Ministria e Financave, tërheqja e Bank of Austria nga procesi i privatizimit mund te ketë ardhur si pasojë e shantazheve nga segmente të interesuara të politikës dhe biznesit të lidhura me privatizimin e BK-së. "Nuk ka ndonjë arsye tjetër më të fortë për tërheqjen e austriakëve pasi procesi i hapjes së zarfave për shprehjen e interesit shkoi shumë normalisht dhe konsiderohej si hapi më i madh në procesin e privatizimit", tha një burim nga Ministria e Financave. Nga ana tjetër, burimet jozyrtare nga Banka e Kursimeve, që janë suprizuar nga tërheqja e njërës prej bankave pretendente, thanë se "ekziston mundësia e sulmeve subversive ndaj procesit të privatizimit të Bankës së Kursimeve", pas botimit në disa gazeta në të njëjtën mënyrë, me gati të njëjtin tekst të "dokumentit" për "shtyrjen nga ana e Bank of Austria të fazës së Due Diligence". Pra rrjedhimisht për tërheqjen e gjigandit austriak nga procesi.
"Edhe më parë, ka të dhëna se struktura të ndryshme të administratës shqiptare, kanë përhapur informacione të rreme mbi procesin e privatizimit duke u folur kandidatëve për blerjen e BK-së për "kufizim të konkurencës në tender", apo për "paracaktim të fituesve për shkak të vendimeve politike", - thanë disa punonjës të BK-së që nuk pranojnë të identifikohen. Bank of Austria njoftoi në mënyrë krejtësisht të papritur dhe për arsye jo shumë konkrete largimin e saj nga gara për blerjen e Bankës së Kursimeve. "Njoftimi i disa gazetave vendase nuk u bë zyrtarisht nga Ministria e Financave dhe shumica e komenteve ishin anonime. Kështu që mendoj se edhe mediat duhet të tregoheshin më pozitive dhe më të kujdeshme me manipulimet", tha një zyrtar i Financave shqiptare. Ekspertët e BK-së japin dy skenare të mundëshme të arsyeve që larguan Bankën e Austrisë: skenari i parë është që lojtarë të caktuar të politikës po shkaktojnë destabilizimin e qeverisë aktuale për të përfituar kredite politike pa marrë parasysh interesat e vendit. Skenari i dytë i mundshëm është aktivizimi i një lobi që punon për interesat e fqinjit tonë jugor. I njëjti lobing ka kërkuar më parë "ndarjen rajonale" të Bankës së Kursimeve dhe shërbimeve që kjo bankë mbulon në favor të bankave të tjera që veprojnë në Shqipëri. 

"Për probleme të brendëshme tërhiqemi", - thanë zyrtarët e Bank of Austria. Problemi është se ky akt jo vetëm përjashton një investitor potencial nga tregu shqiptar, por detyron Ministrinë e Financave t'ia nisë edhe një herë nga e para të gjithë tenderin. Gjigandi austriak plotësonte numrin minimal ligjor për hapjen e tenderit, tre. Tërheqja e kësaj banke vjen në çastin kur u krijua përshtypja se lobingu politik i krijuar për të shmangur bankat e "padëshiruara" greke nga ky proces, ia kishte dalë mbanë. Në tender nuk merrte pjesë asnjë bankë greke. Pyetja që shtrohet tani është se çfarë e shtyu Bankën e Austrisë të tërhiqet në këtë mënyrë nga tenderi ndërkohë që ajo mund të vazhdonte deri në fund duke hedhur një ofertë simbolike, dhe duke shpëtuar kështu procesin e privatizimit të BK-së nga dështimi. 
Banka e Kursimeve iu ofrua Bankës së Austrisë në një takim të organizuar nga ish ministri i financave Anastas Angjeli në Vienë. Banka e Austrisë njoftohet se është në përpjekje për të hyrë në tregun e Evropës Jug-Lindore edhe në dy raste të tjera. Nga ana tjetër, presidenti i republikës Zoti Rexhep Meidani ia ofroi Bankën e Kursimeve bankave nga Italia. Si pasojë e këtyre dy përpjekjeve, në tender shprehën interesin si Banka e Austrisë ashtu edhe "Intesa BCI & San Paolo IMI". Kjo bankë e fundit italiane është krijuar nga shkrirja e dy bankave me qëllim krijimin e gjigandit të parë të Apenineve në tregun financiar botëror. 

Ky është rasti i dytë që investitorët perëndimorë përjashtohen ose largohen nga tregu shqiptar. Në vitin 1999 Deutsche Telekom nuk mori dot pjesë në tenderin për blerjen e AMC-së pasi zyrtarët shqiptarë nuk pranuan dokumentat e saj për arsye proceduriale. (Dokumentat qenë dorëzura disa orë më vonë se afati përfundimtar). Atëhere nuk u mor parasysh as kërkesa e kancelarit Gerhard Shrëder, i cili në një takim zyrtar dhe publik me kryeministrin shqiptar, "shprehu mbështetjen politike të qeverisë që përfaqëson" për blerjen e AMC-së nga Deutsche Telekom.

----------


## Iceberg

Kjo verteton edhe nje here me se miri faktin qe qeveria e Shqiperise eshte qeveri kukull apo kuinslinge me qender dhe padrone ne Athine..thjesht fare

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje!
kjo pavarsi do te vije kur shqipetaret ta risin me shume ndjenjet e atedhetarismint, mos te mendoje vetem si ti mushin cepat, po gje e pare ose detyr mi detyra te jet atedheu(shqiperia) pastaj cepat. mos te shesin lekuren, derin per ca para te qelbura. piksjunimi i pare i te gjithe shqipetareve te jete shqiperia e bashkimi i saj. ne e kemi atedhetarizmin zero deri tani, jo te gjithe por shumica, ne ia shesim grekut e lem grekun te na hyje e te na urdhoje vetem te na jap ca dhramije... te nderojem falmurin e jo ta gjuajm "coper reck" nderin e gjakun e ati vendi. greku ka infulence e nderhyn tek ne se gjen njerez shume te dobet, qe nuk kan ndjenja atedhetarizmi, e patriotizmi, por vetem dashuri e respekt per parane..... po e le me kaq se dihen shume mire gjerat.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Dita

Me poshte vijojne pergjigjet qe kjo teme ka marre deri para pak kohesh ne forumin Albasoul.



*alku11*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 93
(7/20/01 5:07:06 pm)
Reply  ndikimi grek
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Per mendimin tim e para gje qe duhet te behet eshte rrezimi i qeveris pro-greke ne Shqiperi. 


*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 101
(7/20/01 5:17:20 pm)
Reply  Re: ndikimi grek
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Sigurisht,por mendimi im eshte qe dhe pa e realizuar kete mund te ndermerren inisiativa kunder ndikimit grek.

Psh bojkotimi i produkteve greke 

Ky eshte nje shembull, por mund te punohet ne shume drejtime.

Nje inisiative mund te jete si hap i pare mbledhja e informacionit mbi kete ndikim.
Sigurisht keto pune behen ne bashkepunim me bashkatdhetare qe jane ne Shqiperi dhe Greqi e jo vetem nga ne qe jetojme jashte.

Une kam dhe ca ide te tjera, por deshiroj qe te dij mendimin tuaj.

Shnet Anton! 


*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 107
(7/21/01 4:25:37 am)
Reply  greket ,ishte thjesht stervitje e rojeve tona
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Skafi grek, plumba mbi skafin shqiptar

Ndricim Nero
Gjirokaster - Lufte detare ne Gjirin e Sarandes mes grekeve dhe shqiptareve. Ngjarja ndodhi ne oren 21.00 te dites se diel, kur nje skaf i Policise greke diktoi nje skaf shqiptar qe ne te vertete levizte ne ujerat territoriale shqiptare. Askush nuk jep prononcimin e sakte si nisi konflikti mes dy skafeve, por burime zyrtare nga qyteti bregdetar i bene te ditur "KJ" se sulmi me arme i rojeve kufitare greke mbi skafet shqiptare qe qarkullojne dyshimtas mbi ujerat e Jonit gjate oreve te nates nuk perben ndonje ngjarje te vecante. Por ajo qe te ben pershtypje eshte guximi i rojeve greke, te cilet panjohur asnjelloj kompleksi hyne ne ujerat territoriale shqiptare te Jonit pa hequr gishtin nga kembeza e armeve, deri madje ne zonen e Marines Ushtarake shqiptare. Sic njoftojne te njejtat burime, por sic mesohet edhe nga deshmitare okulare te ngjarjes se ndodhur, rojet bregdetare greke pasi u afruan ne bregun afer Marines vazhduan te godisnin pa pushim me armet e tyre ne drejtim te ekuipazhit te skafit shqiptar. Keta te fundit te tmerruar e braktisen ate dhe nxituan te fshihen ne hendeqet dhe vendet e mbrojtura per t'i shpetuar plumbave te rojeve greke. Kunderpergjigjja nuk ka vonuar me ne fund dhe nga pala anonime shqiptare. Nuk dihet se keto arme u takonin skafisteve apo banoreve te ndryshem te qytetit bregdetar, por sipas burimeve me keto krisma u bashkua edhe roja shqiptare i Marines. Shkembimi i zjarrit zgjati per disa minuta pa nderprerje deri sa aty u pane te afroheshin me llambushken e ndezur te sinjalit policor rojet detare te policise vendase. Me te diktuar Policine shqiptare, skafistet greke u larguan me shpejtesi ne drejtim te ujerave te tyre territoriale duke lene pas si gjithmone shijen e hidhur te ligjvenesit ne shtepine e botes. Ngjarja u percoll me shqetesim nga banoret vendas, nderkohe qe asnje prononcim zyrtar policor, ende nuk eshte bere i ditur. Ne pranvere te ketij viti incidente te tilla ishin aq te shpeshta saqe u bene objekt i niveleve te larta midis dy policive detare nderkufitare. Qendrimi shqiptar asnjehere nuk ka qene i prere, por dyshues dhe si i tille ka cuar ne perseritjen e ketyre incidenteve. Incidenti i 2 prillit te ketij viti, kur humbi jeten nje refugjat shqiptare ishte paraprire vetem disa dite me pare nga nje sulm i pamotivuar i rojeve greke qe qelluan atehere per gati dy ore pa pushim mbi faqen jugore te malit te Sarandes. Ne menyre te perseritur keto goditje kane shoqeruar njera-tjetren dy nete rresht dhe askush nga banoret e qytetit te vogel bregdetar nuk i shpetoi nje frike ne drejtim te pamotivuar.
"Ishte thjesht stervitje e rojeve tona,

ka qene prononcimi cinik i zyrtareve te larte greke te Policise se Korfuzit gjate nje takimi te atehershem me drejtorin e policise rajonale te Vlores, kolonel Besnik Bregu. Nga ana e tij zyrtari shqiptar u kerkoi me perulesi homologeve te tij kohezgjatjen e fillimit te goditjes se rojeve greke mbi skafistet kontrabandiste sarandiote. Te zbresin njehere ne toke emigrantet dhe pas kesaj te veprohet deri ne goditje me arme pasi vetem keshtu mund te evitohen katastrofat ne radhet e klandestineve pa faj", mesohet te kete thene Bregu atehere, pa pasur guximin, ndoshta nga mosdija ose ndonje porosi e eproreve te tij per t'u kujtuar grekeve marreveshjen e kontrollit te perbashket te ujerave detare. Marreveshja me afate te kufizuara u nenshkrua per here te pare nga ish-ministri i Rendit, Perikli Teta, por ne nivel kryeministrash mes Metes dhe Simitis kjo gje eshte diskutuar vetem ne fillim te ketij viti dhe modalitetet pas kesaj jane sqaruar nga dy ministrat homologe te vendit. E drejta greke per te qarkulluar ne ujerat territoriale shqiptare parashikon nje ekuipazh te perbashket rojesh shqiptaro-greke. Nuk dihet ku eshte ngecur per zgjidhjen e ketyre modaliteteve, nderkohe qe tashme nuk perben asnje cudi perseritja e ketyre incidenteve qe kane per protagoniste rojet kufitare greke dhe skafistet shqiptare.


A ka nevoje per koment?

Shnet Anton!



*Jakup Feri*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 67
(7/21/01 12:31:09 pm)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ndikimi grek mund te ulet shume thjeshte. Burgosje e perjetshme per Anastas angjelin, fatos nanon ilir meten dhe larot e tyre me nje garanci te firmosur qe te mos merren me kure me politike per gjithe jeten e tyre ndryshe te egzekutohen. 


*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 110
(7/21/01 2:26:08 pm)
Reply  Re: re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E kush ti denoje se?
Cila gjykate?

Po e theksoj dhe nje here qe me interes do te ishte te diskutonim per projekte konkrete qofshin dhe te vogla sepse dhe keto kane rendesine e tyre.


Shnet Anton! 




*Jakup Feri*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 69
(7/21/01 11:48:06 pm)
Reply  kush mund ti denoje?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une ti, dhe te gjithe shqiptaret qe i thone vehtes shqiptare te krijojne gjyqin dhe ti gjykojne. ne qofte se kjo nuk ndodh ateher te krijohet nje force guerile si ne kosove e maqedoni ne menyre qe te luftoje per rrezimin e qeverrisjes pro-greke anti-shqiptare ne tirane. Une i pari jam vullnetar... 




*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 115
(7/22/01 1:54:56 am)
Reply  Re: kush mund ti denoje?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Perkulem para gadishmerise qe jep.(se mos keqkuptohemi perkulem ne shenje respekti)

Dhe nuk do te isha kundra.

Tani ne kete moment nuk ka kohe por te shkruaj me vone.

Shnet Anton!




*Jakup Feri*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 73
(7/22/01 4:47:31 pm)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mirepres pergjigjen tende Anton... 





*mirditori*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 30
(7/22/01 6:36:49 pm)
Reply  si mund të ulet ndikimi grek në Shqipëri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Më keni prekur në kallo,tamam aty ku duhet.
Për mendimin tim rruga me e drejtë,dhe më e shpejtë,dhe shum e vështirë por me shum frut-do të ishte krijimi i një organizate të mirë organizuar(ska nëvojë për shum persona)por për njerëz që jo veç e duan drejtësinë por luftojnë me çdo mjet per drejtësinë Shqiptare.
Un jam tërësisht dakort që ti lëmë këto shkrime dhe të vazhdojmë veprimet tona konkretisht"pa u menduar dy herë"jam i gatshëm dhe shum optimist deri në fund.


Respekt 





*Jakup Feri*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 74
(7/22/01 6:49:27 pm)
Reply  Mirditori
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pershendetje. Jam dakort me ju. Le te fillojme dhe mund te flasim me e-mail ose edhe me telefon. e-maili im Jakupferi@yahoo.com, e-mailin tuaj nuk e di por mund te flasim.
tung 




*mirditori*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 32
(7/23/01 4:15:46 pm)
Reply  adresa ime
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E-mail mirditori@bluewin.ch
Duhet të kontaktojmë 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 126
(7/23/01 4:51:05 pm)
Reply  Ndikimi grek
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une sic e kam theme dhe me lart nuk jam kundra cfaredo rruge.

Por mendoj qe diskutimi i ketij problemi nuk duhet lene ne asnje menyre sepse ka shume menyra e rruge per te luftuar kete ndikim.

Me sa shof nuk po marrin shume vete pjese ne kete diskutim, por une shpresoj qe kjo te ndryshoje se shpejti.

Shnet Anton!





*Jakup Feri*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 76
(7/24/01 12:36:01 pm)
Reply  Mirditorit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pershendetje. Ju kam derguar nje e-mail. 






*mirditori*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 35
(7/24/01 1:55:44 pm)
Reply  Ju falenderoj Jakup
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 e mora dhe ju kam kthyer një përgjigje.
Do doja të dija dhe për E-mail të Antonit,do ishtë mirë





RRoftë Shqipëria 

*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 137
(7/24/01 4:40:23 pm)
Reply  Dhe nje lere po ju lutem
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Te dashtun bashkatdhetare ,

dhe nje here po ju lutem te jepni idete tuaja sesi mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?

Shnet Anton! 





*mirditori*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 36
(7/24/01 5:07:46 pm)
Reply  Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ndikimi grek në Shqipër ulet me asgjesime,ANJËHERË ME FJALË. SHNET 





*rycki2001*
Moderator
Posts: 193
(7/24/01 10:07:23 pm)
Reply  Re: Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Anton unë e kuptoj shqetsimin tuaj dhe do ta quaja atë të ligjëshëm. Por parë nga e përgjithëshmja për këtë gjë zgjidhje të pjesëshme nuk mund të ketë. Nuk mund të them se qeveria e Sali Berishës nuk ka gabuar në marrdhëniet dypalëshe. Pra ajo mund të ketë gabuar, ndërsa qeveria e Nanos është qeveri e miratuar nga Athina. Më thuaj një pushtetar të lart shqiptar që të mos ketë kaluar nga Athina e të mos jetë pagëzuar prej tyre (Kupto pagëzuar jo në Krisht por në pushtetin që ata gëzojnë). Sipas një proverbi shqiptar, qeni leh atje ku i hedhin për të ngrënë. Pra e keqa nuk qëndron tek një ndikim grek por tek një dominim grek. Dhe e djathta nëse duhet të fitoj një ditë duhet t'ia bëjë të qarta këto gjëra popullit shqiptar që u jep votën "grekëve"(megjithëse ata ja marrin vetë e nuk kanë nevojë tua japësh. Pra i nderuar Anton peshku është qelbur nga koka. Andej duhet ta filojmë.... 






*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 140
(7/25/01 2:09:54 am)
Reply  Re: Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E kam thene dhe lart se kjo eshte e qarte, por jam i bindur se mund te bejme dhe dicka kunder pa pasur pushtetin e djathta.

Keto jane probleme madhore e nuk zgjidhen me nje te rame te sopates.

Dhe sic po shifet e djathta nuk ka per te ardhur ne pushtet dhe 4 vjet.

Duhet te presim ne?

Ne mund te bejme shume, qofte dhe duke shkruar artikuj kunder ketij ndikimi.


Shnet Anton! 

*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 141
(7/25/01 2:15:09 am)
Reply  Re: Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Dhe a e dini nga ku fillohet?

Supozoni se po flisni me nje njeri qe nuk e ka idene se cfare behet ne Shqiperi.
Si do tia argumentonit atij qe Shqiperia eshte nen dominimin grek dhe pse eshte kjo e demshme?


Shnet Anton! 




*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 193
(8/5/01 4:02:03 pm)
Reply  Re: Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eshte kjo teme pa interes?

Shnet Anton!  





*Illiristika*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 31
(8/6/01 1:13:11 am)
Reply  Re: Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 per kete theme, nuk flitet me pseudonome, por balleperballe
duke e njohur njeritjetrin mire dhe duke u lidhur besa-bese!

e kush eshte per kete? 





*NAIM FRASHERI*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 39
(8/8/01 1:06:22 pm)
Reply  Re: Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 MOS PERMENDNI VETEM INFLUENCEN GREKE. PERMENDNI EDHE INFLUENCEN ITALIANE. E DINI PSE KETO VENDE KANE INFLUENCE NE SHQIPERI? SEPSE GJYSMA E SHQIPERISE PUNON NE KETO DY VENDE, DHE DERISA KAQ SHUME SHQIPETARE TE PUNOJNE NEPER KETO DY VENDE, KJO INFLUENCE DO JETE E MADHE. KTU PERMENDET VETEM INFLUENCA GREKE, SE I KA DALE NAMI FATOS NANOS PER GREK. POR NEJSE. NE TE VERTETE ITALIA KA PASUR ME SHUME EFEKT MBI SHQIPERINE SESA GREQIA. PO TA VINI RE, POTHUAJSE GJITHE RINIA SHQIPETARE, TE PAKTEN, KUPTON ITALISHT DHE MADJE SHUMICA EDHE E FLET. SA VETA NJIHNI QE FLASIN GREQISHT DHE E KUPTOJNE, DHE SHOHIN TELEVIZIONIN GREK C'DO DITE. SA E SA FJALE ITALISHT JANE SHTUAR NE FJALOTIN TONE TE PERDITSHEM. GREKERIT PO QE ZHVILLOJNE NJE TAKTIKE TE POSHTER. ATA U KERKOJNE SHQIPETAREVE TE NDRYSHOJNE EMRAT OSE MBIEMRAT QE TI MARRIN NE PUNE. DHE NGA VARFERIA TE SHKRETET E BEJNE. HAJDE TE ZHVILLOJME SHQIPERINE, JO TE MERREMI ME POLITIKE PA KOKE.

NAIMI 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 205
(8/9/01 1:15:11 am)
Reply  Re: Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ore koke e madhe po italianet nuk e duan gjysmen e Shqiperise si greket as nuk te kane vrare oficere e ushtare shqiptar ne territorin tone.



Shnet Anton! 





*Amanti*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 6
(8/10/01 8:30:58 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ndikimi ose me mire sundimi grek ne shqiperi cdo dite merr permasa te reja . Pushtimi grek shiehet te shtrihet ne te gjitha nivelet, qe nga biznesi i rende , i lehte si dhe deri te muzika greke (sidomos ne jug te shqiperise). Mund te thuhet me plot gojen se GREKU NA KA KAPUR PER FYTI. Jam i mendimit se ata jane te organizuar shume mire dhe zbatojne me perpikmeri urdhrat nga athina. Grekofilet shqiptar te perpunuar ne athine dhe te mbeshtetur financiarisht prej saj e kane nxjerre shpaten per te prere dhe hedhur poshte cdo gje shqiptare, qe nga gjuha ,kultura etj. Nje detaj i vogel : nje lokali, ne llogora te vlores, greket i kishin kerkuar ti hiqte emrin shqiptar dhe ti vinte emrin OMONIA se ne kete menyre do ta ndimonin financiarisht; ne disa plazhe te vlores muzika greke zinte rreth 50% te programit ndoshta sipas sistemit te financimit.Eshte bere megjithmend e padurueshme.
Duhet vepruar sot se neser do te jete vone. 
Lufta qe ben greku kundra nesh eshte e pa drejte sepse ajo zhvillohet me mjete financiare ne nje moment kur Shqiperia eshte nje shtet i varfer.... njeriu eshte i vogel..... 
Mendoj se dredhis greke duhet pegjigjur me trimerine shqiptare. 
Ndoshta nje UCK ne shqiperi qe do te kunderpergjigjej ne te gjitha nivelet???????? 





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 538
(8/10/01 8:48:45 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Per fat te keq,ka ardhur pika kulminante.Ne kete pushtim grek,do te duhej nje 1920 ashtu si per italianet.

Une nuk jam violent por mendoj qe,ne kete pike,e vetmja gje qe mund te behet eshte ti hedhim pertej kufirit.

Me vjen keq se te paret e mi i kane trajtuar mire argatet greke por me sa duket,greket,si rrace e bastarduar qe jane,e paskerkan ne gen ligesine. 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 235
(8/10/01 1:12:37 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ketu me rri,

Pra ne na duhet te mbrojme jugun sa nuk eshte vone.

Ide konkrete?

Shnet Anton!





*Xhamlliku*
Deputet
Posts: 130
(8/10/01 2:42:51 pm)
Reply  Janullatosi mashtron besimtarët e vet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bashkohem me mendimion e Antonit, Italia nuk e do gjysmen e Shqiperise.Pjese nga "Gazeta55" :

Rishfaqen ethet e "vorio-epirit", për të harruar Çamërinë

Nga Petrit Kucana


-Pse Janullatosi nuk u kthen përgjigje besimtarë ortodoksë
shqiptarë, që kërkojnë që predikimi në kishat ortodokse të bëhet
në gjuhën shqipe dhe nga priftërinj shqiptarë?
-Pse Stefanopollus do të vizitojë "vendlindjen e tij"?
-Pse autoritetet greke u bënë thirrje lobeve greke në të gjithë
botën, që të ndihmojnë kishën greke në Shqipëri?
-Sa e sa kisha greke janë ngritur që nga Vermoshi deri në
Konispol dhe predikimi bëhet në greqisht dhe nga priftërinj grek?
-Pse janullatosit shqiptarë që mbajnë pyshtetin, heshtin
përballë kësaj tragjedie?

Nga Petrit Kuçana

Pjesa jugore e Shqipërisë zyrtare, vazhdon që të jetë nën
thundrën skllavëruse të janullatosve. Ky është lajmi më i hidhur
për çdo shqiptar që ndonëse nën varfërinë ekstreme të ardhur si
pasojë e fuqizimit të mafias greke në çdo segmernt të jetës në
Shqipëri. Por kjo nuk ndodh vetëm në jug.
Në bazë të konventave ndërkombëtare për liritë dhe të drejtat
e njeriut. Por kur mësohet se sllavizimi i vendit është pjesë
e skenareve greke, kjo kalo çdo cak durimi. Kjo quhet shkatërrimi
i dinjitetit kombëtar.
Kur aspiratat e shqiptarëve për realizimin e ëndërrës shekullore
u duket se krijuan një terren të përshtatshëm sidomos pas
çlirimit të Kosovës nga okupatori serb, skenaret e Athinës nuk
po shohin të ndalur. Kolonizimi i Shqipërisë ka qenë dhe vazhdon
të jetë shija e hidhur e gjellëve të Athinës, që po sërviret me
rigorozitet nga pushtetarët tanë. Në të gjitha aspektet e jetës
politike, ekonomike, sociale apo kulturore, prania e shijes greke
është pashmangshme. Tragjeditë që po ndodhin në tokën shqiptare
e kanë zanafillën në Athinë dhe kjo është e qartë për të gjithë.
Kur shpresat e shqiptarëve për integrimin e Shqipërisë në
familjen evropiane dhe kur Shqipëria u gjend më afër se kurrë
pranë Evropës, do të mjaftonte një skenar dhe një klan i tipit
Nano që të realuizohej një revolucion komunist dhe Shqipëria t'i
thoshte përgjithmonë lamtumirë evropës dhe të mbetej në trastën
greke. Shkatërrimi i Shqipërisë ishte njëri prej objektivave të
lobeve greko-serbe, por kjo nuk do të mbaronte me kaq.
Shkatërrimi i Kosovës ishte ana tjetër e medaljes së këtij
revolucioni. Por vetëm falë vendosmërisë së komunitetit
ndërkombëta dhe luftës së UÇK-së u arrit që të çlirohej Kosova,
edhe pse greko-serbët manifestonin në kundër ndërhyrjes së NATO-s
për parandalimin e mizorive Millosheviçjane. Tani Shqipëria është
bërë pseudonimi i korrupsioni dhe kontrabandës, kjo falë ndihmës
së madhe të mafias greko-shqiptare që është ligjëruar në vendin
tonë. Kjo mafie po vazhdon që të kontrollojë çdo segment të jetës
në Shqipëri. Kështu edhe kryeministri nuk mund që të punojë pa
patur një këshilltar grek. Faktet të shumta mbi veprimtarinë e
mafias greke, sado që mundohen që të fshihen nga pushtetarët
flasin qartë për pozicionin që ka Shqipëria në torbën greke.
Dorëheqja e Çeas, tregoi qartë fuqinë e mafias greke në
karburante. Fuqia e mafas greke nuk është e përqëndruar vetëm në
sektorin ekonomik, ku privilegji që u bëhet firmave apo
biznesmenëve grekë është i padiskutueshëm, ku hapja e bankave
greke në Shqipëri është një obligim i lartë i qeveritarëve. Edhe
interesimi i madh grek për Paktin e Stabilitetit tregon qartë
interesat e tyre mbi SHqipërinë që vazhdon që të jetë peng i
skenareve greke. Prania e forcave ushtarake greke në Shqipëri
vulos fuqinë greke. Megjithë protestat e shumta për largimin e
tyre përsëri "komandot greke", vazhdojnë që të gjejnë
legjitimitetin e tyre falë përkrahjes së pushtetarëve.
Kur Çamëria vazhdon që të jetë për autoritetet greke "çështje e
mbyllur" takimi i Metës me Simitisin në Prespë, vulos pikpamjen
greke mbi Çamërinë dhe hap dyert e legjitimitetit të mafias greke
nëpërmjet Paktit të Stabilitetit pa përmendur këtu edhe kryetarin
e komisionit parlamentar për këtë çështje Nanon, që siguron
Greqinë në çdo dëshirë të saj.
Një hap tjetër i mafias greke është helenizimi i tokës shqiptare.
Nuk është rastësi që në çdo vend të Shqipërisë t'i shikosh që po
lulëzojnë kishat ortodokse greke. Liria e besimit është njëra nga
liritë themelore të njeriut, por kur mëson se predikimi bëhet në
gjuhën greke, kjo të lën shumë për të dëshiruar. nuk mund të jetë
kurrsesi e rastësishme vizita e Stefanopullis-it në "vendlindjen
e tij. Ethet greke për vorio-epirin, afrojnë rrezikun e
përsëritjes së viteve të kaluara, kur shovnistët grekë vranë
oficerët dhe ushtarët shqiptarë në kufirin shqiptaro-grek.
Nuk mund që të jenë kurrë të rastësishme thirrjet që atoritetet
e larta greke u bëjnë refugjatëve grekë nëpër të gjithë botën që
të ndihmojnë në ngritjen e kishave greke në territoret shqiptare.
Nuk mund të jetë kurrë e rastësishme qëndrimi i politikanëve
shqiptarë që vazhdojnë që të mbajnë Shqipërinë larg Evropës dhe
ta afrojnë atë me Kinën apo Rusinë, sepse nuk mund që të
diskutohet qënja skllave e Greqisë.
Kur kufinjtë mbushen përplot me shqiptarë të torturuar në mënyrë
shtazarake nga autoritetet greke, do të gjindet një Milo që do
të qetësojë gjakrat duke bërë sikur nuk ka ndodhur asgjë. Dhe kjo
vazhdon që të përsëritet sa herë që "hidhërohen" grekët.
Tragjedia për Shqiptare vazhdon që të përhapet si një erë e keqe
tani kur Çamëria është një çështje që kërkon zgjidhje.

Gazeta 55


Posht Filogreket dhe greket bashke!





*Xhamlliku*
Deputet
Posts: 131
(8/10/01 2:55:45 pm)
Reply  GREECE IS PLAYING DANGEROUS GAMES OVER ALBANIA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 INAF News Bulletin 

15th March 2001




by Dr. Ismail Bardhi

"Albanians have a long history of their presence in the Balkans, starting from early times to the present days. During the time of the Ottoman Empire they embraced Islam in large numbers, and so contributed to the Islamic culture. But, the Ottoman Empire came to its end, and Muslims started declining due to great injustice done to them both on geographic as well as on political aspect."

"One of the greatest injustices was done to the Albanians at the end of 19th century, especially during the Berlin Conference, when they were considered as Turks based on their religious belonging. This Conference was a sort of preparation for purging Albanians from their territories, something that was done with other Muslim people as well. Latter, after the London Conference the territory of the Albanian State was divided in several parts and given to Greece, Macedonia, Serbia, Montenegro and one separate part, Kosova, inhabited only by Albanians, was left inside the Kingdom of first Yugoslavia."

"That part of Albanian territory and people that was given to Greece presently creates a lot of headache to the Albanian State. Through this territory Greece is imposing itself in Albania through force; it arms Albanians, supports crime and terrorism, and makes the Christianisation of the population. The same was done in Montenegro where the Albanians are assimilated to large extent."

"As for other parts of Albanian territories, each of them needs a separate study, because there is much to say for each of them. Yet, it is important to note that those parts of the Albanian territory in Macedonia, Kosova as a whole and the part in Serbia have preserved their Islamic religious culture. But, this division of territories for many reasons has made Albanians a political, cultural and religious phenomenon."

"Facts show that the territory of the Albanian State that is surrounded by Italy (through the Adriatic Sea), Greece, Macedonia, Kosova and Montenegro has 28.748 km2. Kosova has 10.887 km2, and if we take into account the territories in Greece, Macedonia and Montenegro inhabited by Albanians, than we get a wide Albanian territory of some 55.000 km2."

"Major part of the Albanian population live in the Republic of Albania, some 3.5 million, then in Kosova 2 million, in Macedonia 700.000 etc. If we add to this number the remaining of the Albanians living in Montenegro, Southern Serbia and Çamëria in Greece, the total number exceeds 6.5 million. Another important phenomenon, beside the national assimilation of a part of Albanians, is that of emigration with main destination being Turkey, where some million Albanians beside living in major cities have their villages where Albanian language is spoken; then Western Europe, and lately Greece and Italy. Naturally we should not forget America and Australia as continents where Albanians have emigrated in large number. It must be noted that these migrations have started during this century, and are still continuing. From religious aspects it is a fact that most of the Albanians are Muslims. 75% of the Albanians in Albania are Muslims, in Kosova more than 95%, in Macedonia over 99% of the Albanians are Muslims; in Montenegro also the number of Albanian Muslims is very high."

"Today we have an Albania economically poor, culturally tired and religiously wondering. The Orthodox Church, with the open support coming from Greece and Serbia today, it is in a situation of running Albania on government level. Almost the entire state apparatus, starting from the Primeminister, Fatos Nano, Greek by origin, Foreign Minister, Paskal Milo, as well as many other ministers, politicians and (non)government officials is under the clear influence of Pan-Hellenism. It is more than obvious that they have many institutions in their hands, from pure religious to others that shouldn't have anything religious, like church hospitals. It should be noted here that the leader of the Albanian Orthodox Church is Anastas Yanulatos, Greek by birth and citizenship. This Church, beside the religious conversion, makes the national assimilation of Albanians as well. They have great influence upon Albanian immigrants in Greece, whose number is more than 300.000."

"The border between Albania and Greece is the major line of arms smuggling in the region, where great amount of weapons were sold very cheap, beside those destroyed by the Albanians. Also the espionage network is astonishing. In fact, Greece knows everything that is happening today in Albania even before it happens, because it has put its "son" as Prime minister of Albania."

"Greek Orthodox Church, beside the fact that Albanian Archbishop is her man, makes every effort to put her priests on high positions in every city of Albania. Even the Macedonian Orthodox Church is acting similarly within Albania, especially in those parts that are near the Albanian-Macedonian border. In that direction, there are 7 Albanian Orthodox students studying at the Faculty of this Church in Skopje. Both these Churches are strengthening their influence on the religious as well as political scene. According to the facts of the previous Albanian government, Greek Orthodox Church has co-operated, and continues to co-operate with Albanian criminals. Their way of acting is by indoctrinating Albanian workers in Greece through media propaganda, especially the local radio programs that openly call to Christianity, to wage war against the "Turks" (Muslims) and to cleanse the country from them."





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 539
(8/10/01 3:19:17 pm)
Reply  Re: GREECE IS PLAYING DANGEROUS GAMES OVER ALBANIA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Anton Vellai!

Kur isha i vogel dhe gjyshja(mbaruar liceun e Gjirokastres)me tregonte perrallat e Andersenit apo vellezerve Grim apo fabulat e La Fontaine te perkthyera nga N.Frasheri e Noli(ky ka qene dhe kontakti im i pare me kulturen boterore)dhe ngadonjeher,me tregonte dhe luften e Vlores(ate kohe te paret e mi jetonin ne Vlore per çeshtie pune,tregtie jo spiunlleku:-)si u zhvillua kjo lufte,cilat qene shkaqet dhe gjithashtu,me kendonte kengen qe shqiptaret me fustanella kendonin e kercenin:

Burra permbi Itali-iii
burra permbi italiane
ta marrem,ta marrem
ta marrem prape Sazane

Ky qe momenti i dyte i Rezistences popullore,nderkohe qe forcat e Komandantit Guzzoni kishin rimarre Sazanin dhe bombardonin Kaninen.

Lufta me Italine qe me e veshtire pasi italianet kishin nje fare trimerie ndersa greket jane minj gjirizi.

Une o Anton,ne rast se me beni thirrje,jam gati te rrok armet si te paret e mi e ti fus plumbin Grekut.Me perpara grekerve te Shqiperise.Numeroni nje ushtar me shume.I kam lene milionat qe kam bere menjane,do te le dhe karrieren.Mjafton qe grekeve tu tregojme vendin.
Por mendoj qe,perpara se te ndermarrim kete,me pare duhet te ekzekutojme filogreket shqiptare.Kollona e peste eshte ajo me e rrezikshmja.Keshtu thote dhe arti ushtarak Napoleonian.

SHQIPNIA E SHQIPTARVET,VDEKJE TRADHTARVET

Qysh prej Tivarit,gjeri m'Prevezet
gjithkund lshon dielli drit edhe rrezet
asht toka jon,t'part na e kan lan
kush mos na e preke se desim tan





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 540
(8/10/01 3:22:14 pm)
Reply  Re: GREECE IS PLAYING DANGEROUS GAMES OVER ALBANIA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Edhe diçka tjeter per te sqaruar ate karafilin qe shkruan me shkronja te medha:

Italia,historikisht,nga te gjithe fqinjet,eshte treguar me njerezore dhe me bashkepunuese me shqiptaret sesa grekerit e sllavet e ndyre. 





*burimuji*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 84
(8/11/01 6:07:15 am)
Reply  Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Per te ulur ndikimin grek ne Shqiperi duhet edhe nje hap juridik i rendesishem:

ANULLIMI I REFORMES AGRARE TE VITIT 1991 !

Ate qe greket nuk e kane marre dot me politike, ushtri, e kale troje - pa zor moren tokat ne Dropull e gjetke dhe iu dha tapia e nje trualli qe nuk u takon.

Nga ana tjeter, Greqia problemin CAM nuk e njeh fare, as edhe pronat e tyre atje. Madje i ka damkosur "kolaboracioniste" dhe nuk abrogon formalisht e zyrtarisht ligjin e luftes me Shqiperine.

Qindra mijra shqiptare kane merguar, nje pjese e mire jane vendosur ne pjese te ndryshme te Greqise; ne vend qe te helenizohen, ata duhet te gezojne te drejta si ne arsimim, kulture, etj, ne menyre qe te mos asimilohen e te kthehen ne "arvanitas" te shekullit 21-te.

Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare duhet shkeputur perfundimisht e nje here e mire prej Patriarkanes Cirilike.

:hat




*nga jugu*
Deputet
Posts: 143
(8/11/01 12:25:58 pm)
Reply  Per ndikimin grek.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pyetja qe shtrohet ne lidhje me uljen e ndikimit grek ne Shqiperi mendoj se duhet ndare ne dy 
aspekte te ndryshme, njeri prej te cilave duhej te punonte ne favorin tone. Per tjetrin, kam idene se duhet bere nje dallim midis qendrimit zyrtar grek e atij jozyrtar ne te cilin perfshij kishen greke, organizatat joqeveritare fashiste e nacionalfashiste, si dhe opinionin publik grek i cili bombardohet nga disinformacin apo informacion 80% antishqiptar, e i ushqyer me pasionet qe burojne nga shek i kaluar e nga fillimi i XX, (Megal-idhea e Koletit e Venizelosit) arriti deri aty sa te 
"shprehet" 95% kunder nderhyrjes se NATO ne favorin tone e ne dem te "vellezerve historike" serbe,
ortakeve te tyre te dikurshem per ndarjen e Shqiperise. Akti me i fundit e me provokues per ceshtjen tone kombetare (e jo vetem) eshte peticioni qe 77 parlamentare nga i gjithe spektri politik, me ne krye ata te KKE (binjakja e PPSH-PS) i derguan komunitetit nderkombetar ku protestohej per dorezimin e kriminelit Miloshevic ne Gjyqin e Hages, nen masken e drejtave te njeriut, sovranitetit te brendshem te Serbise, etj, etj. Antiamerikanizmi i tyre shkon shume me larg se kaq... Keta hipokrite te degjeneruar nuk e hapen gurmazin kur te njejten gje beri edhe Kroacia e Bosnja, ne nje demonstrim te pashembullt cinizmi i antihumanizmi, se sic dihet,ne Hage nuk gjykohen vetem kriminelet e popullit shqiptar, por krimi kunder njerezimit ! Kesaj ngjarje, por edhe pjesmarrjes aktive te grekeve kryesisht te majte, ne site te krijuar per mbeshtetjen nderkombetare te kasapit Mil., fatkeqesisht pak vemendje i eshte kushtuar... 
Nejse, qe te mos dal nga tema, do doja te thoshja se qendrimi zyrtar grek edhe ndaj ceshtjes shqiptare ne KOsove e Maq. eshte 90% ne emerues te perbashket me ate perendimor. Ne qeverine greke kryeministri, min. i jashtem e ai i mbrojtjes ( me te rendesishmit) jane properendimore e si te tille shprehin qendrimin e NATO e KE per ceshtjen ne fjale. Ai 10% qe mbetet le vend per fuqizimin e interesave greke ne Ballkan te cilin, duhet theksuar, se qeverite e 10 viteve te fundit e bejne jo me nepermjet armeve por rruges klasike te depertimit te kapitalit grek e krijimit te truallit te favorshem per te. Kjo eshte me se normale per nje shtet kapitalist e kete nuk e ben vetem Greqia. 
Ajo eshte ajo qe po ndodh edhe ne Shqiperi tregon se keto perqidje ndryshojne; duke mbajtur ne pushtet satelitet e tyre Nano & Co. kane arritur te marrin ne dore pjese te madhe te infrastruktures tone nen ndertim, etj. Sikur te mos kishte garniturat ushtarako-politike, konkurenca e ligjshme me kapitalin italian, gjerman, etj duhet te sherbente ne favorin tone. Persa i perket mafies greko-shqiptare qe lulezon ne Jug, une do thosha se ajo eshte pjese e pandare e jetes ekonomike te te dyja vendeve, e ajo tani po shperblehet per rolin qe luajti gjate 1997. Per keto ngjarje, kam mendimin se nuk eshte vetem Asfalia greke pas tyre. Kujtoni perplasjen e Berishes me atasheun ushtarak amerikan, emerimin e Xhon Tened (himariot ne origjine) si Drejtor i Pegjithshem I CIA, etj. Perplasja e qendrimeve ne lidhje me sa do pasonin ne Kosove, solli rezultatet qe dihen. Fenomeni, i ushqyer fuqimisht nga anarkia vendase e nga ndonje koke e nxehte e sherbimeve sekrete greke mori permasa shqetesuese, aq sa e detyruan Min e Jashtem italian t'i jape doren nje krimineli ordiner si Zan Caushi...
Pyetja qe shtrohet eshte a e duam uljen e ndikimit te paster ekonomik grek ne konkurrence me te tjeret,(s'kam asgje kunder tij) apo duam ne pergjithesi t'i themi jo cdo gjeje greke ? Dmth do na shqetesonte njelloj nje qeveri satelitore (ekonomike) italiane apo gjermane ? Neve na duhet te dallojme pozicionet krejt te kunderta te zyrtareve greke me ato te plehrave fashiste qe duan kufirin ne Shkumbin. Asnjehere zyrtarisht ato nuk kane gjetur mbeshtejte. Ky eshte fakt. Ligji i gjendjes se luftes ka pasur karaktere administrativ, per te ushqyer me fondet e vecanta te kesaj gjendje ushtrine e ushtaraket greke qe nuk duan te sherbejne ne kufij, pergjithesisht. Kam jetuar ne Greqi per rreth 9 vjet e mund ta them me siguri nje gje te tille. Min i Jashtem grek planin e paqes qe u miratua ne Maq. e ka hedhur si ide "nonpaper" para rreth 3 muajsh (kuptohet nen patronazhin amerikan). Gjithashtu si anetare e NATO Greqia sherbeu si baze per trupat tokesore te NATO-s. Dua te them se jo gjithmone fakti i te qenit grek duhet ta klasifikoje nje politikan apo nje kapitalist te mirfillte, ne armiqte tane...
Qeverive greke nga ana tjeter i duhet te ushtroje ndikim e saj ne opinionin grek, te c'mitizoje ate nga perrallat e se kaluares, i duhet te ndaje rreptesisht pozicionin e saj me Kishen Greke e t'i jape fund 
kolonializmit te Janullatosit, i duhet te luftoje me me vendosmeri ndaj fashisteve vendas. Nota te kesaj klime mund te ndjeje dikush ne shtypin grek. por ato vazhdojne te jene te pakta. Sic mund ta kuptoje ndokush, Greqise i duhet te luftoje me veten e saj mesjetare, obskurantizmit kishtar bizantin
antiameriaknizmit te shfrenuar qe rrafshon cdo gje, paragjykimeve majtisto-anarkiste, etj, etj.
Si perfundim do t'i thoshja "po" kapitalit te ndershem grek, atij qe hyn nga dera e jo nga dritarja, e do t'i thoshja nje "jo" te prere mafjes shqiptaro-komunisto-greke qe po na ze frymen, e gjithashtu Janullatosve me shoke qe duhet ta kuptojne me se fundi se kemi kishe autoqefale e respekti ndaj trashgimise se Nolit nje dite duhet te na coje ne "percjelljen" deri tek dera te ideatoreve te Patrikanes, armikut me djallezor te shqiptareve ne shekuj ! 
Te gjitha keto, te nderuar bashkekombas nuk mund te behen derisa ne krye te jete dinastia e Nano fshatarit te qyteteruar, apo ajo e Milos, Angjelis, e te tjere me "-is" ne fund te mbiemrit e ne krye te trurit !
Gjithe te mirat ! 





*Amanti*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 7
(8/12/01 3:04:45 am)
Reply  Re: Per sundimin helen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me vjen keq, por me e "pasterta" ne shkrimin tuaj na doli qeveria greke.
Ata na qenkerkan pro perendimor sepse :
<<Greqia sherbeu si baze per trupat e Natos ne Kosove>> 
dhe ky ishte argumenti i vetem qe nxorret.
Po cfar mund te bente lepuri grek kur edhe qeveria e filo serbit Lamberto Dini ,ose pacifistet e Joshka Fisherit i u desh te kercenin carlestonin e gjigandit amerikan.
Na nxorre me modern ministrin e JASHTEM dhe ate te BRENDSHEM:
nuk po sorrollatem shume se nuk kuptohet fare se cfare themi dhe tingellon pastaj KALLA KALLA,por po permend vetem politiken e ministrise se jashtme ne dhenien e vizave ku Ademit nuk i dilte viza dhe Jorgos PO . Kjo nuk eshte perendimore por Megaloide.
Cfar te te tregoj per ministrine e brendeshme kur shoket tane kan nga dhjet vjet ne Greqi qe punojne pa dokumenta dhe fshihen se mos i kap FSHESA GREKE kjo nuk eshte perendimore mor mik i dashur por BARBARE.
Na i ngaterrove shume mendjen me forcat fshiste , komuniste,janullatiste,ipastertkapitaliste,qeverit  ariste,fashiste.
Ne kete vargan te koklavitur grek nuk dihet se ku eshte fundi dhe ku fillimi.Pastaj ju vet e thate <<ne mesjeten obskurantiste bizantine ne te cilen ndodhet Greqia>>:
Thonjeve te pist te kapitalit Grek dhe bashke me te sundimit helen ne shqiperi une i them JO. Keto thonj, duar, krah, duhen prere sa me pare sot, se neser ato mund te behen burim i nje lufte civile ne Shqiperi.
Njatjeta! 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 240
(8/12/01 3:43:27 pm)
Reply  Re: Per sundimin helen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Puna eshte si?

Shnet Anton! 




*shigjeta*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 98
(8/12/01 5:36:56 pm)
Reply  Re: Per sundimin helen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Sa per ata qe e vene baraz Italine me Greqine le te ndalen vetem pak dhe te shikojne situaten legale te shqiptareve qe jetojne ne keto vende. Ne itali shqiptaret nje pjese e madhe marrin dokumenta, ndersa ne Greqi vetem ata qe pranojne nje prejardhje greke e kane kete mundesi, ata duhet te ndrojne emrin dhe te quhen vorioepiriot. Eshte e kote te zgjatemi se sa dinake dhe me qellime dominuese sillet Greqia ndaj Shqiperise, pasi vetem ata qe jane shitur tek greku mund te kene dyshime per kete. Le te ndalemi tek fakti se cfare mund te bejme per ta ndalur ndikimin grek. Une propozoj si fillim qe me shume njerez duhet te shkruajne dhe drejtojne shqetesimet e tyre masmedias, qe te bejne me te ndjeshem opinionin pasi influenca e medias luan nje rol shume te rendesishem ne ndergjegjsimin dhe informimin e njerezve. Duhet te behet e qarte se nuk jane greket qe po na mbajne me buke, shqiptaret paguhen per punen qe bejne, ne mos paguhen me pak, pra jane greket ata qe dalin te fituar. Edhe nje here dua te theksoj rendesine e ngritjes se ketyre problemeve dhe opinioneve ne masmedia. 





*brari*
Deputet
Posts: 996
(8/12/01 7:47:56 pm)
Reply  Une nuk do ha zarzavate greke.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une do shkonje ne Shqiperi dhe si anetar i organizates tuaj jap fjalen qe nuk do fus ne goje asnje zarzavate greke.
Namin do benj.


Duhet pak humor edhe ne mbledhje serioze se cu pa pastaj.
Dakort jam me cthoni juve.
Na prij Anton si qemoti.
Edhe Fishta e pat parashiku nji ngjarje te ketill e shkroi..


Cka po thot heu njaj antoni
me at kry porsi drangoni
conju burra mos pritoni
e mos fleni n'dyshek najloni
ka lshu zanin si bubllima
ata sy porsi vetima
i ka mbledh ata trimosha
boll ma ndejet neper kosha
tu shit rrush e zarzavate
kush sallat e kush patate
tana krejt ardh prej greqije
marrja zotit pik burrnije
ju kam dhi ne njato kuleta
pa atdhe sna duhet jeta
ka shku fjala te Shigjeta
vrik e nkam a cu e shkreta
pasha qiell e pasha dhe
Ti Anton bash mir e ke
I ka than ajo zan shqiptare
pa ju dridhun syni fare
ka shku fjala ke tirana
djal ma tmir nuk ka ba nana
a cu nkamb e drejt ne dollap
shpat'n e gjyshit e ka kap
e ka ly e ka pastrue 
e ne pazar a nis me shkue
Prit he burr thot mirditori
cka kje dhima cka kje zori
a mos vapa ment ti mori
po ti fol cfar halli ke
a po don ndoj derr me pre?
cka po thu or nip shupali
u ka nxe aj tiran djali
A ske ndi ti per kushtrim
ec me mu mirditor trim
n'log te kuvendit pret antoni
me u mbledh si asht zakoni
me pleqnu kto hallet tona
e me mbet shqipnija e jona 
e tjan nis dy djemt azgana
n'njato arm si kapidana
tash kushtrimi kish marr dhen
prej delvine ne prizren

njiher tjeter e vazhdoj
emrat e juj nuk i kujtoj
se me shkrujt nji poezi
duhet pak dhe histori
tash lexoni e mos shani
ket humor brari e bani





*Illiristika*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 57
(8/12/01 9:42:36 pm)
Reply  Re: Lum e lum vorio epiri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Lkundet turpi thahet bari
kah po flet t'madhe Brari!
at siklet une po ta hjeku,
ty t'i paska pi ment greku!

T'ka dhane pune dhe shpi
taman si me kane n'Greqi!
Këto fjalë nuk janë prralla
që po të duken si kopalla:

Ai shqiptar shqipe me fletë
ilaç vetit ka me mi gjetë -
mos me ndejte harambash
tue pi venë tu pi hashash!

Po me dalë sikur Zanë mali
ngo ti mirë o bre Brar djali:
s'ashtë mirë me ba hajgare
me gjuhë e doke shqiptare!

Po ruej mirë djalë ato pare
se pa i dhane nuk ke çare,
për me gjetë ti nji mercenar
ta nxan vendin sa ma parë!

Ose del djalë në tjetër anë
e të shohim krejtë sa janë,
se na u ka ba pak tymnajë
nuk po din kend e ke Rrajë!

M'sue me folë mirë Junançe
si me ken' gojë Sanço Pançe,
A ka sot kund ma zi për ne,
se me ndrrue emën e atdhe!

Me iu ba sot teslim grekut -
si nji pleh n'fund t'hendekut
e ku edhe n'Shipninë tonë -
me ia shitë grekut po donë!

Shqip e vajton nana djalin
e greqisht ia thonë telallin!
Le shqiptar e vdes si grek
sikur cungu në nji hendek!

Për nji punë kafshore marrje
si me kenë në nji litar varrje!
Delni zana e t'madhe kjani -
se na u ba ky Flamuri - Jani!

Po ky Brari kush na ish -
duket i pshtjellun nanfish
n'vend se ushtar i Epirit -
po na del si i Vorio Epirit!

N'vend se ushtar i Pirros
po na del nji Janullatos -
n'vend se t'del i ri Fishta
për ty Brari 'ngjet bishta'!

E ke ndij ti kund kët fjalë?
Prej xhaxhit tand ka dalë,
mos m'u prishë me shkja
mos me hy ma në bela -!

M'i harru gjakun e Tivarit
po njisoj si fjala e Brarit!

M'falni njihere sepse ika
vaj me m'gjetë Illiristika,
edhe n'kjoftë iu thot gja
thueni s'dijmë çka u ba...

se vaj medet
për kët poet!





*ReEdD * 
Deputet
Posts: 163
(8/12/01 10:05:37 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kengetarja Eli Fara ne nje interviste te dhene revistes Spekter, midis te tjerave thekson: "Une jam adhuruese e muzikes greke, me pelqen, por kjo qe ndodh ketu ( ne Shqiperi ) eshte e pabesueshme. Dhe cfare mendon nje i huaj qe vjen ne Shqiperi? Sigurisht qe do te kete ngaterruar avionin". 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 243
(8/13/01 7:20:47 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Po buzeqesh me humorin, por per fat te keq tema eshte shume serioze dhe i vetmi humor qe i pershtatet eshte humori i zi anglez.

Po ajo ideja e bojkotimit te prodhimeve greke nuk eshte e keqe.
Une sa here qe kam qene ne Atdhe e kam realizuar.
Sikur te kishte shume si une nuk do te ishte keq.

Shnet Anton! 





*nga jugu*
Deputet
Posts: 145
(8/13/01 6:09:53 pm)
Reply  Per Amantin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Aman, ore "Aman-ti", ku e lexove qe nxorra perparimtar ministrin e brendshem. Shqip i kam shkruar
te shkretat, e po qe se te ngaterrohet koka me ato pese gjera qe kam shkruar, mund te zgjedhesh rrugen e te heshturit, dmth inonjore postin ne fjale, ose, po qe se merr persiper te debatosh, eshte 
me se e nevojshme te kuptosh se c'kam shkruar...
Qe te te ndihmoj per vazhdimin, po te perseris se kam jetuar 8 vjet aty dhe mund te them se shkalla e njohjes se realitetit grek eshte mjaft e mire. Duke u bazuar ne te si dhe ne gjithe mentalitetin tim,
brumosjen, idete, bindjet qe kisha pa emigruar aty po te them se:
1. Ja njoh shume mire "shijen" minist. se brendshme pasi, pas kalimit te malit 4 here qe prej 1991, dokumentin e pare leshuar nga organ grek qe me njihte te qenit te ligjshem arrita ta ve ne dore vetem ne fillim te 1999...! Kam qene fillimisht anetar e pastaj sekretar i Forumit te Emigranteve Shqiptare aty, e si i tille mund te te pershkruaj shume pervoja te jetuara e mund te te them se e kam jetuar nga dore e pare si racizmin e ksenofobine, ashtu edhe indiferencen e apatine e qeverive shqiptare per te na perkrahur moralisht e ekonomikisht ( kerkonim nje numer telefoni e marrjen me qera te nje ambienti qe mund ta perdornim per zyre...) Nejse. Pikerishte ne saje te kesaj pervoje jam duke te perseritur se ne Greqi ka shume "pushtete" e ai zyrtari vertet eshte me i pastri ne krahesim me to. T'i permenda pak a shume se cilat jane... 
2. Nuk kam as me te voglin kompleks per thonjte e piste te kapitalit grek dhe e cilesoj se jam pro atij qe i nenshtrohet ligjeve, qe hyn nga dera, qe konkurron e ngre cmimet e tenderave te paster e te ligjshem, shkurt, i them po konkurrences se kapitalit grek me ate te vendeve te tjera. Arsyeja eshte 
e thjeshte; perfiton vendi, konsumatori shqiptar. Nuk duhen ngaterruar realiteti i tanishem me ate qe po mundohem te shpjegoj.
3. Mafia ekonomiko-politike eshte pjese e pandare e jetes greke, e lulezon njelloj si ajo italiane apo turke. Si e tille ishte nga te parat qe nxitoi te merrte pjesen me te madhe ne kaosin shqiptar ku s'njeh qeni te zotin. Do prisja qe nje shqiptar i ndershem te shqetesohej njelloj edhe per firmat fantazma italiane apo per biznesin e "shendetshem" turk, etj, etj. Te te bej pershtypje vetem ajo greke, mban pak ere kompleks...
4. Ministri i Jashtem grek eshte nje nga me perparimtaret qe mund te kete pasur Greqia ndonje here.
Mjafton te hedhesh nje sy ne idete e tij, e do shohesh se "nepermjet" tij shprehen qendrime amerikane, duke filluar qe nga Wash. e deri tek ambasada e tyre ne Athine. Ky eshte nje fakt. Per te 
ta konkretizuar; qendrimi zyrtar pro bombardimeve, nderkohe qe mund te shpallte asnjanesi per arsye politike, historike, etj, etj, ashtu sic beri Italia kur nuk lejoi kalimin ne hapesiren e saj ajrore te aviacionit aleat apo britanik (?) gjate goditjes ne Libi. Gjithsesi ka shume menyra per te mos marre 
pjese "zyrtarisht" ne nje konflikt. Deklaratat e tij se pavaresia e Kosoves nuk duhet pare si nje utopi apo gogol, mjafton qe te arrihet paqesisht ishin gjithashtu nje tjeter tregues. Por me i rendesishmi eshte ai i "nonpaperit" ketu e tre muaj me pare ku hidheshin per testim pikerisht ato pika qe sot u miratuan ne planin e paqes.
Qe te mos e zgjat, qeveria greke ben ne Shqiperi e Ballkan ate qe kane bere te gjitha shtetet kapitaliste kur krijojne ambiente te pershtatshme qe i hapin rruge kapitaleve te tyre. Me se e logjikshme. Por si greke qe jane, kete e "pasurojne" me garniturat e ndryshme qe te gjithe i dime e qe mund te priten vetem kur te ikin keta kelyshe filogreke qe na qeverisin tani. Ne Tirane kemi nje qeveri te vendosur e ndihmuar prej tyre, qe e vetmja gje qe nuk jane eshte patriote. 
Ne shkrime te miat te meperparshme mund te gjesh me bollek analiza qe bej ne lidhje me kete teme.
Ndoshta mund te te ndihmoje te mos ngaterrohesh e t'i shohesh si KALLA-KALLA, sic shprehesh. Te siguroj se jane shqipe e paster nga shqiptar i paster, qe origjina krahinore e tradita familjare e bejne te ndihet krenar per qenesine shqiptare.
Miqesisht "nga jugu". P.S. Nuk besoj se te qenit gjeografikisht me afer Greqise me ben "filogrek" !  




*Torollaku*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 84
(8/13/01 11:22:30 pm)
Reply  Re: Pergjigje te gjitheve.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mendoj se tema qe hapi Anton1as, po kalon ne faza te tjera nga ajo qe duhej te diskutojme.Nga mendime se si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi po kalojme ne shovinizem deri dhe ne bojkotime zarzavatesh!!!!????
Tirana-"lufta me Italine qe pak e veshtire, ndersa me greket eshte me e lehte se jane minj gjirizi?"
Keta "minjte e gjirizit" qe thua ti Tirana ne 1940, megjithese te zhveshur dhe te armatosur keq i morren zvarre italianet dhe nje zot e di ku do ta kishin mbajtur vrapin,ne Tirane apo ne Rome vete,po te mos kishte zhvilluar Wehrmahti gjerman operacionin "Marita"- sulmin ndaj Greqise. Pikerisht keta "minjte e gjirizit" u rezistuan gjermaneve 1 muaj, ne kohen kur shtete me potencial ushtarak kolosal si Franca dhe BRSS nuk rezistuan me teper se 2 jave.(Franca u pushtua per 14 dite, BS humbi 1 milion ushtare per 1 muaj- shih te dhenat historike).Keta "minj gjirizi" kishte ne mendje kryeministri britanik Churchill kur tha ne 1940:"Trimat luftojne si greket".Dhe historikisht afersia e Italise (dhe dashuria e saj per vendin tone) njihet me sulmin e saj burracak ndaj nje vendi sovran 700 mije frymesh te cilin e aneksoi ne 7 prill 1939.Kaq afer na qendroi Italia sa qe na beri nga nje shtet te pavarur ne protektorat te saj.Ne se per ty kjo gje eshte qendrim i afert per mua (ashtu si dhe per shumicen e shqiptareve) eshte pushtim.Sa gjak shqiptari u derdh nga italianet gjate periudhes se pushtimit 1939-1943?
Sa shqiptare antifashiste te majte apo te djathte u internuan nga italianet neper ishujt e shkrete te saj? Apo historikisht qendrimi i Italise afer nesh ishte kolonizimi i Shqiperise me kolone italiane?
Anton1as - vertet greket duan gjysmen e Shqiperise,(qarqet shoviniste si duket nenkupton, se qeveria greke 50 vjetet e fundit kerkon vetem respektimin e minoritetit grek, asnje pellembe te territorit shqiptar nuk ka kerkuar), por mos harro se dhe qarqet tona "shovinisto- nacionaliste" sic quhen nga greket kerkojne territor nga Greqia.Nuk me thua kur paska qene Cameria pjese e territorit shqiptar? Se ne prill te 1912 kur greket i shpallen lufte Turqise(Lufta Ballkanike) dhe hyne ne Epir(Cameri), Shqiperia akoma nuk ishte shpallur si shtet, pra nuk ekzistonte.Si na moren dicka greket kur ne akoma nuk e kishim shpallur shtetin dhe nuk ishte njohur kufiri? Jane gjera te ndryshme toka shqiptare dhe toka te banuara nga shqiptare autoktone.Cameria kurre nuk ka qene toke shqiptare, por e banuar nga nje shumice shqiptaresh(atje ka pasur edhe greke te cilet ishin minoriteti ne ate zone dhe per ta hyri ushtria greke ne Epir.)
Sa per ushtaret dhe oficeret e Ushtrise Popullore u vrane vertet ne incidente kufitare ne perpjekje per te mbrojtur forcat e ELAS-it(c'kishte mbetur nga ai) te cilat terhiqeshin nga Greqia drejt Shqiperise dhe here pas here provokonin forcat qeveritare greke.(lufta civile ne Greqi 1944-1949).Nuk rane ne krye te detyres per mbrojtjen e Shqiperise por shkuan si derr ne thes per te mbrojtur homoideatet e tyre qe u shpartalluan nga ushtria e ligjshme.
Greqia si vend i NATO-s me potencial ushtarak nga me te medhenjte ne aleance te themi realitetin e ka 30 minuta Shqiperine.(550 tanke greke super modernet, modele USA dhe gjermane ,perkundrejt 150 tankeve shqiptare te ndryshkur te kohes se Stalinit-220 aeroplane F-16,F-15,Mirage 2000 super moderne dhe nja 300 te vjeteruar perkundrejt 23 Mig 21, Mig19 dhe Mig 17 shqiptare -Flote detare me 8 nendetese dhe 29 luftanije( modele te fundit) perkundrejt 2 nendeteseve(punojne akoma?) dhe 4 luftanijesh(shumica dragamina)- me 200mije ushtare me moral te larte perkundrejt 40 mije ushtareve tane te demoralizuar komplet).Megjithate edhe pse ka gjithe kete epersi forcash kurre nuk e ka kercenuar ushtarakisht vendin tone.Bile dhe ne situatat me serioze ne marredheniet midis dy shteteve nuk ka bere asnje aludim per perdorim force ushtarake. Nga i nxirrni konkluzionet qe Greqia do gjysmen e Shqiperise nje zot e di!
Le ti leme menjane pra keto se jane per foshnjat qe nuk dine te diskutojne.
Per sa i perket ndikimit ekonomik grek ai eshte i varur nga marreveshja e fshehte qe ekziston me Italine.Keshtu kapitalet greke perkundrejt kapitaleve italiane ne Shqiperi duhet te kene kete proporcion:Ne Sarande 100% greket,Ne Gjirokaster 90% greket-10% italianet, ne Korce 90% greket-10% italianet,ne Vlore 80% italianet-20% greket,ne Durres dhe ne Tirane 90% italianet-10% greket, ne Shkoder 100 italianet.Ne rang republike torta e ekonomise shqiptare( per sai i perket investimeve greko-italiane) eshte ndare 70% italianet-30% greket, ndersa ne Shqiperine e jugut 70% greket-30% italianet.Keto te dhena jane marre nga raporti vjetor per investimet ne Ballkan te Bankes Kombetare te Greqise per vitin 1999.(Raporti eshte i vitit 2000, me parashikime per 2001 dhe rezultatet per 1999).Per tu shenuar eshte se investimet greke ne FYROM do te zene 85% te totalit te gjithe kapitaleve te huaja te investuara ne Maqedoni.Ne baze te ketyre shifrave mund te nxirrni dhe konluzione pse qeveria greke perkrah sllavo- maqedonasit dhe jo shqiptaret.Ka shume mundesi qe qeveria socialiste e Nanos me kompani te jete ne dijeni te kesaj marreveshjeje dhe ta kete aprovuar.(Ja pse e mbeshtesin Nanon greket dhe italianet bashke). Tezat e tjera, jo emra lokalesh greke ne Vlore, jo vorio-epiri dhe Cameria, jo Janullatosi me prifterinjte, jo debuan kaq klandestine sot dhe aq neser,jo po brigada greke iku e fundit dhe ajo portugezja e para jane vogelsira qe ngaterrojne.Thelbi eshte marreveshja e mesiperme.Te gjitha te tjerat jane loja per tu hedhur hi syve atyre qe nuk dine dhe per te mbeshtetur lojen e secilit te interesuar.Ne keni force per te ulur ndikimin grek apo dhe ate italian, fillimisht forconi ekonomine e vendit, shtetin demokratik dhe ligjor dhe pastaj merruni me historirat e vjetra.
Me mirekuptim Toro. 





*ReEdD * 
Deputet
Posts: 164
(8/14/01 1:16:25 am)
Reply  Re: Pergjigje te gjitheve.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ah sikur te ishte kaq e thjeshte sa thoni Ju. Por nuk e besoj nje gje te tille. Greqia nuk eshte eq idiote sa te sulmoje Shqiperine tani ushtarakisht dha te aneksoje jugun e saj, apo Epirin e Veriut. Perse ta beje nje gje te tille? Perse???
Tashme jugu i Shqiperise flet greqisht, ndjek kulturen dhe zakonet greke, pelqen muziken greke etj. 600mije shqiptare jetojne ne Greqi, shumica e te cileve kane nderruar fe dhe emer dhe pas disa vitesh do te jene shtuar me ane martesash dhe lindjesh. Nese nje dite Shqiperia do te fuqizohet ekonomikisht, ata do te kthehen dhe do te cilesohen si minoritet grek ne Shqiperi. Meqe Ju torrollak jeni kaq i mireinformuar persa i perket shifrave zyrtare te qeverise greke, me thoni se sa eshte numri i minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi sipas qeverise greke dhe sa eshte sipas teje. Me thoni se pse PBDNJ vuri kandidate per deputete edhe ne Mirdite, Mat, Shkoder etj etj etj, ku kanditatet e saj kishin emra myslimane?
Nuk dua te zgjatem me tej sepse nuk dua te bej debat me Ju per kete teme, por ato qe thoni jane pak naive ne lidhje me inteligjencen tuaj. Me sa kuptoj keni jetuar, apo jetoni akoma ne Greqi dhe e kuptoj qe ndikoheni pak a shume nga ajo politike, por gjerat duhen pare ne kompleks. A e dini se cfare me tha nje shok qe ka qene ne Greqi per disa vite, para disa ditesh? Kur po shikonim lajmet se cfare po ndodhte ne Palestine midis izraeliteve dhe palestinezeve, Ai me tha " cfare kane keta izraelitet qe sillen keshtu"? Pse i thashe une? Cdokush ne ate vend pretendon qe ajo toke i perket atij.Ai me tha;" Ajo toke dikur ka qene greke, Greqia e lashte ka qene e shtrire deri aty dhe tani jane te tjeret qe luftojne per nje toke qe nuk i perket"
Pra, Ai e kishte lene Shqiperine fill pas 92 dhe nuk kishte dijeni per cfare po fliste, perves asaj qe kishte degjuar ne Greqi. Propaganda shoviniste greke eshte mjaft e forte dhe tani ka rene pak ne qetesi meqenese Greqia dhe Europa ne pergjithesi po kalon nje periudhe te qete dhe mireqenie ekonomike. Por eshte veshtire qe te jete gjithmone keshtu. Nese punet do te shkojne keq, nese ekonomia europiane ne pergjithesi dhe ajo greke ne vecanti do te shkojne keq, atehere keni per ta pere se cfare do te thote shovinizem. Kur udheheqjen e partive kryesore greke ti marrin qarqet shoviniste dhe te jene ato qe te qeverisin, atehere te shikojme ne armatimin dhe ushtrine greke. Tani qeveria greke interesohet per fatet dhe kushtet e minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi, por me thoni Ju se kush eshte ai minoritar grek qe ka mbetur akoma ne Shqiperi dhe nuk ka vajtur ne Greqi, duke patur parasysh se cfare lehtesirash emigrimi siguron Greqia per bashkombasit e vet. Kurse Partia greke na futet edhe ne parlament dhe ne qeveri. Greqia nepermjet nje diplomacie dhe dinakerie te vecante po mundohet te helenizoje dhe asimiloje jugun e Shqiperise. Ne Itali para 2 muajsh ishte nje qeveri e majte, kurse tani nje pjese e qeverise komandohet nga Lega Nord ( besoj se e dini se cfare mendimi ka kjo Parti per emigantet ne pergjithesi dhe shqiptaret ne vecanti ). Ne Austri para 1 viti ishin ne fuqi te majtet dhe papritur fitoi Haider( besoj se e dini se cfare mendimi dhe rryme politike mbeshte Ai. Megjithese une personalisht mbeshtes te dy keta personalitete dhe te dyja keto rryma politike). Me thoni se pse ne nje te ardhme nuk mund te vine ne pushtet qarqet apo personat ultranacionaliste qe jane mbeshtetes te politikes ekspansioniste shoviniste ne Greqi. 





*ulise33*
Deputet
Posts: 132
(8/14/01 3:48:06 am)
Reply  re.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 'Torollaku' na jep pasqyrimin e situates nga prizma e shikimit te grekerve, dhe kjo eshte nje gje shume e mire,pasi duhet te dime edhe cfare mendojne sepse edhe ata jane njerez ne fund te fundit.Tani duhet vleresuar se sa e drejte dhe e sakte eshte kjo prizme.Une nuk e di cfare thote qeveria apo shtypi grek per kete,por kam biseduar me shume greke dhe mund te them se menyra se si i shikojne ata keto gjera eshte krejtesisht e shtremberuar.Ne fillim fillojne te lehin...Ne fund te fundit ata japin gjithmone nje variant 'grek' te politikes amerikane dhe europiane ,gje qe i ben me te vertete qesharake.Qesharake i gjej edhe fantazirat qe qarkullojne ne Greqi per fuqine e trupave ushtarake greke dhe se si ata jane me te forte se turqit, kur te gjithe e dine se Turqia ....Mendimi im personal eshte se greket si te gjithe ne ballkanasit ,jane si puna e atij 'jevgjitit' qe i ka zene b... gjalpe, dhe keshtu duhet te jemi vigjilente sepse mund te ndodhi cdo gje. 





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 542
(8/14/01 4:03:47 am)
Reply  Re: re.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ulisse
Ajo puna e jevgjitit eshte qe: kur bie ne gjalpe me bollek,lyen dhe b....

Me falni se dola nga tema:-)

----------


## Dita

Vazhdimi i pergjigjeve


*Illiristika*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 59
(8/14/01 3:43:36 pm)
Reply  Re: pergjegje torollakut
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...ka rendesi te madhe kur din dhe e kupton me kend flet, me kend bashkvepron...tash, e kam te qarte krejtesisht. Njehere mendova se ti Torollak, me ate pseudonom, do te na befasosh per mire dhe me kete shkrimin tend progrek, kur tenton ta eshe edhe kete forum progrek - vertet, qenke torollak! Kete ta them me sinqeritetin me te madh!

Nese per ty e politiken greke jane ato argumente historike kur thua aso marrinash "franca e BRSS nuk qendruan as dy jave, e ...greqia jote paska bere aqe nam te madh kunder gjermaneve e italianeve"...ato per mua personalisht jane shifra aqe feminore, foshnjore, sa mund te qeshi me ty dhe me ato "fshehtesi ushtarake greke" edhe femia i sotem 7 vjecar shqiptar!

Por, parase te vazhdoj, dua te dij pergjegjet tuaja o torollak
nga pyetjet qe tu bene nga tjeret, e tevona flasim bashk...nuk paska gje me veshtire, se sa ta mendoshe njeriun te mencur (ne baze te dsa shkrimeve) dhe te dali kaq torollak!

Ta them me gjithe fuqine e sinqeritetit dhe dinjitetit tim personal, se ato shifra tuagreke, jane vetem nje fluske sapuni
ne eterin shqiptar ballkanik sot!

shpresoj se do ta vazhdojme biseden, pa iu nderhy tjereve
derisa te bejne qejf me ty torollak! 





*nga jugu*
Deputet
Posts: 147
(8/14/01 7:02:56 pm)
Reply  Per hir te se vertetes !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Meqe historine e shkruan fituesi, e ne Cameri fitues ishin greket, ka shume menyra interpretimi
te problemit cam. Torollaku, ato qe kane ndodhur ne Cameri nen masken e luftes kunder gjermaneve
bashkpunetore te te cileve u shpallen camet, krahasohen vetem me masakrat serbe ne Kosove, e 
Bosnje. Lexo dokumentin e hartuar e derguar ne OKB-ne e atehershme (s'ja mbaj mend emrin), ne lidhje me masakra, shperngulje, shpronesime, egersi te papara nga "trimi" gjeneral Zerva, qe greket e 
mbane per hero kombetar ! Aty kemi vazhdimin e genocidit te filluar nga serbet. Situata ishte e pershtatshme, te gjithe e kishin mendjen tek frontet e medha. Ajo qe ndodhi aty ishte perkufizimi
i termit shfarosje kombetare ! Sa per ate se administrativisht Cameria nuk ishte toke shqiptare, por e banuar nga shqiptare, sic thoni, te njejten gje mund te themi edhe per ish vilajetin e Kosoves, apo jo? Tradhetia qe u beri kelyshi i Titos cameve, si dhe fakti qe Greqine e kishte "qejf" Curcill, beri qe lapsi ta perfshinte ne anen e te fituarit. Megjithate, per te pare nivelin e vertete te popullit lirideshes
grek, shiko se c'pasoi clirimin e se c'trajtim kishin majtiset apo djathtistet shume kohe pas mbarimit
te luftes civile. Greket jane aq te pompuar me idene e madheshtise se dikurshme, me te cilen i lidh vetem hapesira gjeografike ku jetojne, saqe edhe daten e festes kombetare, kane zgjedhur daten e fillimit te luftes me Italine, te nje lufte qe nuk dihej si do mbaronte.Asnje popull ne Evrope nga ata qe luftuan fashizmin, nuk ka si date perkujtimore daten e fillimit te luftes por ate te clirimit ! E nqs do ta 
dish, kjo date u "caktua" shume me vone diku aty rreth 1948, per t'ju bere "qejfin" partizaneve te majte te Peloponezit, e per tu paraqitur me nje date zyrtare ne miratimin e planit Marshall, prej te cilit 
perfituan, atehere $ 900 milion !Sa per luften qe kane bere, ajo eshte fakt, mjafton qe historia e tyre te mos permende ekskluzivisht si te vetmit qe luftuan fashizmin bashke me serbet ne Ballkan ! Nejse kjo eshte tjeter teme... Askund nuk kam degjuar nje pendim apo ndjese ndaj atyre qe ndodhen ne Cameri. Kjo eshte pjese e emancipimit te nje shoqerie, te ndarjes se saj prej se keqes e pasioneve megaloideatore te asaj kohe, qe rritet e brumoset te besoje se eshte me e lavdishmja, me trimja,
me e ditura, asaj qe mbart brenda vetes komplekse te vjetra qe nga koha e Bizantit... 
Sa per forcen ushtarake qe na bejne "nder" e nuk e perdorin si kercenim, apo per moralin e "larte" te ushtareve te tyre te mesuar me frape tek *****, kete lere me mire. Ekuilibrat e ketij lloji per ne i ka mbajtur gjithmone Aus-Hungaria, Italia e Truqia...
Ndikimi i demshem grek( se ka edhe te mire) do ulet vetem atehere kur qeveritaret shqiptare te kuptojne se mbi te gjitha jane shqiptare. Greket edhe nje here akoma gjeten shesh e bejne pershesh, tamam alagrek, aq sa na ben te themi se qeveria e tyre eshte me e mira gje qe ofron receta e tyre e persheshit !!! 
Ne lidhje me "ndarjen" e baçes shqitare 70% me 30% nqs eshte e vertete, eshte nje pisllek i padegjuar, per te cilin shpresoj nje dite, ata matrapaze qe paskan rene dakort, te pergjigjen !
Githe te mirat ! 





*Torollaku*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 87
(8/14/01 9:49:34 pm)
Reply  Re: Per hir te se vertetes !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ReEdD- Per mendimin tim nuk ekziston rreziku i asimilimit te emigranteve shqiptare qe jetojne ne Greqi.Ndofta ne se ata kthehen nje dite ne atdhe, mund te kete ndryshim te raporteve fetare ne Shqiperi ne kurriz te myslimaneve.Sa per emrat qe nderruan, e kam thene dhe do ta them gjithmone, fajtore nuk eshte Greqia, por shteti i korruptuar shqiptar i cili ne vitet 1991-1993 leshonte pasaporta fallco dhe certefikata lindjeje te bardha me tonelata.Keshtu befasisht u paraqiten ne Greqi rreth 500 mije "minoritare" me dokumente te shtetit shqiptar!!!!.Tani me kur nje pjese e tyre jane ligjesuar llogaritet qe "minoritare" me leternjoftime speciale jane rreth 250 mije("vorioepirote") dhe me karta te gjelberta rreth 330 mije(shqiptare).Pervec tyre llogariten dhe rreth 150 mije(shqiptare) te tjere qe nuk perfituan nga legjislatura dhe qe jane te paregjistruar.
Sipas shifrave greke minoriteti grek ne Shqiperi eshte rreth 300 mije.Jane kaq (sipas tyre) sepse llogarisin per greke edhe nje pjese te shqiptareve ortodokse.[Kombi sipas filozofise greke perbehet nga dy elemente gjuha dhe feja].Sipas mendimit tim minoriteti grek ne Shqiperi eshte jo me shume se 50 mije persona.Ketu perfshihen ata qe banojne ne rrethet e Gjirokastres dhe Sarandes(te njohur nga Shqiperia nga Marreveshja e Korfuzit e vitit 1925) si dhe 2 fshatra ne krahinen e Himares( nga 7 qe ka gjithsej, 5 jane shqipfoles dhe 2 grekafone) jo te njohur si minoritet nga Shqiperia.(shume drejt sepse nuk parashikohen ne Marreveshjen e Korfuzit).
Pse PDNJ vuri kanditaturen ne veri te Shqiperise?Ne se duam te ndertojme nje demokraci ne Shqiperi gjeja e pare qe duhet te bejme eshte te respektosh pakicen, me te dobetit, ata qe nuk kane perkrahje.Kjo te pakten eshte demokracia ideale.Sinqerisht qe nuk e di pse e vune atje kandidaturen, por mund te them nje variant: Masin pulsin, thone jemi dhe ne ketu! Une habitem se pse per kunderpergjigje organizata "Cameria" nuk vuri kandidature ne te gjitha zonat e minoritetit grek! Dhe me emra ortodokse bile! E vrara me pambuk te dhemb me shume se ajo me kallashnikov.
Dhe ne qofte se do te vijne nje dite qarqet shoviniste greke ne pushtet, nuk mund te levizin dot bishtin nga karroja e B.E. Shembulli me konkret ishte qeveria "socialiste" e PASOK-ut qe ne baze te direktivave te Evropes u detyrua te bente privatizime( ndersa ne fushaten elektorale kishte thene te kunderten per te fituar zgjedhjet).Politika e jashtme greke perkundrejt vendeve qe s;jane ne 15, eshte e diktuar nga Evropa.Nuk e kane me privilegjin te veprojne si te pavarur!
Dhe dicka tjeter.Kemi fatin apo fatkeqesine qe shume ministra apo deputete te jene me origjine greke.Megjithate ky fakt nuk reklamohet aspak nga asnje qeveri shqiptare, nderkohe kur Greqia ne historine e saj nuk ka pasur ndonjehere minister turk apo mysliman!
Ulise33- Ke shume te drejte kur thua se jane si puna e jevgut.Te njejten gje u kam thene shume bashkebiseduesve greke kur me permendnin "superioritetin" e tyre ndaj shqiptareve.Por si duket e ka fajin zona ku banojme(Ballkani).Sa per ushtrine greke, njihet qe eshte nga me te pergatiturat( me teper se turqit), por ua kane friken turqve sepse ata kane epersi shume me te madhe se Greqia ne armatime dhe ne njerez(Turqia posedon uzine te prodhimit te aeroplaneve F-16 me prodhim vjetor 220 cope!!!)Forca ushtarake e Turqise ne rast mobilizimi i kalon 1,5 milion trupa!!!

Iliristika-Greqia nuk eshte e imja , se nuk ma ka sjelle im ate peshqesh, po hap ndonje liber historie(jo te historise qe ka shkruajtur merhumi Enver , te lutem) dhe lexo per popujt qe luftuan kunder Boshtit dhe ata qe ishin me Boshtin.Ne se do te bejme nje bisede te kulturuar , fol me te dhena historike dhe jo me ndjenje dhe paragjykime.Dhe nuk jam ketu per te kthyer forumin ne progrek, por te shprehur nje mendim te ndryshem nga ai i bashkebiseduesve te mi.Eshte me se demokratike besoj.


Nga jugu-Jam dakort me ty se historine e shkruajne fituesit. Si dhe qe greket kane akoma si popull enderra per "megaloidene" dhe Bizantin.
Por e verteta eshte se nje pjese e cameve bashkepunuan me italianet. Sa per genocidin qe shpertheu mbas luftes , po ,krahasohet, me ate te serbeve ne Kosove. Dhe do te shtoja se ai genocid u vazhdua dhe ne Shqiperi prej Enverit dhe kelysheve te tij.Camet qe kerkuan mbrojtje ne atdheun meme, u internuan , u burgosen dhe u tortuaruan dhe ata me me shume fat u pushkatuan.(them me me shume fat se nuk u pane syte mizorite qe hoqen prej vellezerve te tyre te nje gjaku). Dhe tani kemi paturpersine te akuzojme Greqine per genocid ndaj cameve, nderkohe kur ate e kemi bere dhe ne njelloj si greket.Dhe c'eshte hipokrizia me e madhe: qe asnje akuze nuk eshte ngritur kunder "shqiptareve" qe derdhen gjak shqiptari.Cfare te presim me? Te na kerkojne greket falje? Ata ferkojne duart qe kelyshet e Enverit u bene punen.Faleminderit ndoshta mund te na e thone.
Daten e 28 Tetorit e festojne sepse atehere ata konsiderojne qe filluan rezistencen ndaj Boshtit. Nuk konsiderojne veten qe u cliruan, sepse gjermanet nuk i perzune me shkelma apo i hodhen ne det, ata u terhoqen per arsye strategjike nga Greqia. Te tilla merita i kishte vetem Enveri "ine" qe vuri te njejten date clirimi me ate te jugosllaveve, meqe planifikonte bashkimin e Shqiperise me Jug.
Me mirekuptim ndaj te gjitheve Toro.





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 249
(8/16/01 3:23:17 am)
Reply  Re: Per hir te se vertetes !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "po kalojme ne shovinizem deri dhe ne bojkotime zarzavatesh"

Ne jemi te detyruar ta bejme kete sepse ne qeveri kemi sherbetore greke.

Bojkotimi i prodhimeve greke do te ishte nje hap minimal.

Une nuk e kam fjalen per te gjitha prodhimet dhe nje bojkotim total e absolut,por fakti eshte qe ne per shkak te politikes te poshter bujqesore(do te thoja kriminele) importojme prodhime te cilat mund ti prodhonim vete bile mund ti eksportonim.
Te gjith e dime qe ia falem tokat grekerve me reformen agrare te berishes.
Cfare ndodhe ne jug por dhe ne veri, tokat lihen djerre dhe fshataret shkojne e punojne tokat e grekerve.

Sikur te preisim te te ndryshoje politika e socialisteve atehere ...

Pra jemi te detyruar te vetorganizohemi dhe ta marrim vete inisiativen. 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 250
(8/16/01 3:51:51 am)
Reply  Re: Per hir te se vertetes !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Ne keni force per te ulur ndikimin grek apo dhe ate italian, fillimisht forconi ekonomine e vendit, shtetin demokratik dhe ligjor dhe pastaj merruni me historirat e vjetra."

Keto jane te qarta,por puna eshte si forcohet ekonomija e vendit.

Monopoli i karburanteve eshte ne duart e grekut po ashtu i telefonise. Keto jane dy shembuj te tmershem.
kujtoni faktin qe ai ministri Preci u hoq per 24 ore sapo filloi te diskutonte per licencat e karburanteve.

Po ju nis nje interviste te tij:

Ministri i Ekonomisë dhe i Privatizimit jep argumentet e tij
Preçi: Më hoqën tregtarët qeveritarë të karburanteve

TIRANE  Jam shkarkuar, sepse nuk kam pranuar të bëhem pre e klaneve mafioze
në qeveri. Ministri Zef Preçi ka sqaruar dje arsyet e konfliktit me kryeministrin, duke
thënë se nuk ka lejuar zgjatjen e licensës së importimit të karburantve për firmat
ANOIL, të Lazar Angjelit, IAP, të z. Kuçana, dhe Braka Oil, të zotit Braka.
Preçi ka folur jo me tone shumë të ashpra kundër kryeministrit, duke shtuar se në
Shqipëri është bërë traditë të flasësh pas humbjes së kolltukut ministror, dhe unë nuk
dëshiroj të bie në këto pozita". Ai shtoi se nuk bën pjesë në ndonjë parti politike dhe
se nuk kishte ndërmand ti bashkohej ndonjë partie ose grupimi politik. Preçi tha se
për të tashmë kishte marrë fund marrëdhënia me kryeministrin aktual dhe se nuk i
interesonte më vendimi i presidentit Meidani. Kryeministri më thirri në zyrën e tij,
dje pasdite, më datën 10 janar 2000, dhe mbështetur mbi një aktkontroll të sajuar
nga vartësit e tij të ngushtë, më komunikoi se nuk kam respektuar kërkesat e disa
tregtarëve të karburanteve". Fjala është për një ankesë drejtuar atij më datë 5 janar
2000 nga shoqëritë ANOIL, e zotit Angjeli, IAP, të zotit Kuçana, dhe BRAKA
OIL, të zotit Braka. Këto kërkesa, për hir të së vërtetës, kishin të bënin me zgjatjen
e vlefshmërisë së licensave provizore të tyre, për të cilën kishte pengesa ligjore, dhe
çdo hap i imi në favor të tyre do të ishte krejtësisht i paligjshëm dhe me pasoja, në
radhë të parë për mua personalisht", u shpreh ministri i Ekonomisë dhe i Privatizimit.
Sipas tij, kjo është evidentuar edhe nga kontrollorët e kryeministrit, në materialin që i
ishte dhënë prej tij, që janë shprehur se refuzimi i lejes është i ligjshëm për
mosplotësimin e kapaciteteve të depozitave dhe kapitalin e depozituar". Pra, zoti
kryeministër nuk kishte patur durimin të lexonte as çfarë kishin shkruar kontrollorët e
tij. Shtoj se vartësit e zellshëm të kryeministrit tentuan të marrin fizikisht dokumentet
origjinale të MEPP, gjë që u dokumentua dhe u refuzua kategorikisht nga MEPP",
shtoi Preçi. Ministri pohoi se dokumentet janë të bllokuara në një kasafortë të
MEPP, dhe çelësat disponohen nga nëpunësit e kryeministrit, gjë që po pegon edhe
përgatitjen e observacionit rreth materialit të paraqitur nga grupi i kontrollit. Preçi
akuzoi kryeministrin se kishte minuar drejtpërdrejt ose tërthorazi përpjekjet e tij për
liberalizimin e tregut të karburanteve, sipas tij, gjoja në emër të mbrojtjes së
interesave të biznesit që ka investuar miliona dollarë në pajisje dhe depozita". Preçi
tha, gjithashtu, se situata e vështirë në tregun e karburanteve po i faturohet atij,
ndërsa përgjegjësinë e kanë ata që bënë ligjin për të favorizuar shoqëritë tregtare që
qëndrojnë pas tyre dhe se përpjekjet e tij ndeshin me rezistencën e qarqeve që iu
preken drejtpërdrejt interesat ekonomikë, si rezultat i hapjes së tregjeve". Sipas
ministrit të shkarkuar, në Shqipëri nuk ka rregulla të qarta loje dhe ku institucionet
shndërrohen në instrumente të intersave ekonomike të ushtruesve të funksioneve
publike. Përpjekja për të qenë konstitucional dhe besimi i verbër tek institucionet e
shtetit, më bëjnë të jem viktimë e idealizmit tim, se po kontribuoja në të mirë të
ndërtimit të shtetit dhe se në ndërtimin e shtetit duhet idealizëm", u shpreh dje ministri
Preçi. Ministri tha se hapi i tij fatal" kishte qenë një shkresë zyrtare drejtuar
Ministrisë së Rendit Publik dhe Drejtorisë së Doganave, ku ishin shënuar me emër
shoqëritë e mbetura ligjërisht importuese të karburanteve , të pajisura me licensa të
përhershme. Mendoj se hoqa de jure mundësinë e ngritjes së traut të doganave
edhe përtej afatit ligjor të skadencës së licensave provizore", u shpreh ministri. Kam
punuar vetëm 36 ditë në Shqipëri dhe 18 ditë jashtë shtetit", tha Preçi, duke u bërë
thirrje organeve të prokurorisë që të hetojnë gjithë veprimtarinë e tij si ministër.



Pra nga ana institucionale ne nuk mund te bejme asgje.

Mbetetet vetem nje rruge ajo e organizimit privat.

tjeter fakt

"Para disa ditesh Roma zyrtare nepermjet perfaqesise se saj ne Shqiperi i ka dorezuar nje "Pro - Memorie" qeverise se Tiranes neprmjet te ciles akuzon perfaqesues te saj qe, me veprimtarine e tyre administrative po pengojne ecurine e punimeve ne segmentet e korridorit tete qe konsiderohet edhe si me i rendesishmi persa i perket strategjise se zhvillimit, jo vetem ballkanik. " 
kjo eshte nje pjese e marre nga nje artikull te Klan.

Une kam shkruar tek " ne po humbim te ardhmen tone per perpjekjet greke per te eliminuar korridorin 8.

Ky eshte nje fakt tjeter i tmerrshmen.

Shqiperija duhet te kishte realizu me kohe rruget e ketij korridori,por cfare ndodh...

Nje tjeter projekt strategjik me rendesi te pakufijshme do te ishte rruga e shkruter Durres-Kukes sepse po te forcohen lidhjet Rep. Sh. me Kosoven automatikisht ulet ndikimi grek ,por cfare ndodh...
Eshte fakt tmerrues qe shqiptaret nga kosova jane te detyruar te marrin tragetin nga italija ne greqi neper maqedoni per te shkuar ne Kosove.

( une kam hapur nje diskutim per kete teme asnje nuk ka dhene mendim)

Shnet Anton! 

( nuk dua ti hyj diskutimit Greqija apo Italija sepse per mua eshte absurd per vete faktin qe Italija eshte fuqija e peste ne bote, pra eshte marri po te mos bashkepunonim me te por me greqine qe ne saje te ndihmave europjane mbahet.)





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 545
(8/16/01 4:50:46 am)
Reply  Re: Per hir te se vertetes !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Italise,kurre nuk i ka interesuar Shqiperia.Edhe ne Mbledhjen e fshehte te Londres,ministri i jashtem italian deklaroi qe Italise nuk i interesonte ajo "toke barinjsh".Ishte po ai minister,i cili,me te njejten gjuhe fliste per Siçiline,imagjino sa ju interesonte Shqiperia.

Italise,shqiperia i interesonte vetem si ure kalimi per ne Greqi 





*Amanti*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 8
(8/16/01 3:32:37 pm)
Reply  Re: Per " nga jugu"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Aman ore nga jugu aman , po nga e more vesh ti qe paskam komplekse, po e uruara teme "si te ulet ndikimi grek ne shqiperi " ishte dhe jo ai turk e italian.Por neqoftese desheron te dish mendimin tim : Jam kunder cdo lloj ndikimi qe do , te gllaberoj e ckombetarizoj Shqiperine.Dhe une keto karakteristika, i shoh te ndikimi grek.
Ne baze te kushtetutes greke,kisha ortodokse greke eshte pjese e shtetit, dhe gjithe financimi qe i behet asaj , politikes se Janullatosit, perben per mua politiken zyrtare greke.Qe nga vendosja e saj ne vendin tone dhe deri me sot ka qene nder agjenturat me te forta ne vend dhe ka punuar e luftuar per helenizimin e jugut te shqiperise dhe shtrirjen e ekspansionit grek.
Ja cfare thot gazeta Stohos nje nga gazetat extremiste greke:
Vitet qe po vijne jane vitet e helenizimit,i cili perseri do te luaj rolin e tij krijues e historik.Per te luajtur kete rol helenizimit i duhet te fitoj ne rradhe te pare tokat e humbura te cilat aktualisht ndodhen sot jashte kufijve te greqise ne drejtim te veriut ne vijen: lumi shkumbin...............

Ja cfare thot presidenti grek stefanopullos me rastin e krishtlindjeve:
Une shtoj bindjen time se e greqia mirepret shekullin e ri me kujtimet e luftes se pergjakshme per helenizim, per clirimin e te gjihte grekerve skellever....... dhe lindjen e cudise se madhe te diteve tona ate te qenit grek jashte vendit.Sot lulezimi i komuniteteve greke ne bote ,uniteti i kalitur mes nesh ,nen mburojen e kishes greke dhe keshillit boteror te heleneve, eshte nje shprese e madhe kontributi dhe shprese per helenizim .

Ne ditet me te veshtira qe po kalonte shqiperia ne 1997 greqia mbeshteti fuqimisht shkaterimin e shqiperise dhe djegjen e jugut duke mundesuar edhe pushtimin final te shqiperise.

Ja cfare i thot ministri i jashtem grek Pangallos CNN ne 1997 kur ne te njejten kohe aeroplanet grek(ndoshta nga ata F-16 e torollakut) hidhnin trakte ne jug te shqiperise:
Ne rradhe te pare greqia duhet te mbroje komunitetin qe ka ne jug te shqiperise te cilin ne e quajme Vorio-epir( dhe ti e di sa eshte V-E per greket),dhe me pas duhet te mundohemi te marrim pjese ne zgjidhjen e krizes shqiptare.
Nderhyrja e greqise ne punet e brendeshme te shqiperise ka arritur deri ne ate mase sa vete qeveria greke kerkon te bej rishikimin e historise shqiptare ne menyre qe tu servir brezave te ardhshem versionin grek te historise, ndoshta si ajo pjesa qe na serviri torollaku per camet, por genocidi grek kundra cameve nuk filloi ne 43-in ,qe ne 1913 -en tmeret qe ata ben nuk kishin te pare.Duke krijuar banda hajdutesh ,gjoja per tu shkarkuar nga pergjegjesia zyrtare ,te kryesuar nga kriminelet e neveritshem Delijanaqi,Harilago s`lane gje pa bere mbi shqiptaret.Njerezia merrnin arratine nga te mundeshin ose fshiheshin pyjeve per ti shpetuar vrasjeve mizore.Vajtimi i grave ,ulurima e foshnjave ne gji te memave ,tmerr...Po edhe autoritetet zyrtare nuk mbeteshin pa pune : me urdher te kolonelit Ebitis,u vrane mjaft came ne prill te vitit 1913 ........Drama Came (per fajin e tyre,greqisht). 

Ne dhjetor te 1999 u themelua Qeveria e epirit e drejtuar nga princi Alexander ne tekstin e themelimit thuhet: ka ardhur koha te kerkojme ,qe epirit ti jepet mundesia e ushtrimit te vetvendosies,e drejt e cila i perket.Tani qeveria e epirit ka si detyre te siguroj qe te drejtat e epiroteve te mos shtypen nga forcat pushtuese te shqiperise.Qeveria po aplikon per ne UNPO dhe po kerkon njohje nga qeveri te tjera.Kerkohet ndihma juaj per te siguruar te drejtat e epiroteve.Lajmeroni perfaqesuesit e qeverise suaj dhe ju shprehni mbeshtetjen per nje referendum per pavaresine e epirit.

Ne kete pershesh grek hajde gjeje ti kapitalin e pastert grek.
Me the se ke simpati per ministrin grek por, ki kujdes se diplomatet jane si kurvat thone jam e ndershme jam e ndershme pastaj bejne zanatin.
Jam i mendimit se ne kete gjendje cdo shqiptar i ndershem nuk duhet te heshti por duhet te ngrihet ne kembe.
Me nderime, Amanti





*Amanti*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 9
(8/16/01 4:14:25 pm)
Reply  Re:Per torollakun
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Heu torollaku ce mprehi shpaten 
dhe nje here o per situaten .
Kjo eshte shpata qe i rri ke kria
gjith armiqve qe ka greqia.

Heu torollaku e heu tu ngjat jeta
ne ato male e ne ato shkrepa
zanin greqis nalt ja ngrite 
gjith at popull ne drite e qite.

Torollaku, me duket se dole fare nga tema,ajo ishte si ta ulim ,dhe jo si ta rrisim ndikimin grek ne shqiperi.
Do te me falesh per ate vogelsin e atij lokalit ne Vlore por ,kur ma tregoi pronari i tij historine mu droth mishi(ndoshta sepse jam shqiptar)prandaj dhe e solla shqetesimin tim ne forum.Por ty mesa duket ,ne atdheun tjeter ,i mbrojtur me tanke e me aeroplane ,nuk te beka me pershtypje.
Me mirkuptim Amanti 





*Amanti*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 10
(8/16/01 5:19:32 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Jam shume dakord per krijimin e nje organizate "Jugu i Shqiperise".Ajo duhet ti kishte deget e saj ne te gjitha shtetet ku jeton diaspora shqiptare si dhe ne te gjitha qytetet e shqiperise.Duhet te krijohet nje fond per financimin e saj dhe ne qe jetojme jashte shtetit mund te japim ndihmen tone ne kete drejtim.Dhe ajo me kryesorja eshte fryma ,a ka mundesi ne kete fillim shekulli te ngjallet dhe nje here fryma e shenjte shqiptare ? Ajo fryme qe do ta ngrinte dhe nje here larte emrin e shqiptarit. Une them se ka mundesi ,kush beson ne kete ideal ? 





*Torollaku*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 96
(8/16/01 10:55:34 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Amanti faleminderit per kengen e Enverit, por nuk kam ndermend te behem si ai.Ta kthej mbrapsht bashke me gazeten "Stohos" qe lexon.Une nuk lexoj organin zyrtar te organizates neofashiste "Hrisi Avgji" e cila ka si platforme politike rrahjen e emigranteve shqiptare, zezake, pakistaneze, por edhe studenteve anarkiste dhe te majte greke.Me akuzon se po rris ndikimin grek? Po ti je ai qe i financon neofashistet greke duke u blere gazeten dhe duke cituar ata ne kete forum , jo une.Ndofta po e bej . pa dashje me menyren time te arsyetimit, por plehrat qe nuk i blejne as vete greket ,une nuk i blej.
Ndodhesha ne Greqi deri ne 2001 dhe isha i azhornuar me shtypin grek, por asnje gazete serioze greke("stohos"-in jua kam lene juve ta shfletoni) nuk ka shkruar kurre per "qeveri te Epirit" me kryetar princin Aleksander??!! Si duket miqte tuaj neofashiste ju kane genjyer.Keshtu e paten dhe ne '97 ata kur ne faqe te pare me germa kapitale shkruanin:"Gjirokastra,Saranda dhe Tepelena ngriten flamurin grek dhe shpallen autonomine" "30 mije vullnetare nga Greqia do te shkojne ne V.Epir per mbrojten e autonomise"(faqen e pare te gazetes e lexova ne qioshk , duke blere cigare, nuk bleva komplet gazeten!)Per cudine time asnje kanal grek qe mbulonte ngjarjet ne Jug(ata ishin te vetmit) nuk jepte te tilla lajme.As CNN nuk kishte dicka te tille.Lajme te tilla gjendeshin vetem ne kokat e semura te plehraxhinjve te "Stohos".I tille eshte dhe lajmi per "qeverine e Epirit", o amanti.Apo thua te jete i vertete si lajm dhe princi Aleksander te jem une, i maskuar si "Torrollaku" per tua marre shqiptareve kalane nga brenda.Conspiracy theory!
Kushtetuten greke ose lexoje me vemendje ose meso me mire greqisht dhe paraqiti "faktet" e tua.Me kushtetute kisha ortodokse eshte kisha dominuese, d.m.th. kisha e shumices dhe eshte e ndare nga shteti(Shteti grek aprovon lirine fetare me kushtetute).Shteti paguan rrogat e prifterinjve( si nepunes shteterore qe quhen ashtu sic paguan dhe rrogat e hoxheve dhe te myftinjve te minoritetit turk ne Greqi).Kisha greke si institut eshte i ndare nga shteti dhe ka pasurite e saja.
Pangallos, si arvanitas qe eshte, beri nje deklarate me ton shume te ulet.Ku ka gje me elementare qe shteti meme, kur minoriteti i tij ne nje shtet tjeter te kercenohet nga banda hajdutesh dhe shteti ku ndodhet minoriteti nuk ekziston me, te beje deklarata per mbrojtjen e tij.Turqia aneksoi gjysmen e Qipros kur iu kercenua minoriteti turk atje ne 1974.Apo Greqia duhet ti linte dhe ata minoritare qe kishin ngelur ne Shqiperi ne dore te krimineleve, ashtu sic la Fatos Nanoja kosovaret ne duart e serbeve te Milloshevicit?
Meqe varianti im i genocidit te cameve te duket si variant grek(une kam shkruar qe Enveri i trajtoi ata ashtu si greket, mos me keq se greket), te ftoj te gjesh nje cam ne Shqiperi (ne se do ti gjesh atje ku i ka degdisur merhumi) dhe ti pyesesh se si i trajtoi atdheun meme dhe pse i deboi greku.
Sa per 1913 te cilen ma permend, harron te na permendesh faktorin kryesor, qe camet nuk u bashkuan me greket kunder turqve, te cilet ishin pushtuesit 500 vjecare, por luftuan per te mbrojtur Turqine(e cila i perdori si mish per top camet dhe i braktisi ne momentin e fundit ashtu sic ka bere cdo here me Shqiperine).Ne se luften do ta fitonte Turqia(eshte fjala per luften e II ballkanike) a nuk do benin camet te njejten gje , qe bene greket me ta? 





*Torollaku*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 97
(8/16/01 11:08:17 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 He Amanti se harrova! Ne kete atdheun qe jam une ketu , jo vetem mua po asnje njeriu nuk i ben pershtypje se c'emrash ka lokali ku pi kafe.Dhe eshte me te vertete i mbrojtur me tanke dhe aeroplane(disa ia ka dhene borxh apo me qira Greqise).Dhe se si shqiptar i vetem qe je(aludon se une nuk jam), mund te me thuash se ne cilin lokal e pije kafene ne Tirane apo ne Athine kur aeroplanet e ketij shteti ku jam une benin ate qe ti nuk e bere: Clironin Kosoven nga serbet! 





*Amanti*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 11
(8/17/01 3:40:02 am)
Reply  Re: Per torollakun
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Torollaku , mos nuk e ke kuptuar valle shkrimin tim? Nuk me besohet. 
Te citova qarqe te ndryshme ne greqi per te treguar se jane ne sintoni me njera tjetren .

Pse te citova Stohosin nuk do te thot se e lexoj ate.

Fjalen e presidentit te republikes me rastin e krishtlendjeve mund ta degjoje ne televizor . Ka shume mundesi qe ta kete publikuar dhe Stohosi pasi pozicionet e tyre ishin shume te peraferta ne ate pike ,"helenizimi".

CNN mund ta gjesh ne cdo gjuhe te botes. Shfleto ne arkiva dhe mund ta gjesh daton 8 Mars 1997.

Sa per qeverine e epirit mund ta gjesh ne faqen (www.geocities.com/epirus in exile)humori jot kesaj rradhe se mos je ti Alexandri la per te desheruar.

Greqia cliroj kosoven !!! 
Ky nuk eshte me humor por ky eshte torollakllsi.No coment
Por me sa duket njeriut te qyteteruar mjafton ti kruake ate pluhur te holle te qyteterimit dhe dilka natyra e tij primitive.

Me mirkuptim Amanti 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 253
(8/17/01 4:13:21 am)
Reply  koha
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pse merreni me diskutime personale qe nuk na cojne perpara?





*Xhamlliku*
Deputet
Posts: 136
(8/18/01 3:04:18 pm)
Reply  "flamuri"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 A e dini c'eshte ky flamur? flamuri i "epirit te veriut" 




*Torollaku*
Deputet
Posts: 106
(8/19/01 1:53:32 am)
Reply  Re: Mbi ndikimin grek
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk e dija se te shprehesh duke pasur si baze paanesine dhe duke citur fakte historike, te cilat na pelqejne apo jo ato jane qenka qendrim progrek!
Amanti, i nderuar zoteri, nuk kam thene kurre qe Greqia cliroi Kosoven(lexo me mire pikepamjet e te tjereve).Ne se nuk e kupton qarte shqipen time, ShBA i ka dhene hua dhe me qira aeroplane Greqise.Ketu ndodhem une tani!
Xhamlliku,Nuk eshte e nevojshme per kaq hollesira.Ata qe jane te interesuar per kete flamur qe na fut ne kete faqe e kane te varur ne shtepine e tyre , nuk presin nga ty qe tia u tregosh se cili eshte!!!!!!!!!!Ndofta pa dashje po ben te kunderten e asaj qe po diskutojme ketu.

Anton1as, kerkoj ndjese per ndryshimin e temes qe solle ne forum( nga argumentime per ndikimin grek ne mosmarrveshje personale).
Gjithashtu desha te them se mohimi ose injorimi i rruges se ndjekur deri tani nga te gjitha qeverite shqiptare( te majta apo te djathta kjo nuk ka rendesi) na ka sjelle ne ate atdhe qe ne njohim sot(28 mije km katrore dhe nje atdhe te cunguar nga veriu ne jug, nga lindja ne perendim).Une nuk do te filloj qe nga 1900-ta por nga 1990 te cilen te gjithe e kemi jetuar dhe i njohim nga pervoja personale faktet historike:
1) Mosdenimi i atyre shqiptareve qe persekutuan camet mbasi ata erdhen ne Shqiperi, nuk ben gje tjeter vecse ne heshtje te aprovoje ato qe bene greket ndaj tyre.Mosdenimi i tyre te cilet me qellim ose jo, kane bere lojen e grekut per mua do te thote te rritesh ndikimin e grekut.(mendim personal)
2)Nga ana ushtarake.Mbas 1997 qeveria shqiptare e Fatos Nanos ne bashkepunim me Nato-n(!), u dhane grekeve ne dore riorganizimin e ushtrise shqiptare.Ky riorganizim ne se Greqia do te kishte nje qendrim aleat perkundrejt interesave shqiptare nuk do te krijonte asnje dyshim dhe do te ishte i drejte.Por interesat greke ne Ballkan jane krejtesisht te kunderta me ato te Shqiperise.Atehere me cfare kriteresh u lejua ky riorganizim nga greket?
3)Bashkebiseduesit e mi thane se greket kane marre monopolin e sherbimeve telefonike ne Shqiperi.Kur Shqiperia nuk eshte e zonja per te organizuar vete keto sherbime dihet qe Evropa "bahcen" shqiptare ia ka lene ne dore shtetit grek.Shqetesimi im nuk qendron se kush do vjelin fitimet(ajo dihet ata qe kane investuar), qendron se deri dhe bisedat telefonike te qeverise apo te SHIK-ut do te jene ne dore te grekut.
4)Shqiperia(nenkupto qeveria socialiste) i ka dhene turqve per te rindertuar bazen detare te Pashalimanit(Vlore), pa marre asnje lloj garancie nga Turqia se kjo baze ne rast konflikti greko -turk NUK do te perdorej kunder Greqise.Keshtu greket ate qe nuk moren me hir( nuk donin ne asnje menyre qe te kishin nje baze te turqve mbrapa shpines se tyre) e moren me pahir(perdoren sherbimet sekrete, te ashtuquajturin EYP, Zan Caushin dhe kriminelet e tjere) Ne rast konlikti greko -turk, Turqia si shtet aleat i Greqise, jane te dyja forca te NATO-s , dihet qe do gjeje nje zgjidhje me Greqine dhe si zakonisht te na lere ne dore te grekut, sic ka bere gjithmone, eshte fakt historik.Perdorimi i Pashalimanit na implikon dhe NE.Ne cfare zgjidhje do te gjejme , kur akoma nuk kemi zgjidhur ceshtjen e sulmit te 1940 dhe heqjen e ligjit te luftes(atehere ishim protektorat i Italise dhe gjetem nje justifikim, po tani qe jemi nje shtet "sovran"?)
5)Akuzave te qarqeve shoviniste greke se "kosovaret jane te vajtur ne Kosove pas sllaveve(!) dhe asnje lidhje nuk kane me iliret", deri tani asnje organ zyrtar shqiptar nuk iu eshte pergjigjur me fakte historike.SHIK-u merret me eleminimin dhe diskretitimin e kundershtareve politike dhe jo me ate qe duhet te merret: gjetjen qofte dhe me pagese te gazetareve te cilet te mbrojne ose te shkruajne per interesat tona ne shtypin grek.Bile ka dhe gazetare te ndershem greke,( te cilet mund ta benin pa para fare) ne kohen kur e gjithe Greqia demostronte kunder NATO-s, paten kurajo te shkruanin se" Milloshevici ishte nje kriminel dhe perkrahja e Greqise ndaj ketij krimineli, ul autoritetin e popullit grek". Pikerisht keto raste ngelen te pashfrytezueshme dhe ndikimi grek kesaj rradhe iu be emigranteve shqiptare te cilet nuk kishin burime te tjera informacioni, pervec se ato greke.(politika e kontrollit te shtypit te huaj nga sherbimet sekrete zbatohet me sukses nga CIA, Mosad-i dhe MI6(anglezet)- pse jo dhe ne?????????!!!!!!!!)

Arsyet e mesiperme mua me duken me teper serioze sesa banalizimi i diskutimit me emra kafenesh dhe me lloje muzikash qe degjojne shqiptaret.
Bojkotimi i mallrave greke(folem per zarzavatet greke) kur behet nga 800 veta qe jemi ne Forum, nuk ka asnje vlere.Ne se duhet te behet nje bojkotim i tille ai duhet te jete panshqiptar dhe me nje arsye, jo keshtu kot se keshtu na u shkrep neve nje dite.Duhet dhe nje arsye e forte dhe flagrante.Personalisht nuk e mbeshtes kete bojkotim per arsyet e meposhtme:
a)ne se kujtohemi "befasisht" te bejme nje bojkotim te mallrave greke, keshtu "befasisht' dhe greket do kujtohen qe kane disa qindra mijera emigrante klandestine ne Greqi, per tu bere fshesen e zakonshme.
b)Ne sektorin bujqesor grek 90% e punonjesve jane...shqiptare.Ata duhet te ngelen pa pune?
c)Greket pasi tu kthehen mallrat do marrin demshperblimin e zakonshem nga Bashkimi Evropian, keshtu qe ferre nuk do tu hyje ne kembe.
Propozimi im nuk eshte bojkotimi , por...DISKRETITIMI i mallrave greke, si te prishura, pa standarte, me cilesi te dobet etj.Ka vlere me te madhe dhe jehona e ketij diskretitimi nuk perfshin vetem konsumatoret shqiptare, por edhe ata evropiane!!!
Me mirekuptim Torollaku. 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 272
(8/20/01 4:27:05 pm)
Reply  Re: Re: Mbi ndikimin grek
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Toro"
te lutem lexo ato qe kam shruar me lart dhe ate intervisten e ish-ministrit Preci.


Per te gjitha ato qe shkruan ke te drejte por e keqja eshte qe ato qe ngre duhet te zgjidhen ne menyre institucionale gje qe nuk e kemi ne ne dore.

Prandaj une e shtroj pyetjen cfare mund te bejne qytetaret pa pushtet kunder ketij ndikimi?

A nuk te ishte me mire qe fshataret shqiptare te punonin tokat e tyre e jo te grekut?

A nuk ka mundsi qe me mini-projekte te ndihmohen ata fshatare qe deshirojne kete dhe familjet tona te shkojne e te blejne te ta e jo te tregtaret me prodhime greke?

Ato emrat e lokaleve kane rendesi te madhe sepse nga ulja e ndikimit fillon tek pavaresija ekonomike e shtreses se ulet te popullsise.

Pra le te diskutojme dhe per gjerat e vogla konkrete se nuk eshte pa gje.
Te bejme cfare mundemi eshte me mire se te diskutojme se cfare mund te bejme.


Shnet Anton!




*shigjeta*
Deputet
Posts: 113
(8/20/01 4:49:11 pm)
Reply  Re: Re: Mbi ndikimin grek
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ka rendesi se nga gjerat e vogla formohet nje ndikim i tere. Sot lufta behet me invazime kulturash dhe jo me force armesh. Me sa di une Franca ka nxjerr nje rregull qe ndalon vendosjen emrave te huaj ne lokale 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 276
(8/20/01 4:55:31 pm)
Reply  Re: Re: Mbi ndikimin grek
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ke te drejte.

Shnet Anton!



*Torollaku*
Deputet
Posts: 110
(8/20/01 11:38:43 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Anton1as.Gjerat e vogla qe permend, jane pjese e nje skenari te studiuar me kujdes dhe qe ofrohen me takt.Eshte vija nga "lart".Kur peshkut i qelbet koka( nenkupto qeveria), bishti nuk ka se cfare te beje(nenkupto populli, turma, masa).
Si popull pagan qe jemi , pa ndonje fe tonen qe te na bashkoje, jepemi me pasion pas cdo gjeje te re (qe ka interes financiar) qe na ofrihet ashtu si "pa dashje", e teprojme, pastaj e hedhim poshte, bile dhe e shajme.Duke pasur njekohesisht dhe popullin te percare ne tre kulte fetare, fuqite e medha por edhe fqinjet, secila per interesin e tyre jane perpjekur te terheqin secilin kult nga ana e tyre, duke e ndersyer ndaj kulteve te tjere.P.sh. Turqia ndersente myslimanet kunder ortodokseve dhe grekeve.Greqia vinte ortodokset kunder myslimaneve.
Ndikimi i "kultures" greke( per mua nuk eshte kulture) sot eshte direktive nga "lart".Asgje nuk eshte e rastesishme.Eshte nje politike sistematike e diktuar me gjakftohtesi nga qeveria.Une , ti apo te tjeret si individe nuk mund te bejme dicka konkrete dhe thelbesore qe ta luftojme.Bojkotimi i kafenese me emer grek ne Vlore, duhet te behet nga i gjithe populli vlonjat, jo nga 2-3 individe te vecuar, nese duam qe te kemi rezultat.
Termi banal i kesaj politike se qeverise(per ndikimin grek) eshte :"moda".
Te te kujtoj se 45-50 vjet me pare ishin ne "mode" me direktiva nga "lart"...ruset.Muzika ruse, shkrimtaret ruse, fizikanet ruse,"ushtria e lavdishme sovjetike", menyra e te veshurit si ne BS.Menyra e qeverisjes ishte ruse.Madje dhe lokale me emra ruse(te kujtohet BAR "Vollga" ne Tirane).Studentet shqiptare qe vinin nga Moska ose te rusizuar ose te martuar me ruse.Sa vazhdoi kjo "mode" ruse? 15-20 vjet, aq sa lejohej nga direktivat qe vinin nga "lart".Mos kujto se ka ndonje ndryshim, atehere ishim diktature dhe sot jemi "demokraci".Ndryshon vetem menyra se si te ofrohet(imponohet).Ruset, dje,iu imponuan me force shqiptareve,greket, sot, me para.Politika eshte e njejte.Tek dikush do te kacavirremi se vete nuk ecim dot me kembet tona, duam "paterica".Ai dikushi sot eshte greku.Do te vazhdoje te jete derisa te dale ndonje "paterice" tjeter, ku te kacavirremi.
Nuk dua te jem pesimist, por historia ka vertetuar kete qe po them .Te thirrurat e nje individi kunder kesaj gjendjeje, mbulohen nga oshetima e turmes,mases.Nga ajo mase e cila manipulohet kollaj, nga "lart".
Me respekt Toro.
P.S. Rrezimi i qeverise eshte me efikas, se sa te bindesh te gjithe popullin se nuk duhet te ndikohet nga greku.
Kur ne te gjitha kanalet ne televizor transmetohet e njejta reklame, ke dy zgjidhje:Ose rri prit sa te mbaroje dhe te filloje filmi(nenkupto zgjedhjet), ose mbyll televizorin(hidh qeverine).Reklamen do s'do je i detyruar ta shikosh, ate te ofrojne apo te imponojne. 





*Amanti*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 13
(8/21/01 4:55:52 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje sqarim te vogel, qe te mos gezohen disa. Nuk ka ne Vlore lokal me emer grek, te pakten une nuk di.
Shqetesimi i pronarit ishte i tille: Greku i kerkoi ti ndryshonte emrin lokalit ne omonia .Nga bashkia ( ku dihet se ka depertuar elementi grekofil ,i ardhur ne vlore) i vjen nje projekt
i shtrenjte per lokalin qe atij i duhet ta zbatoj. Greku i thote ndryshoi emrin te te ndihmoj . Pronari deri tani nuk ka pranuar ,por sa do duroi , me lokalion mban shtepine.
Skenari me duket i njejte me politiken greke ne rang kombetar, kur i ngrinte ndihmat e BE per te diktuar politiken helenizuese ne shqiperi. Kesaj rradhe vampiri grek merret dhe me vogelsira.
Elementi grekofil qe merr pensione ,bursa nga athina , perpunohet ,fanatizohet atje dhe vihet ne sherbim te plot te padronit.
Akutshmeria e formimit te nje organizate qe do ti jepte pergjigjen e merituar edhe ketij elementi ka arritur piken e vlimit. 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 278
(8/21/01 8:30:12 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Dhe kete e kam degjuar qe greqija i paguan pensione njerezve ne jug.

E keqja jone eshte qe nuk kemi lidhje me njerez qe jetojne ne Shqiperi e keshtu qe nuk kemi shume informacion prandaj do ti lutesha te gjitheve ,por ne vecanti atyre qe kane te aferm ne jug qe te pyesin se mos marrim ndonje informacion me te gjere per ndikimin grek.


Shnet Anton! 





*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 279
(8/21/01 8:31:10 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ore pse te mos ta ndihmojme ne ate pronarin?

Shnet Anton! 




*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 554
(8/21/01 11:49:00 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une di qe tokat e familjes time ne jug,me ligjin e dhenies ne perdorim te Nanos ne 1991 dhe miratimit te Berishes ne 1992,u jane dhene grekeve te cilet pretendojne ti kene te vetat.Fshataret greke rrojne si pashallare atje nderkohe qe,im ate paguhet me rreth 60.000lek te vjetra pension.

A nuk eshte per te vene kujen?? 





*shigjeta*
Moderator
Posts: 118
(8/21/01 4:46:53 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eshte plotsisht e vertet qe ka persona ne Shqiperi qe marrin pension nga greqia.Mbi cfare baze e japin nuk e di por me siguri e kane gjetur nje arsye.

----------


## Dita

Vazhdim



*nga jugu*
Deputet
Posts: 152
(8/21/01 6:50:03 pm)
Reply  Konkretisht !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Para se te hedh idene time se si mund te bejme dicka konkretisht per te ulur ndikimin grek , nje pjese shume e madhe e te cilit ushtrohet tek emigrantet shqiptare qe gjenden ne Greqi, do thoshja se po, vertet qeveria greke jep nje pension per persona qe ne baze te "standarteve" greke, jane bashkatdhatare, dmth me prejardhje greke. Arsye te pastra interesi kane bere qe edhe shume shqiptare te bejne c'eshte e mundur te futen ne kete kategori. Kjo do na dale perpara pas disa vitesh, kur te degjojme raporte zyrtare ne lidhje me numrin e qytetareve shqiptare me origjine greke...
Nejse, qe te kthehem tek titulli i replikes, nqs doni me te vertete te ndihmoni ne kete drejtim, ka dicka qe mund te behet, mjafton te heqim dore nga fjalet e medha e nga dyshime tipike shqiptare: ne Greqi ekziston nje forum emigrantesh shqiptare qe qe perbehet nga te gjitha grupmoshat e profesionet e deri ne studente. Kur, fillimisht zbulova Albasoul, ju drejtova te gjitheve nje thirrje per ndihme. Forumi ne fjale quhet "Forumi i Emigranteve Shqiptare". Eshte nje organizate e pavarur qe qellim te vetem ka ndihmen e mbrojtjen e dinjitetit shqiptar qe shkelet cdo dite, sqarimin e ligjshmerise greke te legalizimit, ndihme ligjore ( bashkpunim me juriste te ndershem qe ofrohen shume here vullnetarisht), etj, etj. Kushdo qe deshiron hollesira ne lidhje me Forumin, jam gati ta sqaroj duke ju njohur me statutin e organizates, qe eshte e vetmja e legalizuar nga Ministria perkatese greke. Gjendja financiare e forumit eshte me se e keqe, pa zyre, telefon, pa te ardhura, etj. Te vetmet te ardhura jane kuotat e anetaresise. Gjendja politike ne Greqi, frika e shqiptareve ndaj pjesmarrjes ne org. se mos largohen nga policia, si dhe indiferentizmi e ndergjegja e kultura e ulet e organizimit, bejne qe forumi ne fjale te detyrohet te gjeje strehe ne ne zyrat e nje organizate greke qe quhet "Rrjeti i mbeshtetjes se emigranteve" (ne perkthim te lire) ku bejne pjese pothuajse te gjitha forumet e emigranteve nga gjithe bota qe aktivizohen ne Greqi. Shume here i jemi drejtuar ambasades shqiptare e qeverive (kemi edhe ministri emigracioni (!), apo jo ?); pervec fjaleve te bukura, asgje. Dhe kemi si rezultat paradoksin qe te gjenden te pakten 500 mije emigrante shqiptare e njekohesisht, organizata e vetme e krijuar per te mbrojtur intersat e tyre, e njohur ligjerisht, te mos kete te ardhura te mjaftueshme te paguaje nje telefon apo nje qera zyre...!!! Ideja eshte se, kush deshiron te beje dicka konkrete, mund t'i jap info te nevojshme e mund te gjendet nje rruge per mbeshtejte finaciare vullnetare, si shqiptari shqiptarit ne diten e hallit. Kuota e aneteresise aty eshte 1000 gdr, dmth, rreth $3 ne muaj. Kam idene se kujtdo mund t'i "teperoje" kjo shume qesharake, per standartin amer., me se jetike per forumin ne fjale ! Do t'ju propozoja, qe pasi te njiheshit me statutin, permbajtjen, qellimet, etj, te beheshit antare virtuale te tij, e te ndihmonit, qe kur duam te bejme nje mbledhje te hapur, psh, te kemi mundesi te nxjerrim nje afishe, e jo te vemi goje me goje me shqiptaret e sheshit "Omonia" qe sa degjojne forum, kthejne krahet, apo neper stacione treni, parqe, rruge etj, ku midis te tjerash duhet te ruhesh edhe nga policia...
Nqs e shikoni si me vlere kete propozim, jam gati te botoj statutin e t'ju ve ne kontakt me Forumin. Do ishte me te vertete nje gjest shpirmadhesie e nje ndihme e konsiderueshme per organizimin e emigracinit qe kur te kuptoje madhsine e forcen, ndoshta nuk do kete me nevoje per "lemosha" si kjo !
Gjithe te mirat ! P.S. Mos kerkoni shpjegime e shkaqe se pse qeverite shqiptare nuk ndihmojne. Arsyet jane me se te dukshme... 





*Amanti*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 14
(8/22/01 3:37:25 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Me pelqen kjo ide dhe jam gati ta mbeshtes ate. Do te me pelqente te dija dicka me teper per statutin e forumit . 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 280
(8/22/01 3:59:47 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Jam shume dakort qe te behem anetar.

me nis cfare duhet ne adresen:

anton1as@yahoo.de

Shnet Anton! 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 287
(8/22/01 6:27:41 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sa per tokat e dhena grekerve eshte me te vertete tragjike.

Por faktet jane ato qe jane, bile tani per tani mendoj se nuk ka rruge tjeter pervec se riblerja e tyre.


"tirana" ne rast se vendos ta besh kete megjithese eshte e papranueshme , por i ulet ndikimi grekerve me thuaj se do te ndihmoj me sa kam mundesi.

Shnet Anton!

PS ky do te ishte projekt interesant:
Krijimi i nje fondi per tia ble tokat grekerve.
Por per kete duet te dime sesa ha jane ne dore te tyre, prandaj kush ka ndonje informacion te le shkruaje.




*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 557
(8/22/01 10:30:11 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eshte budallallek te blesh dy here pronen tende Anton. Si njeri i afarit, nuk do te me linte principi ta beja.

Pastaj,pronari i ligjshem sipas letrave jam une,vetem qe ne perdorim e kane ata.Tapite e pronesise dhe emrin ne kataster i kam une.Pra,ne rast se do te ribleja tokat e mija,do t'ia bleja vetevehtes.Do te isha si shitesi,ashtu dhe bleresi.

Greket qe i kane ne perdorim,nuk u lejohet te shesin pasi nuk jane pronare por perdorues. 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 289
(8/22/01 2:06:26 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 OK po pse nuk mund tia marrish kur je pronar?

Shnet Anton!





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 558
(8/23/01 3:00:19 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ta shpjegoj une:

Ne 1991,greku Nano,vuri ne fuqi ligjin per dhenien ne perdorim te tokes fshatareve.Berisha,duke mos kuptuar rendesine e prones ne nje sistem demokratik kapitalist,e la ne fuqi kete ligj.Pastaj,me vone filloi te na jepte alternativa te ndryshme ne pronareve,te cilat ishin nje tallje me ne.Nderkohe,ngrihet Komisioni i kthimit te pronave,prane te cilit ne kemi depozituar kerkesen per kthim bashke me tapite perkatese qe ne vitin 1995.Nuk kemi marre akoma pergjigje.Me hypjen ne pushtet te komunisteve,ky shqyrtim eshte pezulluar.

Alternativa e pare qe kompensimi i pronareve shqiptare me letrat me vlere famekeqe,te cilat u refuzuan.

Me vone,Berisha na paraqiti alternativen e dyte:dhenien e 1HA per familje.Nje tallje e paturpshme,e cila,dhe kjo u kontestua nga pronaret.

Ne 1996,Berisha nxjerr vendimin per rikthimin nderkohe te kullotave,ndersa toka bujqesore mbeti akoma nen shqyrtim.

Me ardhjen e komunisteve filogreke e antishqiptare,shqyrtimi eshte pezulluar.

Ndersa pronat ne qytet i kemi marre,por me nje mije probleme dhe shpenzime. 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 291
(8/23/01 5:05:06 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Prandaj kur ta takoj nje here Berishen do ti them dy fjale.

Ne kemi nje toke ne bllok ne durres e megjithese jeni pronare nuk na lejojne as me e pa.

Kur shkojne keto komunistat akoma per pushime atje megjithese kane fitu miliona dollare me vjen me vjelle.

Shnet Anton!





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 564
(8/24/01 3:28:04 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Berisha,gjate udheheqjes se tij,ashtu si dhe te gjithe bashkepunetoret e tij,i perkisnin nje shterese e cila ka qene e zhveshur nga prona.Si pasoje,nuk i dhane rendesine asaj.Ne rast se Berisha do te kish zgjidhur qe atehere problemin e prones,do te kish eleminuar elementet marksiste qe e rrethonin dhe kontribuan ne renien e tij,sot nuk do te kishim rene ne batakun e Ilir Metes,Nanos e sorollopit te tyre.

Problemi i prones eshte me kardinali ne Shqiperi.Jo vetem se une jam pronar tokash.Por,me kete dhunim prone ne shqiperi,toka shqiptare do te jete gjithmone mobilis dhe e pavlere.Nocioni i prones,i kapitalit,eshte humbur dhe kjo eshte per te ardhur keq.Fshataret shqiptare,Enveri i çmesoi te punojne e i mesoi te vjedhin. 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 293
(8/24/01 4:38:13 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kemi dale prape nga tema, por problemi i prones eshte i nje rendesije te vecante.


Une jam ne pritje te informacioneve permbi ate shoqaten e shqiptareve ne greqi.

Por dhe permbi ate pronarin ne Vlore se ndoshta mund ta ndihmojne ne prapara se te pranoje ndihmen greke.

Shnet Anton! 





*shigjeta*
Moderatore
Posts: 126
(8/25/01 5:10:49 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Forumi i krijuar ne Greqi me duket nje inisiative shume e mire. Edhe une jam ne pritje te nje informacioni me te plote per organizaten dhe se ku mund te drejtohemi per te ndihmuar. 





*Illiristika*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 65
(8/25/01 9:05:52 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 per forumin e emigranteve shqiptare ne greqi, jam i interesuar
por, separi duhet te publikohet statuti e programi i saj ketu, te shohim se cila eshte fillesa e ndihmave, kend po ndihmojme
kush jane ata organizatoret etj...nuk e dij cfare roli ka ajo nen tutelen greke atje...duhet ta shkepusim si te pavarur, sepse eshte ne interes kombetar tonin...ai qe ka informacion, e qe u paraqit ketu, le te shpejtoje...

per ato tokat e 'tiranes' ne jug, toka i takon atij qe e punon, nese pronari flene...nuk e dij cilet njerez te vet ka tirana atje!

ndikimi grek eshte ne fuqi jovetem ne jug te shqiperise, por edhe ne diaspore...ne fl shqiptareve iu ka mundesuar greku te punesohen ne fabrika greke, iu kane dhene shtepi me pagesa mujore (te blera), iu kane dhene ndikim feje, ceremonite familjare te martesave, kurorezimet, funeralet, pershendetjet e fundit te te vdekurve shqiptare, (fe greke, pune greke, sigurim i ekzistences nga greku, shqiptari pagezohet si grek me emer, vdes si grek pa asnje fjale shqipe ne funeral etj. (une jam deshmitare i shume rasteve te tilla ne Florida e kudo ku shqiptaret iu hyjne prapa grekeve si rriqnat) punetoret shqiptare ne restorantetgreke flasin greqisht...( a nuk behesh keshtu nje vegel greke, jovetem, me ndikim grek?) ky eshte tmerr...ja si jane shqiptaret me qafe nen tehun grek kudo, ata qe jane te tille...edhe nuk kane dert aspak pse grekizohen edhe ne diaspore...!

Me kane çuditur disa shqiptare,qe gezohen se iu ndihmon greku
me pune, me shtepi, me fe, me identitet, me emertim, me fejese, me martese, edhe thote se gezohet kur ia fejon motren greku...mohon shkencen shqiptare, kur nxierr ne shesh historine e vertete (si ai derri grek me pseudonomin tr2)??? Atehere çka pret prej ketyreve...?

greket bejne çmos qe shqiptaret e jugut te jene te mvarur prej tyre, vegla te tyre, ta zgjerojne rrjetin omonia deri ne shkumbin e kudo ne diaspore...çuditem pse disa shqiptare, si iu futen pas si rriqnat ne prapanice atyreve qe jane ne radhe...
per interesa personale e familjare...çka te duhet ekzistenca nga greku? Ata skllevere te grekeve, kur lexojne keto fjale edhe qeshen dhe nuk iu hane palla, pse kane humbur identitetin persona, kombetar, fetar, gjuhen, kulturen arberore...!!!

Per 30 mije grek ne shqiperi hapen edhe universitete greke eper 500 mije emigrante shqiptare ne greqi, e per mbi 3 milion çame arberore, nuk iu lejohet as te flasin shqip!!! E shihni sa larg çeshtjes jemi? Te ka hyre greku si akrepi vdekjeprues ne gjak! Te ka hyre ne politike, ne udheheqje, ne pushtet, ne gjuhe, ne histori, ne kombetarizem...Ndoshta dikujt i duken keto shprehje si shume pesimiste, por realiteti eshte ky!

p.s. nuk e kuptoj pse nuk e paraqitni realitetin edhe me pseudonome!!! A duhet bere diçka konkrete? Kjo theme duhet te ngjallet me te gjitha fuqite kombetare!  





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 301
(8/26/01 1:03:58 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "per ato tokat e 'tiranes' ne jug, toka i takon atij qe e punon, nese pronari flene...nuk e dij cilet njerez te vet ka tirana atje"

Nuk deshiroj te dal prape nga tema por koncepti per pronen e shprehur ne ate fjali eshte shume i cekte.

Nje nga shkaqet e forcimit te ndikimit grek dhe te mos zhvillimit te REpublikes se Shqiperise eshte pikerisht mos respektimi i pronesise.
Per fat te keq nuk e kam me nje statistike te botuar permbi tokat djerre dhe te dhena me qira ne RSH ,por ne kujtese kam nje shifer shume te madhe. Dhe eshte realitet i njohur ai qe shume toka mbetet djerre e fshataret kane ikur ne Greqi.

Keshtu reforma agrare e 1992 nuk solli asnje te mire perkundrazi.

Por faktet jane ato qe jane prandaj duhet te mendojme se cfare mund te bejme ne keto kushte.


Nje ide do te mund te ishte krijimi i nje fondi dhe nje organizate qe ne bashkepunim me pronaret e fshataret do te ndihmonte ne ngritjen e fermava te vogla per prodhime bujqesore.
Per mendimin tim lufta kryesore duhet te jete ajo ekonomike.

Ndersa ai fakti qe shqiptaret dhe ne diaspore bien nen ndikimin grek me ben te trishtuar.

Shnet Anton!





*Illiristika*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 71
(8/26/01 10:37:00 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "prandaj ku ta takoj njehere Berishen do ti (t'ia) them dy fjale"

vertet kjo fjali me duket qesharake, sikur heqesh se ke aq iminitet ne Republiken Shqiperise...:-), po edhe sikur te ia thojshe ato "dy fjale" cfare do te bejshe, kur Berisha eshte ne opozite...? 

Prona i takon atij qe e punon dhe kjo fjali eshte ne Te Drejten Nderkombetare, qe percaktohet me nje periudhe kohore...Problemi nuk eshte vetem te thohen dy fjale goje, por te veprohet konkretisht! Perderisa nuk eshte konstituimi i shtetit juridik, mungesa e anetareve familjare ne tokat e trasheguara perkatese, shkakton problematike pronesoro-juridike! Prona kerkon pronarin dhe prona pa pronar te vertete, mbetet ne dispozicion te atij qe e shfrytezon (ose te shtetit), derisa te formohet nje 'jura in realiena' ose te mbetet nje 'servitute'...(per ate thash, ka dikend 'tirana' atje)? E sikur te ishte i formuar shteti juridik shqiptar, pronari i vertete, mund ta shfrytezoje sipas te drejtes se pronesise private (por qe ia percakton statusi personal te cilin e mbane ne shtetin ku jeton sot)...!

Komplekset e tokave ne Jug te Shqiperise, per tu standardizuar
juridikisht sot eshte e pamundur, per ate duhet nje veprim konkret, tue pase per baze dokumentimin e te drejte se trashigimise pronesore...

ps. pra anton1as, mos te dalim me teper jashte theme! 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 305
(8/26/01 1:54:32 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk e di ku ke studiuar ti drejtesi ,por me sa di une toka si cdo forme e prones private trashegohet e pronesija nuk ka lidhje hic me ate qe e punon.
"tirana" e ka shpjeguar se i posedon te gjitha dokumentet e pronesise.

Sa per ate thenien per Berishen ishte vetem ironike sepse nuk kam nder mend ti shpjegoj Berishes se cfare gabimesh ka bere dhe nuk kam asnje ambicje per tu marre me politike.

Shnet Anton! 





*Illiristika*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 80
(8/26/01 8:29:16 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 si dukesh ne shprehje "ti" anton nuk ke studjuar asgje!

une kreva dy fakultete paralel ne Universitetin e prishtines (drejtesi dhe albanologji)(1980), mbase me pyete me ti!

Per pronen private, nuk e dij sa e kuptove 'tiranen', kur spjegoi
kohen e berishes e te nanos...
Dokumentacionin per pronesine juridike e percakton juridiksioni shteteror, ne te cilin gjindet prona!

Pergjigju separi pyetjeve e tevona vazhdo me tjerat...dhe mos dil me jashte theme!

post skriptis: nuk kemi nevoje per 'thenie ironike tuajat' kur dikush ka hallet e veta serioze, qe jane shume sikur 'tirana'...
kujdes! Thema: si mund te ulet ndikimi grek, e jo si mund te ulet njeritjetri, antoni! 





*ReEdD* 
Deputet
Posts: 208
(8/27/01 1:48:19 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Illiristika, problemi i pronave ne Shqiperi ka qene disi i nderlikuar. Ne njeren ane kane qene pronaret e para 46 te cilet dispononin dokumentet perkatese, kurse nga ana tjeter kane qene pronaret e 46, pra te reformas agrare qe u krye nga Enver Hoxha. Te paret kane qene bej dhe agallaret e dikurshem, kurse te dytet kane qene fshatare te thjeshte qe reforma e 46 i pajisi me toke. Pas renies se komunizmit lindi problemi i pronesimit te pronareve. Por te kujt? Per nje coper toke normalisht kane qene dy pronare, ku njeri praqiste tapite e kohes se para luftes kurse tjetri ato te 46. Keto te fundit qene shume me teper ne numer se ato te paret, per kete arsye PD dhe kujdo force politike ( pervec PR me c'kujtoj ), qene ne favor te dhenies se tokes kryesisht atyre qe dispononin tapite e 46, por duke lene pronare edhe ata qe kishin uzurpuar pa dashje tokat gjate komunizmit, pra qe ua pati dhene shteti. Psh kur njerezit shpernguleshin nga nje qytet ne nje tjeter dhe aty ku shkonin shteti ju jepte nje apartament. Pas 91 te gjitha apartamentet apo shtepite private ju dhane banoreve egzistues praktikisht falas( me perjashtim te banesave relativisht te reja), pasi Ai i kishte paguar qira shtetit per vite me rradhe. Problemi i pronave nuk ishte aq imediat ne jug apo veri te Shqiperise sa c'ishte ne pjesen qendrore te saj, pasi dihej qe dikur nje zone te Tiranes ka patur vetem nje pronar dhe ne 91 apo sot aty banonin mbi 10mije vete. Atehere cfaredo te behej? Kuptohet qe asnje force politike nuk mund ti jepte pronen 1 personi ne kurriz te 10mije te tjereve. Kjo do te thoshte vetevrasje politike, prandaj edhe PD ndoqi ate politike. PS as qe behej fjale qe mund te ndiqte ndonje politike me te mire. Une i kujtoj si tani debatet parlamentare midis deputeteve te PD me ata te PS, por zgjidhje me te mire duke patur parasysh realitetin nuk mund te pritej. Nuk ishte faji i PD qe Partia e Punes gjate 50 viteve e zhvendosi popullsine nga qyteti ne fshat. Pas 50 vitesh cfare do tu thuash atyre qe i kane paguar shtetit qira per 50 vjet? Ik tani se toka eshte e imja dhe me te une bej cfare dua? Problemi i tokes ne Shqiperi ka qene dhe eshte mjaft delikat. Une apo familja ime ka patur dhe ka toka ne vende mjaft strategjike per turizmin nga ku mund te nxirren perfitime kolosale, por eshte e kote qe te luftosh per ate gje. E mira do te qe sikur te djathtet shqiptare te mos shikonin perfitimet vetem tek pronat, por cfare ata mund te benin sot, pra cfare mundesish nje force e djathte mund te na krijoje te gjitheve ne per tu pasuruar. 
Tiranen apo kujdo nga diskutuesit e kuptoj komplet. Edhe mua me gjithe shpirt me vjen keq per kete situate por nuk kam cfare te bej. Mentalitetin komunist ne si popull e kemi patur dhe do ta kemi derikur nje njeri qe ka dicka do te shikohet me perbuzje dhe zili nga ato qe nuk kane asgje. Ky eshte mentaliteti komunist. Ne kapitalizem, i zgjuari dhe i zoti kane dicka dhe te tjeret punojne per te. Po te mos e kishim kete lloj mentaliteti atehere do te mendonim ndryshe, njelloj si shoqerite perparimtare; bravo i qofte atij qe ka krijuar kete apo ate, apo qe ka dicka dhe do te mesonim se si ta arrinim dhe jo duke e shkaterruar ate qe eshte i zote dhe qe mundet te ngreje dicka.

Me falni per diskutimin jashte teme, por nuk desha te hap teme te re, per arsye se eshte me e veshtire qe ti merret kuptimi. Moderatoret nese munden mund ta trasferojne diku tjeter, apo te hapin teme te re.
Me falni 






*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 309
(8/27/01 5:10:38 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Tani me lexo me kujdes "iliristika":

"Pastaj,pronari i ligjshem sipas letrave jam une,vetem qe ne perdorim e kane ata.Tapite e pronesise dhe emrin ne kataster i kam une.Pra,ne rast se do te ribleja tokat e mija,do t'ia bleja vetevehtes.Do te isha si shitesi,ashtu dhe bleresi."


Keto i ka shkruar "tirana"

Meqe ke dy fakultete nuk po te shpjegoj me.

Une nuk dua te ul njeri dhe ajo "ti" ishte thjesht konfidenciale.

Temen per ndikimin grek e kam hapur vete dhe eshte nje teme shume e rendesishme e nganjehere ironija eshte mjaft domethenese e jo gjithmone tallese.

Pra se pari lexo me kujdes se cfare shkruhet e pastaj...

Ndersa meqe i hyre personalisht: une kam fakultetin e matematikes ne Tirane dhe te psikologjise ne Gjermani.

Por fakultet nuk kane asnje rendesi ne fund te fundit.

Pra pasi po e mbyll reagimin personal le te kalojme tek tema jone.


Ceshtja e tokava eshte nje ceshtje qe lidhet me ndikimin grek ne Shqiperi sepse me 1992 iu falen me ligj toka qytetareve shqiptare me kombesi greke.

Nje gabim trashanik qe sa te jene komunistat ne pushtet nuk korrigjohet si ligj, prandaj i takon te djathteve ne bashkepunim me pronaret te perpiqen te gjene rruge te tjera per te rrimare pronen e vet e keshtu per te ulur ndikimin grek.

Lufta per pronen per mendimin tim eshte dhe lufta per te drejten sepse klasa pronare pesoi padrejtesite e regjimit komunist e ne rast se nuk mund te shlyen vuajtjet e kaluara te pakten prona e grabitur me ligj por pa drejtesisht duhet ti kthehet pronareve te ligjshem.

Nuk jam per kthimin 100% por ka mundesi kompromisi sic eshte bere ne Hungari.
Plus asaj une kam permendur nje fakt shume te rendesishem por qe u harrua.

Shumica e tokes qe fshtaret e moren dhurate gjendet o e dhene me qira ose djerre( kjo eshte nje statistike qe per fat te keq nuk e kam me).
Pra per cfare arsye te mos ta kene pronaret?

Shnet Anton!






*shigjeta*
Moderatore
Posts: 129
(8/27/01 9:57:46 am)
Reply  Re: Nje sugjerim 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anton perse nuk hap nje teme tjeter per pronen eshte nje debate interesant po ketu po e con diskutimin ne nje drejtim tjeter nga ai qe eshte nisur . 
Pershendetje 






*arian1*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 3
(8/27/01 2:12:54 pm)
Reply  si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Djema! Une jam plotesisht dakort me ju. Me ne fund u kujtuam per kete problem. Mendimi im eshte qe derri do plumb, keshtu qe mbeshtes nxehtesisht Jakupin me Mirditorin. Megjithate edhe per ndonje fushate disi me pak radikale si ajo qe sugjeron Antoni nuk eshte keq. Me pelqen mendimi i tij kur thote se mund tí behet nje bojkotim produkteve greke. 






*Illiristika*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 86
(8/27/01 6:24:04 pm)
Reply  Re: si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 REdD, jufalemnderit pe skjarimin teper konkret,per te cilin duhet shume te mendojme, mbase eshte diskutabile ceshtja e prones private, ku ve termi 'prone private' ishte per 50 vjet ne shenjester!
Vertet, eshte komplikim juridiksional, kur dihen dy pronare per te njejten prone dhe tash shtrohet pyetja, cili ka te drejten e trashigimit, ai para '46, si prionar i disa pronave te copetuara te cilat iu dhane fshataresise, apo, keta te fundit...Per ate theksova se prona private sanksionohet sipas juridiksionit shteteror ne te cilin gjendet!
Sipas mendimit tim, poqese, nxierret nje aline kushtetuese, per rregullimin e pronesise, ku mund t'i jipet e drejta e prones private ne dispozitiv te nje kompromisi, nga ai dokumentacioni i para '46 dhe me kete tjetrin pas '46, do te krijoheshe nje e drejte servitute, qe do te percaktonte vlerat e te dy dokumentacioneve ne fjale! Kete do ta rregullonte vetem nje
institucion juristesh me nje dekret pronsoro-juridik, respektivisht edhe duke u bazuar ne Kushtetuten e sotme!
Sikur te bazohen ne te drejten trashigimore, duhet te meteshin te kenaqur edhe ata pronaret para '46, edhe keta te mevonshem, por qe kriteret e sotme diktojne me shume per humbje te vlerave juridike te dokumentacionit, para Luftes II. Ne Kosove kemi pase disa raste, kur prona private me 1977, eshte njohur me proces gjyqesor edhe per pronaret te cilet posedonin 'tapi' dhe jam deshmitar, ku eshte rregulluar pronesia private, e cila iu kishte dhene shtetit pa te drejte!

Tash, kur nje pronar kishte pronen ne te cilen sot jetojne mbi 10 mije persona (pronare tjere), sikur theksove, tok me levizjet e pronareve qytet-katund, poashtu edhe keta te fundit kane te drejten e tyre dhe ai pronari me i hershem do ta fitoje nje perqindje pronesore, sepse nuk ka ku te gjeje zbatim juridik ai dokumentacion feudalesh ne teresi, ose e drejta trashigimore e prones do te perfundoje edhe pa ndonje shperblim...

p.s. dolem nga thema, por edhe kjo eshte e nje rendesie te vecante, sikur e theksuan diskutantet e meparshem...
.............
e JU matemacienti e psikologu im anton1as, nuk duheshe te me nxiteshe (tani te jeshe me ekzakt - jo iliristika, por Illiristika, mbase ke kryer nje shkence ekzakte:-), por nuk duheshe te thoshe, kur ne kete theme nuk jeni profesionist...heu, medet, kur perzihen edhe matemacientet, psikologet e mjeket ne politike e drejtesi...per kete na ka gjetur kjo qe nuk po mundemi assesi te dalim nga krizat...
Do te ishte me e arsyeshe ta falenderosh REdD, per skjarimin
me siper e te shpreheshe me heret ekzakt, e jo me 'konvencione' ( e dini ju matemacient, fare do te thote fjala - konvencionale, ne rastin tuaj?)...dhe ajo theoria jote 'te bllokojme tregun grek, exportin grek te pemeve e perimeve:-), me duket komike dhe nuk e rroke as psikologjia e tregut dhe mos te shkruajme ketu vec hajt se po shkruaj dicka...

Tirana, e paraqiti ceshtjen e vet e ju sikur me injorime e konvencione...derisa u nxehe pakez deri tek psikologjia jote e tregut...Sikur, nuk e lexove aspak shkrimin e REdD-it, ku permes fjales se lire dha nje tabllo reale te prones private para e pas Luftes se II boterore...e cila ceshtje nuk mund te rregullohet deri ne formimin e shtetit juridik shqiptar!

Ketu bre anton1as (po me nxierr pune me ate 1, sikur antoni numer 1 edhe as, dy perparesi absolute qe ia perkushton vetvetes:-), mund te na ndihmosh si psikolog edhe per rimatjen e tokave (pronave) me mathematike (me fal, me gjeometri), mbase pronat private tonat jane pa forma gjeometrike!

anton 1 as - perseri i perskrove mendimet e 'tiranes' dhe nuk jape asnje skjarim juridik (me fal, matematiko-psikologjik)...

e tash te shohim sa psikolog je!

p.s. keni ndonje mendim tjeter konkret per uljen e ndikimit grek ne Shqiperi? 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 312
(8/28/01 1:38:48 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Pastaj,pronari i ligjshem sipas letrave jam une,vetem qe ne perdorim e kane ata.Tapite e pronesise dhe emrin ne kataster i kam une.Pra,ne rast se do te ribleja tokat e mija,do t'ia bleja vetevehtes.Do te isha si shitesi,ashtu dhe bleresi."

Ky eshte sqarimi i "tirane" -s dhe lexo dhe nje here se cfare kam shkruar per pronen.

Prape nuk po me kupton ore njeri i drejtesise, si duket emocionet po te erresojne shikimin dhe nuk po lexon i qete.

Une nuk kam qellim te fyej njeri.
Ato komentet personale jo matematika e jo psikologjija jo kur perzihen psikologet ne drejtesi...(interesant se po perzihesh vete ne psikologji ku nuk je profesionist: keto kunderthenie jane shenje e keqe?) jane vetem kohe e humbur.

Ajo ideja e bojkotimit te prodhimeve greke nuk eshte aspak e keqe.
Nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te jemi kundra.
Nuk behet fjale per bojkotim total e kam shpjeguar dhe me lart ,por bojkotim te prodhimeve te cilat mund ti prodhonim vete.

Deri tani je marre vetem me diskutime personale dhe nuk ke dhene propozime konkrete sesi mund te ulet ndikimi grek.

Shnet Anton!

PS le ti lene diskutimet personale por te diskutojme argumentet.

une po hap nje diskutim te ri per pronen.






*Illiristika*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 95
(8/28/01 11:19:32 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ndegjo mire ti anton1as ("aleihselat e selam":-),

para se te flasesh per ulje te ndikimit grek, duhet e flasesh per mosuljen e prestigjit personal te shqiptarit, sepse mendimet tuaja nuk spjegojne ndonje kryerje universitare!
Mat e cmat nuk kryhet puna!

2. parase te bojkotohen prodhimet greke ne shqiperi, duhet te bojkotohen pordhimet e fjaleve boshe dhe te pavlera, edhe ketu boterisht, kur flet sikur me qene dikund vetem...e nuk po kuptoni se ketu maten fjalet boterisht, sa sikur ta dijshe ti e disa tjere, se sa e cfare njerezish i lexojne keto shkrime, do te paloheshe ne fund ode te burrave e do te jepshe ne sherbim vetem uje e gaca burrave te burrave (lexo: sikur grate qe kane burra edhe burrat kane burra, ka burre e permbi burre, thone tek na ne kosoven martire:-)! Po nganehere njeriu i cekte behet trim (duke menduar se nuk e sheh as e ndegjon kush i "fshtire" ne fjale, qe te dieg e t'pervlon n'vend! (me fjale po mendoj, se ty me mujte ta rriti jeten 1000 vjet, apo sa nje dite te zotit, qe thone...:-)!

3. Une i lexoj shkrimet aqe me vemendje sa ty nuk ta merr mendja fare (polemika ka rendesi globale kur eshte konstruktive dhe kane cka te mesojne disa tjere)! Emocionet i preferoj, kur jane me vend dhe herrin barin e demshem ne lulishten tende, qe te ben dem jovetem ty, por edhe thema e thene, me konstruktive, me fjale banale mund te behet komike, boshe, me qeshe nje bote. Nuk e thone kot fjalen 'mos e dvet se te kallxon vet'! Disa shqipfolesa, po kallxojne vet pa hjeke keq me i pyet kush...hudhin helm e vnere mbi ato studime shqiptare qe nxierrin perendite antike me spjegim shqip, mohojne strateget e prijesit legjendar shqiptar-illirian, me keq se sa ata qe i pervehtesuan pa asnje te drejte historike (vetempse ishin te medhenj shqipot ballkanik dhe po tregohen aqe te frikshem, sa edhe sikur te ishte vet gjyshi i disave, nga frika e te huajve, thonese ai nuk ishte hero shqiptar, por grek a sllav "se po thote bota sa rrota", sepse nuk sheh tej hunde vetem aqe sa ka lexuar pordhimet historike greko-sllave dhe i bojkoton prodhimet flakada te SKENCES SKIPE:-)! (anton duro:-)

4. per themen, si te ulet ndikimi grek ne shqiperi, une pasi lexova te gjitha shkrimet lidhur me kete, nuk pashe asnje mendim te thukte, produktiv, se lene me shkencor, me vetem nje argument, pervec atij te grykholles!
Per mendimin tim, ndikimi grek ne shqiperi mund te ulet, duke u ulur para burrave Tuaj ne gjunj, duke i respektuar e nderuar
mendimet e mencura, (se na ishim shume dietare per boten, e pak te mencur per vetveten), duke e ngritur mendimin e thelle, e jo duke e tejkaluar gjoja nuk e pava, duke e bere dukë te lidhur - injorancen, ziline, kapriciozitetin, duke e ngritur mendimin pozitiv te shqiptarit, duke ia dhene krahun te mirit e duka ia thyer qafen te keqit - duke u ulur ne gjunj para shoqishoit, si para vllaut te dashur te zemres, duke ia rritur jeten njeritjetrit e jo duke e mbushur vner, duke punuar per 'kom e jo per shkom' (kur nuk ta ngrehe pela, ulu e pusho, jepi uje e ndigjoi burrat)! Atehere ulet vetiu ndikimi grek e sllav ne shqiperi e kudo mbi tokat shqiptare!

5. Kur te hyjsh ne ode burrash shqiptar (thome na ne kosove, se per burrneshat ende eshte te bajne uje e buke edhe disa burra te forte me to, e burrecat ne balle oxhaku, ne 'shkom komi') - (a po merni vesh ju tjeret, nuk po flas vec me antonin) - njeriu qe eshte kalores i mire, parase te ia qet vrapin, shkon njehere ngadale trok, duke e kontrolluar terrenin e meidanit, e pasi ta kontrolloje mire, ia leshon vrapin (po dikush ka vrap pele e dikush vrap ati:-)
Ndikimi grek e i huaj ne shqiperi e kudo ne trojet tona, ulet, kur secili shqiptar punon ne profesionin e vet, 'zanatli ne zanat tandin', kur secili/la vepron aty ku mundet, din e guxon, sikur bletet e nje zgjoni (a thua cfare sistemi shoqeror kane bletet?) - as nuk ka ndikim grek e sllav, as nuk flet kush gjuhe tjeter pervec Shqipes se Zotit ne Illiri, as nuk guxon kush me i kqyre as me sy tokat shqiptare, se lere me me pase ndikim e me ta ba shqypnine mjegullos grekos e sllaviqos...:-) E mos del tek "prona" se gjysma e shqiperise sot eshte prone greko-sllave edhe duke u bere 1000 kopili mashtrime politike, vetempse te gjithe i drojne hutes se Hutinit!

post skriptis: populli tha: kerraxhia (qerrepunuesi), shkon ta zevendesoje ne pune sahatxhine (orepunuesin) dhe posa filloi
e shkaterroi nji sahat (ore) dhe i rane te gjitha veglat e pjeset
ato rrotlla te vogla neper toke, se nuk i shihte mire se leneme t'i ndreqi ne vend...sepse ishte mesuar me rrote kerri te medha
me kuta e spica e shina (sa rrathet e kacave te rasoit moti:-) e keshtu ia fali dreqit ate punen e oreve! Pra, ishte ne zanate te h-u-a-j, bre anton1as ("alehiselateselam":-)!

Njeni pyeti n'gjakove: sa asht larg udha deri ne Xerxe? Ky i tha: nji vrap kali. Po une jam me pele - ia ktheu ai i pari. Atehere bani dy vrapa pele se mberrine boll ne Xerrxe:-)

Mos nis tjeter pune (per Pronen) pa e krye njehere kete qe e filluam! Se te gjitha jane te lidhura vrag, aparat si rrotllat e ores, qe e ndihmojne njeratjetrn ne levizje e veprim, po nuk po mundemi me i numerua 'tespihet' deri tek kokrroshi i madh:-) o ti anton1as!

yhh cka paski ba ketu adaletin e zotit:-) vet the anton se ironia nganjehere eshte e domosdoshme, e ta mbarova qejfin!
Ku me e gjete tash antonin ne prona duke i matur me math! 






*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 314
(8/28/01 3:09:22 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "para se te flasesh per ulje te ndikimit grek, duhet e flasesh per mosuljen e prestigjit personal te shqiptarit, sepse mendimet tuaja nuk spjegojne ndonje kryerje universitare!"


Me falni zoti gjykates!

Ju lutem shume mos humbni kohe me mua por diskutoni me ndonje tjeter.

Shnet Anton!


"ndegjo mire ti anton1as ("aleihselat e selam":-)"
Pse permend iliret e me flet nje gjuhe te pushtuesve dhe te shkaterruesve te shqiptareve per mbi 500 vjet?






*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 319
(8/28/01 4:28:56 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nje ide tjeter per ulur ndikimin grek do te ishte ndihma ndaj mjeteve kombetare( ne kuptimin nacionalist) te informimit.

Psh sikur te krijohej nje fond per te ndihmuar radion kontakt qe te degjohej dhe ne te gjithe Jugun e RSH

Shnet Anton! 






*ulise33*
Deputet
Posts: 157
(8/29/01 5:18:42 am)
Reply  re.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une mendoj se nje shkak per influencen greke eshte numri i madh i emigranteve shqiptare atje.Une mendoj se kjo gje nuk eshte me vitale per Shqiperine ,keshtu qe duhet te luftohet per paksimin e tyre,Kjo detyre i vjen shtetit shqiptar.Duhen rritur taksat doganore per kalimin ne Greqi.Duhet fuqizuar ushtria ne kufi dhe te mos lejohen emigrante te paligjshem.Te shtohem marredheniet me Italine ,keshtu qe kushdo mund te shkoje te punoje ne Itali.T`i garantohet pune ne SHqiperi cdonjeri qe e ka nje pune stabile ne Greqi.Bankat shqiptare te mos punojne me me dhrahmi greke,dhe te ulet vlera e dhrahmise ne Shqiperi.
Do ta vazhdoje kete teme nje here tjeter.
Keto masa duken te dhimbshme ...por mendoj se jane e vetmja rruge. 






*burimuji*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 88
(8/29/01 6:03:01 am)
Reply  Re.: Si ... ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi, kujt i shkon per shtat, kujt i intereson, e kujt i prish pune.

Nese mund te thuhet se ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi ka marre
permasa deri intsitucionale, ahere a na lind e drejta, e a duhet qe ndikimi shqiptar te rritet ne Greqi?

Greqia pretendon se ka afro 500 mije shqiptare emigrante,
merr ndihma nga BE per kete qellim, e u jep me ato pare pensione himarioteve hallexhi (e faqezi), ka nje fuqi pune te pacmuar, si ne spektrin fizik ashtu dhe intelektual, dhe per mua problemi qendron thjeshte:

Shqiptaret emigrante ne Greqi cfare rrezatojne ne Shqiperi, dhe qe ta permbledh, si mund te rritet ndikimi 
Shqiptar ne Greqi?

:hat





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 566
(8/29/01 10:28:30 am)
Reply  Re: Re.: Si ... ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Illiristika!

Nuk thuhet post scriptis por post scriptum


Tapite e 1946,po ajo qeveri e cila i nxorri,po ajo i nxorri te pavlefshme pas koperativave.

Meqenese ti ke mbaruar drejtesi,supozoj seduhet te dish patjeter se ç'eshte nje tapi

Une jetoj ne Itali dhe po te jap perkufizimin e saj kostitucional ne kodin Civil:

.......eshte nje kontrate shitblerjeje e nenshkruar nga shitesi dhe bleresi.Keta te fundit,mund te jene,individe,shoqeri apo institucione PRIVATE.Kontrata eshte e vlefshme vetem ne rastin kur ajo perpilohet perpara nje NOTERI dhe ne brendesi te nje zyre notarile.

Tapite e 1946,u perpiluan dhe firmosen jo nga notere por nga partizane injorante. 






*Illiristika*
Deputet
Posts: 102
(8/29/01 7:27:56 pm)
Reply  Re: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tirana, 

POST SKRIPT eshte koncepti per nje shtese nje letre, qe ne lat. eshte post skriptum, i shtohet sufiksi latin - um, por para tij eshte sufiksi - is, dhe us, keshtuqe nuk luan rol sufiksi.

Une dhashe mendimin tim, se pronen private dhe te drejtat e pronarit, i percakton juridiksioni i shtetit ne te cilin gjindet prona. Ato prona ishin private, si feude, e behen prona shoqerore apo socialiste pas '46, ku edhe vet dokumentacionin
perkates te pronareve, e kane cveltesuar sistemi kooperativ, duke iu ndare disa pronareve tjere. Keshtuqe, te drejten e kthimit te prones pronarit te meparshem, e ka pezulluar vet ai sistem pas '46, ne menyre qe mos te kene asnje te drejte ligjore metutje, pronaret e meparshem, mbi pasurit e tyre te patindshme, gjoja si sistem i ri shoqeror. Por, ekziston mundesia, qe permes Tapive, si dokumentacion turk mbi te drejten e patundshmerise, (ato tapi turke i kane pranuar disa shtete socialiste deri me 1980, por qe ato prona te pronareve te meparshem, ishin prona shoqerore dhe jo individuale) mund te realizohet permes gjyqit, e qe duhet t'i merr per baze (tash, kur thohet se edhe ai sistem socialist nuk ekziston me). Prona juaj ka kaluar ne sistemin e trete, por problemi ekziston se, nje prone e nje pronarit te meparshem te para '46, ka kaluar ne disa pronare
dhe sa eshte ne dispozitiv ligjor, mund te vendosi gjyqi, te cilit duhet te ia paraqitni dokumentacionin tuaj! Ne Shqiperi sot kjo ceshtje eshte shume problematike. Nuk e dij a keni provuar ta kerkoni pronen tuaj derisot! Apo, e keni lene pezull!

Cdo kontrate eshte e plotfuqishme, kur regjistrohet ne juridiksionit shteteror, te notari zyrtar dhe ate plotfuqishmeri juridike, mund ta beni me dokumente origjinale, tapi apo kontrate, por, kjo do te arrihet nese do te fillojne proceduren
disa pronare te meparshem bashke dhe te merret nje proces gjyqesor me ndikim.
Une mendoj se ne '46, jane firmosur kontrata e jo tapi, nese i keni ato te vjetrat mund te filloni procedure gjyqesore...!

Ligji mbi pronesine, nuk duhet te ndryshoje! Por, mund te bejne
gjithcka pushtetaret... 






*Torollaku*
Nderi i Kombit
Posts: 155
(8/29/01 8:29:55 pm)
Reply  Re: Anton1as
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Te lutem shume ndryshoje titullin e temes, nga "Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi" ne "Sharje dhe ofendime ndaj grekeve dhe shqipfolesve".
Se ndonje propozim konkret per temen qe hape pak po shohim.Me shume lexojme fyerje prej Iliristikes drejtuar bashkebiseduesve qe nuk mendojne si ai( thua je komunist Iliristika?), sesa po diskutohet per ndikimin grek.
Me respekt shqipfolesi. 






*Illiristika*
Deputet
Posts: 105
(8/30/01 3:33:58 am)
Reply  Re: Anton1as
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 e tash torollaku, me beri te qeshi:-) u harxhuan baterite a? Jo bre torollaku, sikur te ishja komunist,do t'i doja greket, nuk po fyej askend, por e verteta eshte me kryeforte se na! (lexuesit e kane fjalen)!

anton1as, sinqerisht te them, se qenke djale i mire! E ullise33
me ka befasur, edhepse i fola, e mu drejtua se ka deshire te beje
dialog e polemika...edhe njehere ju them sinqerisht, se jeni te mire, e ate konceptin arab (as) ne thojza, ta bera te ngacmoj:-) eee

torollaku e beri torollak punen per titullin e themes, po ani, se heret eshte te njihemi ne principe. Une erdha me se voni prej juve ne kete forum, por koha nuk pret dhe duhet shpejtuar, ta vjelim, sepse askush tjeter nuk punon per neve! Torollako, puna ka pune...!

Perndryshe, asgje personale me asnjerin nuk kam, por vetem
si te kthjellohemi nga mjegullat ide qe te formohet vertet, nje bashkebisedim vllazerish e jo vllahesh! Kuptohet se vllazerit hasin ne kontradikta, kunderthenie, por jane te embla ne fund!

e toro, si te duash, mund ta hapesh vet nje theme tjeter, pikerisht per Leken e Madh:-), ne www.dr-savescu.com/history
lexova keto fakte:"certain political interests have conferred e greek origin to Philip II, Alexander the Great's father, considered at the time 'the Greeks' worst enemy', and to Alexander the Great 'the absolute conqueror of all Greeks and destroyer of the Persian Empire. Herodotus wrote that Alexander I, the son of Amanta, king of Macedonia, was denied participation in the Olympic Games because he was not a Greek".
Tash, shih si ishte ndikimi grek qe nga antika e perciellin derisot methoden e grekizimit, qe as ne Lojerat Olympike, nuk i kane lene tjeret, pa (u nenshkruar)pa u bere grek (prej se e kane pushtuar Olympin pellgazgjik) dhe me kujton sot kur mbi 500 mije shqiptare tone ne greqi, per te punuar per ekzistence, me mbete gjalle, duhet ta nderrojne emrin, fene,(dikush kombin)...krejt kjo, per nje leje pune! E zyrtarisht, greqia ata shqiptare te sotem i paraqet si grek dhe tash: a me mendua se vertet jane grek edhe keta punetore shqiptare te sotem mbi 500 mije? 
Nuk duhet me i sha greket prej shpati, por me veprim konkret! 
1. Me u lidhe masovikisht me shoqata shqiptare ne greqi, me organizime punetoresh tane atje, me shkrime, publicistike, per qitje ne shesh bote te padrejtat qe iu behen shqiptareve emigrante atje, reflektimit te unitetit ne popullesine tone atje...
2. Me organizua programe kulturore ne Jug te Shqiperise
3. Me ndikua kombetarisht tek shqiptaret qe marrin rroga e pensione e shkollime nga greket (se nuk u vyen ato para, ato shkollime greke brenda shqiperise!
4. Me ndikua ne menyre publicistike e kombetare tek qeveria e sotme shqiptare, qe ato 'fuqi' importi ekonomike greke, te zevendesihen nga tjera burime (me te largeta e me vlere e nder).
5. Me organizua diaspora shqiptare pushime sa me masovike ne jugun shqiptar ne interes te bisnesmenve shqiptar atje!
6. Me i ndihmua ne punesim vet bisnesmenet shqiptare ne diaspore, shqiptaret (kur kemi tonet)
7. Me u lidhe ne nje lidhje kombetare (jovetem permes internetit) dhe me shkua delegacione panderpre ne shqiperi ne menyre te organizuar...
8. Me bisedua gjithkah me shqiptare, qe jane te mvarur nga greku (edhe ne diaspore)...
9. Me ndikua e cdo firme (dyqan, ekonomi te vogel...) per vendosjen e firmave ne gjuhen shqipe zyrtare ne gjith shqiperine!
10. Me ndihmua ne formimin e shtetit juridik ne shqiperi!
(ose po presim e po vdesim)
E tash, ky 'dekalog' a mund te realizohet? Faktet e fatet flasin ndryshe! Po, a duhet ndryshuar dicka - duhet! Perpjekje!
Per secilen pike nga keto, secili shqiptar e ka pergjegjen ne majegjuhe, negative edhe pozitive! Zgjedhe!
Poqese behemi nje fuqi kombetare, situata ndryshon gjithkah ku ka shqiptare!

Dashuri Vllazerore! 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 321
(8/30/01 4:01:33 am)
Reply  Re: Anton1as
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eshte e natyrshme qe ndremjet nesh te ndodhin debate dhe te kete ndonje shkembim fjalesh jo te kendeshme, por kjo nuk besoj e ka kaluar kufirin e normales.

Per ulur ndikimin grek ne Shqiperi ka shume mundesi dhe duhet shume pune.

Realiteti eshte se shume detyra institucionale nuk realizohen sepse institucionet jane ne dore te bashkepunetoreve te grekeve.

Ceshtja shtrohet:

Cfare dueht te bejne ata shqiptare qe e kuptojne kete realitet dhe i ka mbetetur nje pike krenarije kombetare.

Une kam shprehur deri tani tre ide:

Bojkotimi i prodhimeve greke
Shikimi i mundesive per te ndihmuar pronaret shqiptare tokat e te cileve i kane greket sot
Ndihma ndaj mjeteve kombetare te komunikimit per tu degjuar dhe ne jug

Qellimi i im nuk ka qene ndertimi i nje strategjije kombetare sepse nuk i kam mundesite dhe kjo detyre do ti takonte nje institucioni qe merret me sigurine kombetare.

Dikush thote se duhet rritur ndikimi shqiptar ne Greqi.
Mire do te ishte dhe po presim qe ai qe shkruajti permbi ate shoqaten te jape me shume informacion.
Por mendimi im eshte qe perpara se te mundohemi per te ndikuar ne Greqi duhet te mbrohemi ne Shqiperi mire.

Pra le te vazhdojme diskutimin,

Shnet Anton!





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 326
(8/31/01 2:29:18 am)
Reply  I lumte grekerve
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Biznesi shkodran një hap
më afër tregjeve helene

SHKODER

Biznesi shkodran po sheh një rritje drejt marrëdhënieve me Greqinë". Ka qenë ky prononcimi që ka dhënë kryetari i Dhomës së Tregëtisë, Anton Leka në në një konferencë për shtyp, të dhënë paraditen e së enjtes në hotel Rozafa. 

Në praninë e ambasadorit grek Dimitris Ilopoulos, të presidentit të Dhomës së Tregëtisë së Mesinias, Karadatos, Anton Leka ka treguar zhvillimet e fundit mes Shkodrës dhe Greqisë në fushën e biznesit. "Momentalisht kemi marrëdhëniet më të mira përsa i përket rangut të ambasadorëve në Shqipëri. Ambasadori grek, jo vetëm që na ka mbështetur, por ai ka vepruar konkretisht për krijimin e hapësirave për biznesmenët tanë". Kështu Leka ka treguar përmirësimin për dy vitet e fundit. "Kemi arritur të krijojmë besimin reciprok dhe të lidhim marrëdhënie konkrete bashkëpunimi. Me kënaqësi pohojmë se ambasada greke, na ka lehtësuar shumë në dhënien e vizave. Gjysma e biznesmenëve shkodranë që janë të regjistruar në Dhomën e Tregëtisë, kanë marrë viza 6-mujore shumëkalimëshe". Sipas Lekës kjo ka bërë që marrëdhëniet me homologët e tyre grekë të shkojnë drejt normalizimit. "Duhet të pohojmë nga ana tjetër që marrëdhëniet tona me biznesin grek kanë qenë të pakëta. Kjo është dhe arsueja që mbase për momentin nuk kemi ndonjë investim konkret grek në Shkodër". Me sy pozitiv shihet dhe pjesmarrja e shkodranëve në panaire. Për dy vite radhazi, ata janë pjesmarrës në panaire. Kështu në tetor është konfirmuar pjesmarrja e Dhomës së Tregëtisë së Shkodrës në panairin e Kavadhisit, ku një pavion të veçantë do të kenë dhe prodhimet nga Shkodra. 

gazetari 

Marre nga GSH

Ne flasim greket punojne.

Prandaj do te humbim.

Shnet Anton!






*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 340
(9/3/01 4:16:54 am)
Reply  Re: I lumte grekerve
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Gratë shqiptare lindin vetëm me operacion sipas urdhrave nga Greqia dhe dëshirës së gjinekologëve shqiptarë për t'i rrjepur nga lekët familjet shqiptare. Grekët i kanë bërë llogaritë shkëlqyeshëm pasi me operacion njeriu (gruaja) mund të lind vetëm 2 herë me operacion (në raste të veçanta edhe 3). Me anë të një llogarie të thjeshtë i bie që 1 burrë + 1 grua = 2 vetë që trashëgojnë 2 fëmijë (pra popullata nuk rritet). Duke llogaritur numrin më të lartë të vdekshmërisë në Evropë që është tek ne si dhe vrasjet, gjakmarrjet, aksidentet, emigrimin i bie që pas një shekulli do të kemi 1.5 miljon shiptarë. 
Urdhëri që është lëshuar nga Athina për ministrinë e shëndetësisë (ministri është me origjinë greke) është i qartë: "MOS U NDJENI DHE MOS MERRNI MASA NDAJ GJINEKOLOGËVE SHQIPTARË QË MARRIN LEKË NGA LINDJET"
Siç dihet në gjithë botën (ashtu si dhe në Shqipërinë para 1990-tës) lindjet me operacion janë jashtëzakonisht të rralla (në 250 gra vetëm 1 lind me operacion) dhe në raste të tilla mjeku duhet të bëjë relacion për shkaqet se përse gruaja lind me operacion dhe jo normalisht.
Ndërsa në Shqipëri sotë në 500 gra vetëm një lind normalisht. Gjinekologët përfitojnë duke e dramatizuar gjendjen e gruas para lindjes në mënyrë që të paguhen nga familjet e grave viktima. E gjithë kjo tragjedi e paparë
kalon në heshtje pasi kështu i vjen përshtat edhe ministrit të shëndetësisë së Shqipërisë i cili është me origjinë Greke. 
Mjekë të tillë grash (gjinekolog) duhet në mos të pushkatohen të dënohen me burgim të më të lartë se 15 vjetë pasi kjo mënyrë lindjesh është një krim kundër njerëzimit.

Shpjegim: përse gratë lindin vetë dy herë me operacion.

Fëmija zhvillohet në barkun e nënës në Uterus i cili ka formën e një foleje pak a shumë të rrumbullakët. Uterusi rritet me rritjen e bebit në bark. Në muajin e nëntë në rast se bebi nuk ndodhet në pozicionin e lindjes (normalisht me kokë poshtë nga vagina por ndonjëherë edhe me këmbë poshtë) atëherë bebi lindet me operacion. Kjo ndodh në 1 ose dy raste në 250 gra. Në rest se Uterusi çahet për të bërë të mundur lindjen atëherë tek vendi i çarjes formohet një plagë në formën e vijës ku është bërë operacioni.
Në shtatëzaninë e tretë (shpesh edhe në në dytën) kur Uterusi fillon të fryhet prapë me rritjen e bebit, ka raste që ky (Uterusi) çahet tek vendi i operimit dhe fëmija vdes në barkun e nënës. Kjo është vdekjeprurëse për nënën vetë, prandaj "gjinekologët" apo ndryshe vampirat shqiptarë u mbyllin kanalet e kalimit të vezëve grave (pas lindjes së dytë) me qëllim që ato të mos ngelin më shtatzëna.

Doja ta dija se a do ishte më mirë që të dënohen këta gjinekologë vampira me eksperiencë (pra të gjithë ekzistuesit megjith infermiere) dhe në shtëpitë e lindjes (martenitetet) në Shqipëri të pranoheshin gjinekologë të rinj me më pak eksperiencë por me frymë, kulturë dhe energji të reja në kuptimin pozitiv të fjalës. "


Kete shkrim e gjeta ne internet.
Pa koment.

Shnet Anton!





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 375
(9/7/01 4:07:37 am)
Reply  Re: I lumte grekerve
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Përse duhet të sajohet
Ministri i minoriteteve



Në përpjekjet për të kënaqur me poste qeveritare gjithë partitë e koalicionit, kryeministri Meta është duke bërë një gafë që pritet t'i kushtojë shumë jo vetëm kabinetit të tij por dhe gjithë qeverive shqiptare që do vijnë pas. Shtypi afër kryeministrit ka konfirmuar krijimin e një portofoli të padëgjuar ndonjëherë më parë në Shqipëri: ministrin e shtetit për pakicat kombëtare. 
Meta kishte dhjetëra mënyra për t'i dhënë një makinë me targë RSH, partisë së Melos. Duke krijuar një portofol të tillë ka treguar miopi. Ende nuk dihet saktësisht se çfarë ka ndikuar në ngjizjen e një sajese të tillë. Pak ditë më parë, Nano deklaroi në hotelin Hilton të Athinës se kishte diskutuar me Papandreun për mënyrën e përfaqësimit të minoritetit grek në qeveri. Ndërkohë pak ditë para këtij takimi, Simitis bashkë me urimin i dërgonte Metës mesazhin në të cilin kërkohej përmirësimi i mëtejshëm i gjendjes së minoritetit grek. Megjithatë nuk dihet saktësisht sa kanë ndikuar këto dy fakte në projektlistën e kabinetit të ri "Meta". Asnjë shqiptar normal nuk është kundër respektimit deri në fund të të drejtave të minoriteteve. Por sajimi i një portofoli të tillë qeveritar krijon një domethënie negative. E para në Shqipëri numri i shtetasve që i përkasin pakicave kombëtare nuk e kalon shifrën 100 mijë. Shqipëria nuk është republikë multietnike si Maqedonia. Tirana ka nënshkruar gjithë konventat ndërkombëtare që i përkasin kësaj fushe dhe gjithë raportet e vëzhguesve ndërkombëtare dëshmojnë se në Shqipëri respektohen të drejtat e pakicave kombëtare. Në çdo vend të botës mund ketë ministra pranë kryeministrit për çështje të paracaktuara. Por këto çështje përbëjnë sfidën më të madhe të qeverisjes, siç mund të jetë tani për qeverinë shqiptare procesi i integrimit evropian apo kriza energjitike. Krijimi i një portofoli qeveritar për pakicat kombëtare mund të sjellë efekte të paparashikueshme. Meta, ndoshta pa e kuptuar as vetë, mund të ketë nxjerë shejtanin nga shishja: të krijojë në Shqipëri imazhin e problemeve që nuk ekzistojnë. Ndoshta në amokun e krijimit me ngut të qeverisë, duke dashur të mbyllë vrimat që i hapeshin sa nga partia e tij dhe partitë e tjera të koalicionit, e ka kënaqur Melon me një diçka që as ky i fundit nuk e kishte menduar. Gjithësesi, Meta ka ende kohë për të bërë korrigjimin. Tek e fundit, ende nuk janë shteruar mundësitë për të zgjedhur një rrugë tjetër që partia e Melos të ketë një portofol tjetër ministror.


more po i lumte qe ...
Anton! 





*Fatmir*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 2
(9/12/01 4:59:25 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pershendetje,

Nuk kam pare ndonje qeveritar shqiptare deri me sot, te pozites apo opozites te shqetesohet per perdorimin ne jeten e perditshme te Dhrahmise (monedhes greke) ne jug te Shqiperise.

Varesia dhe turpi yne fillon qe aty. Duhet te ushtrohet presion pikerisht per nesh ne qeverine shqiptare qe monedha greke te mos perdoret si mjet kembimi ne jeten shqiptare pervecse ne tregjet valutore.

Nje vit e me shume me pare e kam theksuar ketu qe asnje perparim nuk mund te kemi ne heqjen e varesise nga Greqia nese nuk marrim masa konkrete. Edhe ne menyre virtuale mund te ushtrojme nje presion shume te madh. Duhet vetem angazhim serioz. 





*flori2*
Deputet
Posts: 209
(9/13/01 8:14:10 am)
Reply  greket
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Duhen hequr socialistet per te ulur ndikimin grek,bile bile edhe ndonje sabotim i vogel ne Greqi nuk do te ishte keq.Sikur te binte bursa greke psh. 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 428
(9/16/01 9:26:44 am)
Reply  Re: greket
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Kam një studio në bodrum. Kryesisht merrem me transferimin e videokasetave nga sisteme të ndryshme të botës në atë amerikan dhe anasjelltas. Mjaft shqiptarë vijnë e u kryej shërbime të tilla . Kam gadi tre vjet që e bëj këtë punë dhe më jep kënaqësi. Madje, shumë shqiptarëve ua kthej falas kasetat. Kam vënë re se mjaft kaseta gazmendesh familjare që u vijnë nga Shqipëria, janë redaktuar me muzikë greke në sfond, si të mos qe mjaft që edhe ashtu orkestrat mundohen të luajnë muzikë greke a turke nëpër gëzime të tilla. T'ju them të drejtën, më neverisin, jo aq shumë nga muzika se sa nga absurditeti. Imagjino: Në mur fotografia e vjetër e Sinanit me Rafijen që martojnë Zenunin me Hatixhen , janë nga Peshkopia, dhe në sfond redaktori i ka futur muzikë greke. Disa nga ju ndoshta e kanë dëgjuar emrin e këtij personi(redaktor?): Dëfrim Methasani, korespondent i Radio Tiranës. Ky qe vetëm një shembull,por ka aq shumë, saqë më vjen sa për të qeshur aq edhe inat. Unë nuk parapëlqej të gjykoj guston e tjerëve, por, tek shoh këta preferenca për grekërit, arrij në konkjuzion (ndoshta i gabuar) se këta njerëz nuk kanë karakter. Mendo për një çast një grek sado shqiptarodashashamirës të jetë, të ketë redaktuar kasetën e dasmës së vet me këngë të Fitnete Rexhës. Apo një kinez t'a redaktonte me këngë labe.(kjo e dyta ndoshta do ishte më e pranueshme llogjikisht). Për mua është njëlloj. Ka nja dy vjet që nuk dëgjoj t'i bëjnë me muzikë serbe. Tani vetëm i blejnë kasetat e Cecës, e veja e Arkanit, mu në mes të Tiranës. Nuk ka ndonjë gjë, veçse nuk e marrin vesh se çfarë thotë. Një xhaje mu ke SHeshi Skënderbej shiste qofte me karrocë dhe magnetofoni buçiste serbisht ( më 1998-ën). I afrohem dhe e përshëndes serbisht (unë e flas serbishten):
-Dobardan! Kako ide? Da si prodao neshto? 
Më përgjigjet:
- Hë ëh,no, no ....io Albanski.
-Shqiptar je?- i them.
- Ashtu e pra mo fol , se m'çmene. 
- U çmene? Pse mer xhaje, po ti nuk po çmene me kët kongtar që s'e merr vesh fare, pse po t'çmenkam unë me dy llafe?
-Aaa, o muzika bukur shumë...
Sivjet në mars isha në Shqipëri. Udhëtova shpesh me furgona. Kudo ku hypje, dëgjoje, o Sinan Hoxhën me muzikë greke e tekst shqip, ose greke të pashqipëruar hiç. I them një taksixhiu:
- E vështirë jeta gurbetit, ë?
-Pse?
-Jo, po e shoh se nuk paske të ngop me muzikë greke, duhet të jesh prej andej. Po mirë që paske mësuar shqip.
-Ça flet ti o çun... po të pëlqeu nigjoje, po s'të pëlqeu zbrit....
E këstu nuk kanë të sosur.... 


A ka njeri në këtë forum që mund t'i japi dum këtij fenomeni në Shqipëri?
Do vij prapë të shoh këtu për përgjigje "

Ky esht nje postim i nje diskutuesi qe muduk shume domethenes.

Shnet Anton!





*Torollaku*
Nderi i Kombit
Posts: 214
(9/16/01 2:41:06 pm)
Reply  Re: greket
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me te gjitha keto qe parashtrohen ne diskutimin e mesiperm per degjimin e muzikes greke nga shqiptaret, me perforcohet mendimi qe Shqiperia po nuk konsolidoi vete shtetin dhe ndergjegjjen kombetare, nuk ka si akuzon greket per veprimtari dhe propagande antishqiptare.
Ndofta eshte ajo qe ke thene ne tema te tjera Anton, qe kemi paaftesi racore dhe per rrjedhoje inferioritet ndaj cdo gjeje te huaj(ne kete rast me greket).Te gjitha gjerat ne shqiptaret i bejme me budallallek dhe me teprice.Kemi huar shume gjera nga greket, por kemi "harruar" ate me kryesoren, qe greket e lashte ua mesuan gjithe botes:"PAN METRON ARISTON"="CDO GJE ME KARAR,ME METRO".
Keshtu dhe puna me shqiptaret.Ne vend te marrin nga greket ato qe ata kane me te mirat dhe qe ia kane eksportuar gjithe botes, shqiptaret bien ne nivelin e jevgjve duke degjuar kenge jevgjish(cifteteli) te cilat vete ne Greqi perbuzen.
Kthimi i shqiptareve ne fene e krishtere(katolike apo ortodokse kjo nuk ka rendesi) do te ishte nje hap ku do te dallonte me te vertete shqiptaret nga greket,sepse i vetmi kriter qe do te ngelej qe ata te dallohen do te ngelej ...gjuha.Sot ne Greqi mbizoteron opioni se te gjithe ortodokset jane greke, ndersa myslimanet shqiptare!!!Kthimi i shqiptareve ne fene meme te krishtere , do ta hidhte poshte automatikisht kete opinion.Vetekuptohet qe ne kisha do te perdoret shqipja si gjuhe , jo greqishtja.
Se sa krenare mund te jene besimtaret myslimane per fene te cilen ua imponuan pushtuesit 500 vjecare turq me force, vetem ata mund te na e shpjegojne.
Me mirekuptim ndaj te gjitheve,Toro. 






*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 690
(11/9/01 3:58:26 am)
Reply  Sa mire!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Si duket greket nuk paskan mundur ta zhdukin fare kete teme.


Shume mire le te vazhdojne aty ku e lame.


Shnet Anton! 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 747
(11/22/01 6:18:53 am)
Reply  Re: Sa mire!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Greket nuk e zhduken por dhe ne te mos e harrojme kete teme.

Ata nga greqija nuk po shkruajne me!

Di gje njeri se cilat fusha te ekonomise jane te varura me shume nga greqija pervec karburanteve qe i kane ne dore ata dhe bankave qe i kam pare ne Tirane e Durres?

Shnet Anton! 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 753
(11/24/01 11:33:07 am)
Reply  Re: Sa mire!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ARISTIDH P. KOLIA
1944-2000 

Jurist, shkrimtar e studiues i shquar, 
president i Arvanitasve te Greqise 
i vrare me metoda misterioze nga 
qarqet ultranacionaliste greke.
______________

Kjo faqe ne internet u kushtohet arvanitasve 
te medhej qe me trimerine, mençurine,kulturen 
e dijet e tyre bene emer ne histori, ne historine 
e pergjakur jo vetem per lirine e pavaresine e 
Greqise por edhe per te drejtat e lirite qe duhet 
te gezoje populli arvanitas per gjuhen, kulturen, 
traditat dhe folklorin e vet, te cilat Greqia 
gjithnje, egersisht e dinakerisht ua ka mohuar... 
Por populli arvanitas qe ka bere emer ne 
histori kurr nuk do te shperftyrohet, kurr nuk do 
te harroje gjuhen, traditat e kulturen e vet.
______________

THE ARVANITES

... Arvanitika has never been included in the 
educational curricula of the modern Greek state. 
On the contrary, its use has been strongly 
discouraged at schools (and in the army) 
through physical punishment, humiliation,or, 
in recent years, simple incitation of the 
Arvanitika users (Williams,1992:86; Trudgill,
1983:130-1). Such attitudes have led many Arvanite 
(as well as Vlach, and Macedonian) parents to 
discourage their children from learning their 
mother tongue so as to avoid similar discrimination 
and suffering (Trudgill, 1983:130).

from: http://www.greekhelsinki.gr/<br />
...arvanites.html 

Miresevini ne faqet e Revistes ne 
Internet "ARVANITET"
mjafton te shtypni kete link: 

groups.yahoo.com/group/arvanites


Shnet Anton! 




*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 798
(11/30/01 3:05:46 am)
Reply  Re: Sa mire!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 RREZIKU GREK ËSHTË NË PRAGUN E ÇDO SHQIPTARI! 



Një miku im, emigrant në Greqi, më thoshte: Kur nënave greke u qanin fëmijët dhe donin ti qetësonin, përdornin gogolin përbindësh: Pusho se të hëngri shqiptari! Fëmija pushonte. Kur i pyesja këto nëna, thonin se që në vogëli, prifti i kishës dhe mësuesi i shkollës, u kishin thënë se Shqiptarët janë vampirë, përbindësha!. Djali i pronarit tim plak, ishte gati 5o vjeç, po ai sa hapi një stacion të muzikës angleze, plaku sa nuk u ngrit ta kapte për fyti. Unë që isha paraqitur te ai, si ortodoks me origjinë ruse, ndërhyra, Qirio! Ishte një muzikë tepër e mirë, pse të mos dëgjohet!

- Pse ti, atje në Rusi e dëgjon muzikën e huaj?

- Po, dëgjoj  si të them, muzikantët e mëdhenj, Moxart

- Lëri ata se kushdo i bën në shkollë. Edhe çdo grek. Edhe nga ata që thua ti, asnjë nuk ka thënë, se greku është më i mirë se ne! Pra, skam pse ti dëgjoj dhe ti dua. Ti që i dëgjon nuk je rus i plotë, po gjysëm. Je tamam si një shqiptar.

Ai që preferon më shumë muzikën e një populli tjetër nga ajo etij, nuk është përvëndin e tij. Eshtë kundër muzikës dhe vëndit të tij. Unë ndërhyra të dija çkish me shqiptarët, pse i urrente dhe fliste me aq mllef, duke i quajtur edhe mbi zvarranikë, mbi hiena, nësa dëgjojmë përditë dhe kurdoherë muzikën greke, edhe atë që shan dhe mallkon shqiptarët.

Në Greqi pashë se egërsia ndaj shqiptarëve nuk shfaqej vetëm nga plaku që adhuronte vlerën e muzikës dhe kulturës së vëndit të tij, po edhe te të rinjtë, sidomos të priftërinjtë e kishave, te shtetarët e administratës, të mësuesit skolastik të shkollave, te politikanët, diplomatët dhe gjeneralët shovenë. 



Bastardët që hapën kufijtë për hasmët, 



Në vitin 1997, Greqia, Serbia, gjithë ata që i përkrahnin jashtë e brenda vëndit ua ndezën urrejtjen dhe flisnin vetëm kundër Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve. Në jug, u ulën flamurët shqiptare dhe u ngritën ata greke. Kjo bëhej në prani të brokeve, imameve , koçive, qilimeve, ruçëve, pëllumbëve, majkove, alive, etj bastardë që hapën kufijtë për hasmët.

Ndërsa në Shishtavec, nën urdhërat e Dokles ngrihej flamuri i bardhë, i turpit. Dhe ky dorëzim ndaj hasmit sllav, bëhej nga shqiptarët, ku të parët e tyre e kishin mbrojtur me nder dhe burrëri, tokën që u bënte bukën, u jepte lumturinë, u ndezte energjitë, u mbante në gji emrin dhe legjendën e të parëve; flamurin që u kish rrit5ur krenarinë; gjuhën që u përcaktonte etninë, lavdinë në breza dhe në shekuj. Po për çudi, eposin e të parëve, shpirtin atdhedashës që një deledash Dokle kish arritur tua shpërbënte, deri në vrasjen e burrërisë, shqiptarizmit, të mohonin dhe të ktheheshin në frikacakë të përbaltur.

Pa u dukur armiku, ata ngritën flamurin e çburrërimit, tamam si një ushtri tradhëtare në front. Milot, lazërit, andonët, himariotëve të qëndresës në shekuj, të besës dhe nacionalizmit, u thanë se tradhëtia e tokës, emrit shqiptar, dokeve dhe zakonit, është nder, është burrëri. Dhe ata pranuan të ulej flamuri i tyre dhe të ngrihej ai i pasardhësve të Zervës, që i kish zhuritur në momentin që do të jepte shpirtin e zi lë amanetin; Vrijini shqiptarët e ngelë. Jam krenar që vdes se pas lash: gërmalla, hi, viktima, dhe zi! 

Dhe këtë dëshirë të çmëndur, e rindezën te grekët, shqipfolësit pamoral, infermieri kuqalash askushi Broka, zioshi i urrejtshëm Gjinushi, grekofili vrasës Ruçi, të tre levantinë, por e gënjyen Labërinë e Selamit, Lepenicës, Gjolekës, birbilenjve. Dhe lebërit i thanë grekut fute ushtrinë dhe shpjere në Tiranë të mbrosh shërbëtorët që vure në pushtet.

Ngriji kishat ku të duash, një si në fshatrat e tuaDhe tani lebërit i shikojnë si të habitur. Paditin vetveten për atë që bënë, në dëm të nderit të tyre, të lavdisë së të parëve. Vjellin mllef se për ato që ju thanë të bëheshin, nuk u bënë. Levantinët banditë që morën pushtetin u kthyen në kurvarë, mafiozë, kusarë të pangopur, në vrasës. Të gjithë në shërbim të grekut e serbit.

Nëpërmjet askushëve si njerëz, por levantinë të zinjë si: Broka, Gjinushi, Dokle, Ruçi, lebërit tani përcaktojnë ligësinë e gjithë bandës, edhe të Metës që dogji Beratin dhe u tha bandave të skraparllinjve: vrisni cilin të doni, villni çtë mundni; Meidani që lau Cërrikun me gjak, që veshi qyrkun e presidentit e tha: Unë sdi të komandoj, po do vras aq sa dua. Nanon që ishte kryebanditi i partisë së krimit dhe u tha shqiptarëve: Mjaft kini shikuar nga Tirana, tani shikoni nga Athina!.

Dhe tani, lebërit, tërë shqiptarët i njohin mirë, ata që i prunë gjemën Shqipërisë: grekun, serbin, mafien. Vetëm ata vendosën në pushtet bandën e tyre kolaboracioniste të Nano-Gjinushi-Meta. Dhe shumë nga këta banditë u urdhëruan të flisni edhe si shqiptarë, që të quheshin të tillë. Kështu kryemafiozi Nano bërtiste Shqipëria jonë e dashur!, arixhiu i Pejës, Meidani, Do ta bëjmë Shqipërinë!, dhijari i Skraparit, Meta: Do bëhem si Riza Cerrova, që ta pataks Shqipërinë!, por që së bashku përbëjnë kryetradhëtinë, kryemafien, kryekrimin. Dhe janë fajtorët në histori, se i hapën rrugët grekut dhe tradhëtuan interesat kombëtare. 



Shqipfolësit shitur: Greqia na mban me bukë! 



Greku me çdo kusht do Shqipërinë. Bashkë me armët e vrasjes, priftërinjtë dhe asfalia e grekut na prunë me mijëra kaseta të muzikës së andartëve, na prunë tonelatat e ushqimeve të kalbëta, të helmëta, marrë nga hedhurinat e Europës.

Na pruri varfërinë, sëmundjet, pasigurinë, na vrau shpresën për të qenë të qetë dhe të lirë. Propaganda e grekomanëve në pushtet, e komunistëve injorantë dhe të shitur në nder dhe etni të hasmit të zi, për një copë bukë që fitohet me gjak dhe përbuzje, krahas pushtimit grek me ushtri tebdile, me priftërinjtë, i mëshojnë së ndyrë: Greku na mban me bukë!

Shqiptarët naivë besojnë së nuk janë të aftë të bëjnë krahasime me shtetet humane: Italia, Gjermania, Anglia, ku shkojnë shqiptarë, po atyre nuk ua ndryshojnë emrin në katolik, protestant, nuk i ndalin të këndojnë, të flasin në gjuhën e nënës, të thonë se janë shqiptarë, siç ua bën greku; u mohon emrin, gjuhën, kombësinë dhe pa thënë se je Vorio-Epiriotë, nuk mund të zënë vend në Greqi.

Ka ardhur koha që shqiptarët ta bëjnëkëtë krahasim dhe të kuptojnë se greku dhe kasha e mesjetës së ortodoksisëgreke janë rreziku real i sotëm dhe i nesërm për shkatërrimin e kombit shqiptar. Pra, i vetëqënies vitale të tyre. Faktet duhet të bindin të madh e të vogël, të shkolluar e të pashkolluar, Brenda dhe jasht vendit, por që është e ngelet shqiptar. Më shumë alarmin për rrezikun e egër dhe të shpejtë, duhet taq japin lebërit. Tërë shqiptarët, por më shumë se atyre u janë drejtuar armët e mashtrimit, korruptimit e mashtrimit, korruptimit dhe të vrasjes në pabesi. Ata sduhet ti lëshoi burrëria dhe trimëria që u kanë mëkuar të parët.

Për katër vjet që sundon banda grekomane, Greqia gati arriti ëndrrën e Megaloidhesë. Tani muzika greke po e mbyt atë shqiptare. Në çdo qoshe të Tiranës e qytete të tjera, në çdo klub e kafenë, të paguara nga janullatosat shqipfolës, ulërima e këngës helene të shurdhon dhe të neverit. Ka dyqane e magazina, ujrat, vajrat, pakot ushqimore, parullat, emrat, çmimet shkruhen greqisht.

Tani greku nga njerëzit e paskrupull, tradhëtarë e mohues të etnisë quhet dajko. Dhe ndonjë ditë këta levantinë të neveritshëm do ta quajnë baba, por ai si grek që është do ti përbuzë dhe do i quaj skllevër të pavlerë. Dhe për çudi lexon: Taverna Dajkua! Shqiptarët dinë ta përcaktojnë rrezikun, po tani hanë mastiçe e kastravecë, siç thoshte i madhi Fishta. Në Shqipëri po mbyllen shkollat shqipe dhe happen ato në gjuhën greke. Kishat dhe manastirët shqiptarë, me ligjet e bandës grekomane po gllabërojnë mijëra ha tokë në tërë Shqipërinë, me tapi të ligjëruara: Pronë e Kishës Greke! 



Shqiptarët e besimit mysliman i trëmben Janullatosit! 



Të gjithë e dinë se Janullatosi ka ardhur në Shqipëri si biri i djallit, po ai nuk është vetëm. Djalli i zi ka lidhje edhe përtej oqeaneve, ose nga Patrikana e Stambollit (Konstandinopoja), në Uashington, të lobit grek. Dega e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare në SHBA, është vënë tërësisht në shërbim të lobit grek në Amerikë. Gjoja në emër të Zotit dhe për të mos u dukur dora e fshehtë e priftit asfalias, për hapjen e kishave greke në Shqipëri po kontribuon edhe dega e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare në SHBA dhe dërgon këtu edhe emisarë për të thënë se Janullatosi sështë djall po ëngjëll dhe ngritja e kishave u bëka me vullnetin e shqiptarëve ortodoks në Amerikë!?

Çdo gjë që realizohet nga lobi grek, kudo që është, kundër Shqipërisë, bëhet sipas planeve dhe projekteve të priftit primitiv të lashtësisë, ardhur nga Athina. Dhe ja, projekti i Janullatosit hidhet për zbatim edhe në malësinë e Tiranës, në fshatrat Dershen dhe Selme. Këtu pra, ngrihet kasha e Janullatosit, gjoja me kontributin e njerëzve të zotit përtej deteve! Del pyetja, nëqoftëse këta ortodoks shqiptarë në Amerikë, pse nuk bëjnë një kishë të re në një fshat me përbërje ortodokse, po në fshatrat 100% myslimane? Atëhere nëqoftëse kjo kishë bëhet për llogari të Janullatosit (dhe kështu është), a duhet demaskuar ortodoksit në Amerikë, për këtë ndërhyrje në punët e brendshme. Ose që është një veprim antishqiptar, si dhe i Janullatosit?

Kjo është lufta e hapët e shovene kundër Shqipërisë ka vënë në pararojë të saj kishën e Janullatosit dhe tërë segmentet e fshehtë. Zbatuesi i projektit të Janullatosit në Dershen, një prift i ardhur nga Amerika, bëhet në bazë të studimeve, që janë shfaqje tërë antishqiptarëve shqipfolës. Ata kanë bërë me saktësi testimin e përgjumjes së turpshme. Si shqiptarët e jugut që heshtin, se u premtohet një copë bukë e helmët, nga ca para të fëlliqura edhe në fshatrat e tjera, deri në Dershen dhe Selmë, heshtet dhe kishat greke ngrihen pa asnjë rezistencë të besimtarëve muslimanë, dhe jo vetëm të muslimanëve, po shqiptarëve që nesër do u mohohet etnia, historia, lavdia, legjenda, eposi dhe në shqipërinë e nesërme do dëgjohet gjuha e Zervës, Venizellosit, Papandreut. Dhe kjo fitore helene do të arrihet vetëm po nuk u zghuan shqiptarët. 

Secili ta kuptojë se kasha kaure, tani po vendos minën në themelet e xhamive, që nesër ti shkuli tërësisht. Dhe bashkë me to do shkuli edhe kështjellat shqiptare, ku i ndërtuan dhe i mbrojtën bijtë e shqipes në shekuj. Shqiptarët qysh nesër, sa sështë vonë duhet ti shkulin kishat greke nga vëndi që su takon.

Kjo nuk e prish harmoninë e feve, përkundrazi këtë e bën Janullatosi. Por shqiptarët nuk do ta lenë një djall me kamillaf të zi të prishi traditën historike të feve shqiptare. Janullatosi është një djall dhe sdo ta ndalojë luftën. Sot vazhdon ti poshtërojë shqiptarët se nuk i pyet çjanë dhe sua përfill vitalitetin, duke mohuar edhe pragjet. Meqë gjer sot nuk e ka provuar kundër mënxyrës që na bie, shpreson se pasi ti nënshtrojë shqiptarët, do arrijë ti zhduki dhe ti hapi rrugën helenizmit djall. Mesa duket, shqiptarët e besimit mysliman, po i trembën Janullatosit. 



Të hiqet pushteti ilegal i Shqipërisë dhe të shpallet pushtimi ilegal! 



Me një mandat të bandës grekomane, Greqia arriti ëndrën munduese shekullore. Në Shkumbin e tutje, me urdhërin grek, banda e Metës dhe e Nanos nuk lejuan të fitonte asnjë deputet nacionalist, por të gjithë grekomanë. Shqiptarët përsëri do flenë dhe, ndoshta, nuk do ta vlerësojnë rrezikun që u troket në derë, në mandatin e dyte, po qe se banda e Metës do rimbahet me terrorizëm, ku grekut i duhet të qëndrojë medomosdo edhe në mandatin e dyte të grabitur.

Në këtë mandat greku mendon të ngrerë kishat edhe në veri dhe kjo do ndodhi nëqoftëse shqiptarët do hanë purrie dhe do kënaqen me muzikën e valltarët grek, që do kërcejnë mbi varret e të parëve te shqiptarëve, me priftërinjtë grekë që japim meshë në gjuhën greke. Thua se greku do hedhi vërtetë valle kaq lirshëm në tokën e arbërve?!

Tani qeveria greke studion situatën, se është para presionit të reaksionit antishqiptar, Qeveria Vorio Epiriotë, e krijuar në mërgim, Organizata revolucionare Epiriote, organizatat e tjera antishqiptare Lotos, Mavi etj, i bëjnë presion qeverise që ta heqi politikën e pushtimit ilegal mbi Shqipërinë, të kërcëlliti dhëmbët me ligjin e luftës dhe të shpalli pushtimin legal, të saj. Por Simitiset, Papandretë, Janullatoset, presin të plotësohen kushtet që tua lehtësojnë agresionet e heshtur.

Ndaj qeveria greke, meqë trëmbet nga revoltat e ahqiptarëve, kundër bandës grekomane që quhet qeveri, ka vënë në lëvizje tërë segmentet antishqiptare, qysh nga asfalia, konsullatat, ambasada, priftërinjtë, afaristët, investitorët, këshilltarët e tregëtarët, që me anën e nënpunësave grekë në Tiranë, të hedhi në dorë sektorët jetikë të ekonomisë, të vazhdojë të thellojë krizën, të nënshtrojë gjithë vendin.

Thithja e buxhetit nga fushata për rimbajtjen e pushtetit nga bandat grekomane ishte urdhër i Athinës, që të thellohet varfëria dhe të ikin sa më shumë shqiptarë. Ata që kundërshtojnë të vihen nën tehun e terrorizmit të grekofilëve të Metës dhe Nanos. 





Manastiri i Zvërrnecit u shërben punëve të zotit, apo asfalisë? 



Grekërit në Shqipëri janë në aktivitetin antishqiptar nga mëngjesi në darkë. Krerët kryesorë të asfalisë i ka nxjerrë në pararojë. Meqe i trëmbet shqiptarizmit, sidomos atij jugor, në Vlorë është caktuar njeriu i djallit, Janullatosi. Ky manastirin e Zvërrnecit e ka kthyer në shtabin e asfalisë kundër jugut, që është në plan të gllabërohet sa më parë. Për tu justifikuar, njeriu i djallit ka mbledhur nja 120 lebër të tradhëtuar për tu bërë banditë, duke u veshur veladonin e zi dhe kamillafin. 

Janullatosi nga një anë punon të shkollojë priftërinjtë e rinj, nga ana tjetër, herë pas here në Vlorë, organizon mbledhje të ish-sigurimsave, të oficerave, nënpunësave, të atyre që morën pjesë në rebelim 1997 si dhe rrogëtarët që greku u ka përgatitur çarkun, si atyre të fshatit edhe të qytetit me pensionet e turpit. Qëllimi i këtyre mbledhjeve është testim nga asfalia dhe njeriu i zotit, Janullatosi. Me këto testime duan të përcaktojnë shkallën e shqiptarizmit në rrethin e Vlorës, në tërë jugun e Shqipërisë.

Vërtetë ka ardhur koha që shqiptarët të zgjohen sa nuk është vonë. Banda kolaboracioniste, do që të shpejtojë dhe egërsojë terrorizmin mbi popull, që ta lehtësojë më shumë depërtimin grek, sidomos në ata rrethe, ku shqiptarizmi është shprehje solide e shqiptarëve.

Hapur greku lufton të gllabërojë sektorët e ekonomisë, pastaj institucionet që kanë rëndësi jetike për të. Do e pranojnë vërtetë skllavërinë dhe zhdukjen e shqiptarëve, tani në shekullin e ri?

Vitaliteti i tyre u ka qëndruar egërsisë së shekujve dhe shpresën se ka humbur te qënia dhe liria. Më në fund, shqiptarët e kanë kuptuar forcën, nderin dhe dinjitetin për ti mbrojtur me trimëri. Ndonjë levantin frikacak nuk i takon vlerës së shqiptarizmit në shekuj dhe ai do jetë i përbuzuri i kohës. Tani kurveleshasi, vlonjati, gjirokastriti, sarandioti, devolliti, shishtavecari dhe himarioti duhet ti njohin më mirë ata që u prunë kobin në vatër, që u vranë qetësinë, u ndalën kamjen: Nanon, Metën, Meidanin, Gjinushin, Cekën, Doklen, Ruçin, Brokën e djajtë e të tjerë shqipfolës.

Shqiptarët, duhet të dinë si tua kërkojnë llogaritë e kriminelëve, kusarëve, tradhëtarëve. Sdo ketë shqiptar të mos e kuptoi se banda që pruri greku në Shqipëri, për hesapet e tij, erdhi për vete dhe kundër Shqipërisë e shqiptarëve. Ndaj sa erdhi në pushtet ajo vrau, së pari Azemin, Heroin Kombëtar, dhjetra demokratë.

Izoloi Tropojën dhe vrau mbi 130 djem, se ishin shqiptarë, vrau nxënësit e shkollës së mesme me bombë, arrestoi Azgan Haklaj dhe për hakmarrje terroristët mafiozë të Metës i shkulën edhe thonjtë si hakmarrje ndaj kundërshtarit të kryemafiozit.

Tani që populli e zgjodhi deputet dhe Haklaj nuk pranoi milionat e Metës të heshte, terroristët e djallit të Skraparit hodhën në erë pallatin ku banonte kundërshtari, duke mos pyetur për viktimat e pafajshme.

Banda e papërgjegjshme që erdhi në pushtet shkatërroi i vodhi paratë e popullit në fondacione, banka, thesarin, pruri skamjen, varfërinë, përzuri mbi 1 milion shqiptarë dhe po ta lënë, edhe ata që kanë ngelë nuk janë të sigurt në shtëpitë e tyre.

A duhet lënë më tej kjo bandë? Kush nuk zgjohet sot, sdo të ketë kohë të marrë frymë. Ai që e do jetën e tij, të fëmijve, duhet të ta përzërë bandën që është kundër qeshjes, lumturisë, kundër jetës. 



Musa Tartari 

Marre nga rimekembja

Anton!

----------


## Dita

Vazhdim


*reflektim10*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 42
(2/5/02 1:27:34 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Antoni e ka mire qe kerkon ide konkrete per kete pune. Ideja e pare eshte organizimi i emigranteve shqipate ne Greqi, te kerkojne shkolla fillore ne shqip per femijet e tyre, te denoncojne ne menyre sistematike ne institucionet perkatese evropiane shkeljet elementare te te drejtave te njeriut qe u behen shqiptareve ne Greqi. Ne qofte se ndonje pjesmarres i ketij forumi jeton aktualisht ne Greqi le te na furnizoje me fakte dhe mund te bashkepunojme per shkrimin e peticioneve per t'ia derguar Keshillit te Evropes ne Strasburg, Parlamentit Evropian, Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch. Ky presion duhet te jete i vazhdueshem qe te jape nje fare efekti. 

Edited by: reflektim10 at: 2/5/02 1:30:22 pm





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1165
(2/7/02 3:03:44 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me behet shume qefi qe u kujtua dikush per kete teme!

Une vete jam shume dakort te bejme dhe dicka konkrete ne kete drejtim.

Shnet Anton!





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1205
(2/14/02 11:15:41 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Oktapodi" grek shtrin tentakulat dhe ne Berat


Ne qytetin e Beratit, ku papunesia ka kapur shifrat e 30% te
fuqise aktive për pune, detyrimisht te vetmet te ardhura, qe
me qindra e mijera familje beratase i shtyjne ditet e javes me
buke, jane vetem te ardhurat nga emigracioni qe ua sigurojne
djemte e vazjat qe punojne ne Greqi, Itali e ne vende te
ndryshme te botes. Jane me qindra Sokole qe jane bere Sotire, 
jane me dhjetra Vjollca qe jane bere Vangjeli ne Greqi, se
ndryshe nuk gjen dot pune, e nuk e ndihmon dot familjen ne
Berat. Atje dihet se si paguhen djemte e Shqiperise, 5-6 djem 
marrin sa merr nje grek i vetem, kur dihet se si punon greku e
si punon shqiptari. Por nuk i kane thene me kot se fukaralleku 
eshte kemishe prej zjarri dhe te con dhe ne dere te hasmit.
Nejse, shume apo pak, me ato qe kane marre, kane mbajtur
frymen gjalle. Por dhe keta para qe sjellin djemte e Beratit
ne qytetin e tyre, greku ja gjeti anen dhe ja merr qe atje ose
ja grumbullon ne Berat nepermjet bankes se re, qe po hap ne
kete qytet. U shtua me shume ky oreks kur u ndryshua monedha 
greke. 
Keshtu shqiptaret e paguar me Euro; keto Euro do t'i kembejne
ne banken greke nepermjet se ciles dhe do te vijne ne Berat.
Keshtu qe oktapodi i financave greke e shtriu dhe nje
tentakule tjeter ne qytetin e virgjer te Beratit. Me perurimin
e kesaj banke, (filial i Alpha Bank) shtohet me shume numri i
kembeve te oktapodit qe ze per fyti ekonomine shqiptare.
Mendoni për nje cast se çfare shteti "ndertuan" socialistet:
tere bankat e Greqise! Nderlidhja celulare po Greqise!
Telefonia e instaluar, telekomi, po behet gati ti jepet
Greqise! Tregtia eshte nen kthetrat greke! Bujqesia po ashtu,
ne PS dhe ne qeveri gelojne grekofilet. Nuk qe pa bisht prapa 
kerkesa e Nanos dikur për ta bere Shqiperine protektorat te
nje "shteti europian" (Nanua kishte parasysh Greqine si
tutore) ndersa sot, ne jemi kthyer ne koloni greke, perderisa
Arta e te tjeret urdhrat i marrin nga greket. Ne vertete qe
Italine e kemi partner "strategjik", vertete Italia na jep
fonde, por tregtine me te madhe dhe tenderat na i fiton vellai
i vogel greku! Paçka se Italia eshte njeqind here me e
zhvilluar se greku, me e ndershme, ne preferojme mbeturinat
greke, se jemi lidhur me te qe ne kohen e qoftelargut dhe
femijet nuk dalin dot kunder prinderve. 
Keshtu dhe ne Berat, Eurot do te shkojne ne Greqi, sepse qe
andej vijne!


Bujar Orizaj


Marre nga 55 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1251
(2/19/02 6:02:51 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Ambasada ne Athine nuk eshte per ne"
Ndricim Nero Gjirokaster - Emigrantet shqiptare ne Greqi i kujtuan te dielen, gjate nje proteste, Ambasades Shqiptare ne Athine misionin e vertete per te cilen ajo paguhet nga taksapaguesit shqiptare. Rreth 100 emigrante shqiptare, te grumbulluar ne stacionin hekurudhor "Megara Muziqi", nisen protesten e tyre para godines diplomatike shqiptare ne kryeqytetin grek. Emigrantet mbanin ne duar parullat ku denoncohej korrupsioni si dhe vemendja e saj e ulet per mbrojtjen e interesave te emigranteve shqiptare te punesuar ne Greqi. Kerkesat qe i ishin paraqitur me pare perfaqesise me te larte te shtetit shqiptar ne Greqi nga komisioni organizator i shoqatave dhe sindikatave te emigranteve nuk ishin thjesht te nje karakteri teknik, sikunder nxituan te shpallnin zyrtaret e Ministrise se Puneve te Jashtme ne Tirane. Pagesa e taksave me monedhen euro dhe jo me dollare, ulja e taksave dhe tarifave konsullore per legalizimin e dokumentave, apo ndryshimin e orarit te pritjes se emigranteve, nuk perbenin thelbin e kerkesave te emigranteve. P`rkundrazi mbrojtja e interesave dhe te drejtave te tyre si dhe dhenia fund e praktikave korruptive ne marredheniet mes administrates diplomatike dhe emigranteve, ishte shqetesimi qe detyroi protesten e emigranteve para selise se ftohte diplomatike shqiptare ne Athine. "Qendrimi inaktiv i ambasades ndaj problemit te emigranteve shqiptare eshte padyshim shprehje e nje politike te mefshet te qeverise shqiptare ne rrafshin diplomatik", kane pohuar per "KJ" gjate disa intervistave te meparshme perfaqesues te shoqatave te emigranteve shqiptare ne Athine. Ne Greqi jeton gati 1/3 e popullsise shqiptare, por Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme ka zgjedhur per cudi nje minoritar grek me emrin Jani Dako ne nje nga funksionet kryesore te perfaqesise sone diplomatike te Athines. Nuk ka pse te kete paragjykim ne kete perzgjedhje, por ajo behet dyshuese kur ky person si ish-kryetar i Keshillit te Rrethit ne Gjirokaster, gjate mandatit te kaluar, mbahet mend me se shumti si nder te vetmit ne kete post, qe vetem disa dite ne vit vizitonte zyren e tij te punes. Shperfilles ndaj pushtetit brenda territorit te Republikes se Shqiperise, ai nuk mund te jete mbrojtes i interesave te emigranteve shqiptare ne shtetin me te cilin nuk ndan thjesht kombesine, por edhe interesat ekonomike. Nga ana tjeter guximi i diplomateve tane ne Greqi kufizohet thjesht ne raportimin rutinor te ngjarjeve ne shtetin helen. Pak nga zhdervjelltesia e nje organizmi diplomatik, drejt te cilit duhet te mbanin syte rreth 1 milion shqiptaret e Greqise, ka treguar Ambasada shqiptare e Athines. Si per te shtuar brengosjen e emigranteve te paperfillur nga institucioni i vetem i perfaqesimit te shtetit te tyre ne Greqi, procedurat konsullore duket sikur jane bere enkas per t'u plasur buzen. Marrja ne konsiderate e tyre me ne fund nga Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme te Shqiperise eshte nje hap i vleresueshem, por mbulimi i qellimit te protestes para Ambasades shqiptare ne Athine (qe per perkitje ngrihet vetem pak metra larg Ambasades Amerikane), eshte shenje e nje hermetizimi te kuq, trashegimi i internacionalizmit proletar.



Anton! 




*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1269
(2/21/02 4:04:21 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Var vehten pse greket grisin vizen
Gezim Ashimi Korce - Policia greke i gris pasaporten nderkombetare me vize shengen dhe nje 46 vjecar i jep fund jetes me vetvarje. Hajdar Mustafa nga fshati Kamenice i rrethit Korce, eshte vetvarur ne banesen e tij rreth ores 17.00., te dites se marte. Burime zyrtare te policise, thane se 46 vjecari e ka kryer aktin e vetvrasjes me rripin e pantallonave te tij duke e perforcuar edhe me nje tel te lidhur tek trari i murit te shtepise se vjeter, ne nje lartesi rreth 2 metra. Nga hetimet e para te policise ne vendngjarje ka dale se viktima ishte me te meta mendore dhe kishte 4 femije. Per burime te "Koha Jone" nga grupi hetimor, thane se shkaku i vertete i vetvarjes se 46 vjecarit Mustafa, ka qene grisja e pasaportes se tij nga policia greke ne vendkalimin kufitar te Kapshtices. Te njejtat burime, sqaruan se ky person ishte paraqitur pak dite me pare ne dogane me synimin per te shkuar si emigrant ne Greqi, por policia helene, duke dyshuar se ky person ishte pajisur me vize te fallsifikuar, i ka grisur pasaporten. Me shpresa te shuara per te arritur nje mireqenie me te mire, 46 vjecari nga fshati Kamenice i cili jetonte ne nje gjendje te mjerueshme sociale, u vetvar ne banesen e tij. Sipas te dhenave nga grupi hetimor, viktima kishte paralajmeruar edhe me pare kryerjen e nje akti vetevrasjeje ne fshatin e tij, i shtyre me shume nga gjendja e keqe ekonomike se sa nga shqetesimet mendore. Por, fati i keq e donte qe policia greke te mos e kishte problem qe te perseriste me te ate qe ka bere dhe bene me mijra shqiptare qe shkelin ne token greke duke i grisur dokumentat. Edhe kryeministri Majko tre vjet me pare ne nje takim me autoritete greke deklaroi me ironi se edhe vet kishte frike se mos gjate vizites ne Greqi i grisin pasaporten. Ngjarja e fundit e verteton mese miri kete situate e cila perfundoi ne menyre tragjike. Ne te njejetn kohe kjo ngjarje duhet te shnderrohet ne nje apel per te gjitha strukturat e shtetit grek ne menyre qe raste te tilla te mos perseriten. Ne vendin tone ka shume njerez qe nuk shkojne ne Greqi vetem e vetem se e ndjejne vehten te diskriminuar. Greqia, ky shtet qe e cileson vehten demokratik, eshte i vetmi nga vendet e perendimit qe prodhon rracizem. Grisje pasaportash nuk ndodhin as ne Gjermani, as ne Angli e Hollande por vetem ne Greqi. Vetvrasja e emigrantit per shkak te grisjes se vizes shengen tregon nivelin e ketij shteti. Nga ana tjeter shume emigrante kane shprehur indinjate por edhe proteste ndaj policise greke per ngjarjen e fundit duke kerkuar mos perserisjen e ngjarjeve te tilla. 



© Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved 


Ca te thuash!

Anton! 





*vlora67*
Moderator
Posts: 73
(2/21/02 1:49:54 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greqia para disa ditesh aprovoi ne parlament nje plan $ 650 milion dollare per zhvillimin e Ballkanit. Ku mendoni se ato para do te shkojne? 

Per te blere qeveritaret tane. 


Fajin s'e kane greket, fajin e kemi vete qe s'u presim kokat atyre qe i kemi brenda shtepise e na bejne politiken e grekut. 

Vlora67 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1280
(2/23/02 7:25:24 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Gjuha arvanitase qe flitet ne Greqi eshte gjuha e heronjve tane qe bene kryengritjen e vitit 1821. Eshte gjuha e heronjve te lashtesise dhe si e tille duhej te ishte e respektuar dhe e shenjte . . . Fatkeqesisht "Arvanitet" dhe "Gjuha e Perendive" nuk jane perkthyer ne shqip. Shpresoj qe heret e avone do te perkthehen. Do te isha i lumtur te shoh keto vepra te botohen ne Amerike..." 




INTERVISTA



- Qe ne krye te kesaj bisede, zoti Kolia, ju falenderojme per mundesine qe na dhate per t'ju intervistuar dhe per te realizuar nje cikel fotografish, te cilat jane te destinuara per shtypin e diaspores shqiptare ne SHBA, lexuesit e te ciles, per fat te keq, nuk kane akoma njohuri te plota mbi vepren tuaj studimore si dhe veprimtarine tuaj.




A.KOLIA: Ju falenderoj gjithashtu dhe gezohem qe kjo interviste do te behet shkak qe te njihem me shqiptaret qe jetojne e punojne ne Amerike. 



- Jeni i njohur ne boten shqiptare dhe i vleresuar si nje nder perfaqesuesit me te shquar te arvanitasve (Arberesheve, sic quhen ne Shqiperi, Kosove e Itali) te Greqise. Cfare ka qene zanafilla e ngacmimi per te ardhur deri tek dy veprat madhore

sic jane: "Arvanitet" dhe "Gjuha e Perendive" ?




A.KOLIA: Qe nga shekulli i kaluar, ne Greqi jetuan studiues te vecante, te cilet u perpoqen te hidhnin drite ne histori per te njohur racen shqiptare e gjuhen e saj. Ajo ishte logjike, sepse nje pjese e madhe e popullit grek e ka prejardhjen e tij nga Epiri i sotem e nga Shqiperia dhe jane njohur si arvanitas.

Jane pikekrisht ata arvanitas qe dhane thuajse shumicen e heronjve te vitit 1821, ata ishin gjithashtu krijuesit e shtetit te ri grek. Kjo e vertete, vecanerisht vitet e fundit, i eshte fshehur popullit grek per shume arsye. Emri "arvanitas" ne Greqi duhej te ishte titull nderi e jo te perfundonte pothuajse i share. Vecse krejt keshtu ishte katandisur dhe emri "grek" ne fillim te viteve bizantine. Ky ishte shkaku kryesor qe nxiti te shkruaj librin "Arvanitet dhe prejardhja e grekeve" duke i bere nje vrojtim tere historise greke qe nga lashtesia me pellazget e deri ne kryengritjen e vitit 1821.

Historianet greke, bashkekohes te mi, shkruajne historine e Greqise dhe i nxjerrin jashte tyre: pellazget ne lashtesi dhe arvanitet ne historine e re. Por, nje histori greke, e cila nuk merr ne konsiderate te saj pellazget dhe arvanitet, ajo nuk eshte as greke dhe as histori nuk mund te jete. Nderkohe ne librin tim te dyte "Gjuha e perendive" (I glossa ton Theon) nuk mund te jete vecse nje kapitull i librit tim te pare e ku percillet, ne essence dhe ne permbatjen e tij, adhurimet e grekeve te vjeter dhe pellazgeve, udherrefyes ne kete teme eshte etimologjia e emrave te perendive, te adhurimeve dhe perkufizimi i toponimeve madje dhe thjeshte emrat e heronjve e gjysmeperendive . Perpjekjet e reja te tanishme sjellin qe etimologjia te shpjegohet jo vetem me ndihmen e antikitetit grek, latin e te sanskrishtes, por dhe te arvanitasve (pra shqipes se vjeter). Edhe gjuha arvanitase, sic do te konkludoje lexuesi, eshte nje zbulim i vertete ne kete perpjekje .



- Vepra se shumti nuk shkeputet me njeriun - krijuesin e saj, prandaj pa u shkeputur prej saj na lejoni tju pyesim dicka mbi trungun tuaj familjar si dhe emocionet e femijerise ne mjediset arvanitase ku jeni lindur e rritur.




A.KOLIA: Prejardhja ime eshte nga nje fshat 20 km. ne perendim te Thivas, atje ku gjendeshin Thespieset e lashte. Fshati quhej Kaskaveli, por tanime shumica e fshatrave kane nderruar emra per shkak te ndonje nenpunesi burokrat injorant, keshtu qe fshati im quhet Leontari.

Te gjitha fshatrat e krahines se Thivas dhe vete Thiva, jane arvanitase. Ne kete vend kalova vitet e mia te para dhe kam kujtime shume interesante. Atehere mungonin shume nga te mirat te cilave u gezohen njerezit sot, por zoteronte gezimi, e qeshura, ngrohtesia e marredhenieve njerezore te sinqerta e te ciltra. Njerzia dinte se c'donte, dinte si te gezonte ate qe kishte.

Gjysherit e pashkolle si dhe gjyshet tona, kishin nje mencuri te admirueshme dhe nje ngrohtesi njerezore, qe shprehej ne jeten e perditshme te tyre, ne histori, ne perrallat, kenget, vallet e ne vajtimet e tyre.

Natyrisht qe ne mes tyre flisnin gjithnje ne gjuhen arvanitase, vecse me ne femijet flsinin, aq sa dinin te flisnin, ne greqisht qe e konsideronin gjuhe te shkollimit, te dijeve e te ardhmes ne pergjithesi. Pavaresisht nga ky kushtezim, gjuha e pare me te cilen u shpreha ishte gjuha arvanitase. Kur u rrita, ne gjimnaz, fillova te dalloj ngjashmerine e disa fjaleve me gjuhen e Homerit dhe latinishten, por nuk kasha kuptuar akoma lidhjen e thelle te saj me keto gjuhe.

Njohurite tona rreth temes "Arvanitet" dhe "gjuhes arvanitase", atehere ishin jo vetem te kufizuara por pothuajse nuk ekzistonin. Mbizoteronte erresira. Ato pak vepra qe ishin shkruar per kete teme, per ne ishin krejt te panjohura. Ne asnje prej librave te njohur nga femijet ne gjimnaz, por edhe ne universitetet, nuk behej fjale per arvanitet dhe gjuhen arvanitase. Personalisht une, ne dekaden e 1960, kontaktova keto probleme dhe fillova t'i studioj, keshtu qe me 1983 nxorra vepren time "Arvanitet dhe prejardhja e grekeve", te cilit ju be nje pritje shume e mire dhe tani ndodhet ne ribotimin e 7-te.




-Ceshte per ju Thiva, kjo krahine tipike arvanitase? Cila eshte shtrirja e arvanitasve ne hapesiren e Atikise e me gjere ne Evia, Peleponez e gjetke?




A.KOLIA: Thiva dhe ne pergjithesi krahina e Thives ku qe nga shekulli i 14-te banohet vecanerisht prej arvaniteve, ka nje histori shume te lashte. Thiva pra konsiderohet sot nder qytetet me te vjetra te botes, e cila vazhdimisht dhe ne menyre te panderprere ka qene e banuar. Themeluesi i Thives, sic dihet, konsiderohet Kadmos, te cilin Herodoti e quante Fenikas, duke besuar cka i thane finikasit ne nje udhetim te tij ne Lindjen e Mesme. Ky mendim mbizoteron akoma. Por, ne qofte se do te studiosh ne thellesi te miteve te antikitetit grek, historia e Thives, do te konstatosh se Kadmos nuk ishte finikas, por nje prej shume te ardhurve te races se madhe pelazgjike qe kishin strehet e tyre ne male te Epirit te sotem dhe Shqiperise. Kete kam theksuar ne librin tim te pare, gjithashtu jam ne perfundim te nje studimi analitik per kete teme te cilin do ta botoj se shpejti. Duke shqyrtuar me kujdes mithin e Kadmit, do te shikosh menjehere lidhjet e ngushta te Thives me Ilirine.

Kur Kadmi kthehet merr gruan e tij dhe shkon te jape shpirt ne atdheun e tij. Nuk shkoi ne Finik, por ne Iliri. Atje beri familjen e tij te fundit te quajtur Ilir, thote mitologjia qe do te lidh Iliret me Kadmin. Gruaja e tij Armonia, eshte nga Dardania (Kosova e sotme) dhe mitologjia thote se ajo eshte motra e prijesit te dardaneve, Dardanit. Ne Thespoti, ekzistonte nje lume Kadmos ne lashtesi. Me vone kur u be lufte ne mes te Thives e te Argosit dhe fituan Thivasit, u detyruan te shperngulen. Dhe ku mendoni se shkuan? Ne Iliri! Me vone erdhen ne kete krahine biotet, pak me vone se lufta e Trojes. Dhe nga ku mendoni se erdhen? Prape nga Iliria. 2500 vjet me vone, nga i

njejti vend, erdhen ne krahinen e Thivas arvanitet. Sic shihet, te gjithe te ardhurit ne kete krahinen time, por edhe ne te gjithe Greqine e Jugut, erdhen nga vendet e Epirit te sotem dhe te Shqiperise. Per kete kam nxjerre konkluzionin se, prejardhja e races grekopelazgjike eshte nga keto vende. Ekzistojne natyrisht shume fakte te verteta dhe dokumenta, por nuk mund te permblidhen ne nje interviste. Arvanitasit, pra, te cilet erdhen te grupuar ne shekulllin e 14-te, u ngulen ne te gjitha vendet ku banonin greket e lashtesise dhe qe atje u shperndane ne te gjitha ato vende ku kishin ngulmimet greket e vjeter: Italia e jugut dhe Sicilia, Azia e Vogel etj. Historia pra ka nje vazhdimesi dhe perseritet ne menyre te mahnitshme me te njejtat motive. 

Ja vlene te theksojme se greket qe kishin rezistuar ne Greqi, kur erdhen arvanitet, ishin pak e ndiqeshin nga forcat e Perandorise Kristiane Bizantine, nga uria dhe shkaterrimet e ndryshme qe po mbulonin ate vend. Ata pak greke te perndjekur u unifikuan me Arvanitet dhe u treten ne komunitetet arvanitase te fshatrave. Keshtu, ne Atiki, Biotia, ne ishujt e Argosaronikos, ne Argolia, Korinth, Evia dhe pergjithe- sisht ne hapesirat e Peloponezit, ku kish lulezuar lashtesia greke, mbizoteroi Gjuha arvanitase dhe gjaku i ri arvanitasve te shekullit 14-te. As te mos mendohet se ne kete periudhe keta greker qe shpetuan ishin te ditur e artiste si ata te shekullit te 4-te para Krishtit. E kunderta, me perndjekjet, varferine, fatkeqesite, ishin katandisur ne nje popull analfabet, por krenar, ashtu sic ishin dhe gjysherit tane. Prandaj u unifikuan plotesisht me arvanitet, pavaresisht se nuk njihnin lidhjet e thella nderracore ndermjet tyre. Mjafton t'ju sjell nje tregues qe

ne vitin 1479, ne nje raport te venedikasit Marko Varvarigu derguar qeveritareve venedikas, thuhet fjale per fjale keshtu: "Arvanitasit dhe greket jane nje popull, qe urrejne cdo te huaj".




-A rron folklori arvanitas? Apo kenga arvanitase aq e pasur dhe burimore ka heshtur?




A.KOLIA: Ndodh dicka e cuditshme, thuajse tragjike, me folklorin arvanitas. Me krijimin e shtetit te ri grek, kur traditat e arvanitasve ishin te shumta e te medha, shume nga keto u bene perfaqesuese te folklorit te ri grek. P.sh. fustanella arvanitase konsiderohet veshja kombetare e grekeve, vallja camiko konsiderohet vallja kombetare greke. Veshjet e grave arvanitase jane krenaria e veshjeve greke. Shume mite arvanitase, legjenda, gojdhena, konsiderohen si pjese e kultures se re greke.

Persa i perket kenges, aty ka ndodhur dicka tragjike. Muzika nuk ka humbur, por vargjet jane perkthyer prej kohesh ne gjuhen greke, por fatkeqesisht pa u ruajtur, ne te shumtat e rasteve, vargjet e vjetra arvanitase. Te gjitha kenget me te vlefshme te vjetra arvanitase, sic e pohojne kerkuesit e vjeter, jane perkthyer ne greqisht duke u bere me vone si folklor i shtetit te ri grek, dhe vargjet arvanitase, me kohe, humben pergjithmone. Keshtu per fat te keq humben kenget suljote, pervec 3 - 4 prej tyre. Ky eshte nje krim tragjik dhe faji bie mbi intelektualet arvanitas qe ishin te paret qe e percmuan kulturen popullore dhe gjuhen arvanitase.

Arvanitet kane prirje dhe talent per poezne. Kur isha i vogel nuk mundesha ta konceptoj madheshtine dhe vecantine e vetkrijimeve te pafundme te dasmave, te gezimeve si dhe te hidherimeve. E konsideroja si shume te thjeshte e te natyrshme te krijosh vargje dhe kenge neper gezime, vajtime. E konsideroja shume te natyrshme qe dikush te ndjente nostalgji per jeten e tij dhe ta shprehte kete me vargje e kenge, si gjyshja ime tek thurte endete nen zhurmat e veglave te endeses. Tani e kuptoj se ato per te cilat thjeshte gezohesha, si kenaqesh nga ujerat e fresketa, ishin gjera te vecanta dhe te admirueshme qe deshmonin per nje popull, i cili mund te ishte analfabet, por kishe tradita kulturore shume te rendesishme, ndjenja poetike qe nuk gjendeshin ne popujt e tjere.

Tani pra, rralle degjohen vetkrijime arvanitase nder gezime. Vetem disa plaka vajtojne ne gjuhen arvanitase nder morte. Jam larguar shume vjet me pare nga fshati im dhe kur dy - tri vjet me pare u rigjenda atje ne nje varrim dhe degjova te vajtojne ne greqisht, u befasova dhe me erdhi t'ja plas te qeshurit. eshte njesoj si te shikosh te vallezojne vallen came me rrobe banje.




- Kur i keni nisur studimet e para mbi arvanitet ?




A.KOLIA: Nxitja perfundimtare qe me shtyti te merrem sistematikisht me arvanitet, ishte nje liber i vogel i te paharruarit Kosta Rodi me titull "Arvanitet zgjohen" me 1978. Grumbullova te gjithe bibliografine arvanitase, por nuk u mjaftova tek kjo. Fillova studimet, kuptova se duhej t'beja nje veshtrim te tere historise greke qe te kuptoja problemet e arvanitasve dhe sa munda, i permblodha dhe dhashe mendimet e mia ne librin "Arvanitasit dhe origjina e grekeve" qe u botua me 1983.


(vazhdon)




Intervistoi: K.Traboini ne Athine, korrik, 1995

Botuar ne ILLYRIA faqe.13 # 555, 15-17 gusht, 1996


www.geocities.com/traboini/autor.html 

ARISTIDH P. KOLIA
1944-2000 

Jurist, shkrimtar e studiues i shquar, 
president i Arvanitasve te Greqise 
i vrare me metoda misterioze nga 
qarqet ultranacionaliste greke.



Sikur te kishta pasur 10 nacionaliste shqiperia veprat e tij duhet te ishin ne te gjitha programet shkollore, por as ne shqip nuk jane perkthyer.

Te mos flasi kush per nacionalizem nder ne.

Shnet Anton! 





*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1285
(2/23/02 11:35:07 am)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I nderuar Z. Kryetar i Kuvendit Popullor, 
I nderuari Z. Kryeminister,
Jam nje shtetas Shqiptar me punesim te perkohshen ne SH.B.A.
Lexova nepermjet nje njoftimi te "Athens News Agency" te dates 28 qershor 1998, mbi takimin e Z. Hajdaraga Minister i Mbrojtjes i Shqiperise me Z. Tsohatzopoulos Minister i Mbrojtjes i Greqise. Jam shume i shqetesuar ne lidhje me deklarimin e Z. Hajdaraga mbi zgjatjen afatit te qendrimit te dy misioneve ushtarake greke ne Shqiperi.
Mbase largesia dhe shpesh mungesa e informacionit me ben te jem i cuditur mbi egzistencen e nje misioni te dyte ushtarak ne Shqiperi.
Sidoqofte do te thoja se Z. Hajdaraga nuk ka asnje kompetence per te hyre ne marreveshje te tilla, kur dihet se zgjatja e afateve te misioneve ushtarake ne Shqiperi jane kompetence e Kuvendit Popullor.
Po keshtu shpreh indinjaten time te thelle ne lidhje me qendrimin e ketyre misioneve ushtarake ne Shqiperi, kur dihet se ato jane nga nje shtet fqinj i cili ka pretendime territoriale ndaj vendit tone, te shprehura me Paktin e Mbrojtjes se Perbashket midis Greqise dhe Qipros vitit1993.
Ky pakt i rrezikshem, i kritikuar ashper nga NATO dhe SHBA, parashiko "perdorimin e ushtrise greke si mburoje per mbrojtjen e karakterit helenik te 'vorioepirit' (sic)".
Kjo dispozite jo vetem eshte nje dhunim i rende i se drejtes nderkombetare, por eshte nje akt i rrezikshem luftenxites dhe provokues, qe cenon sovranitetin dhe integritetin territorial te Shqiperise, dhe ve ne pikepyteje serioze maredheniete dhe miqesine shqiptar-greke.

Nga ana tjeter kreret ushtarake te Greqise kane shprehur ndjenja antishqiptare si ne lidhje me Shqiperine e Jugut ashtu dhe me Kosoven.
Ministri Tzohatsopoulos, dhe Shefi i Shtabit te Pergjithshem Tzoganis kane kerkuar vazhdimisht ngritjen e monumenteve per varret e ushtare greke te vrare gjate luftes italo-greke, kur dihet boterisht se qellimi perfundimtar i Greqise ne ate kohe ishte aneksimi i Shqiperise se Jugut. Gjithashtu, keta njerez jane te lidhur ngushte me armaten serbe. Per kete te pakten informacioni ketu ne Sh. B. A. eshte i plote dhe i besueshem.
Ju lutem Z.Kryetar i Kuvendit Popuillor, Ju lutem Z. Kryeminister, te perdorni influencen tuaj ne sherbim te interesave Kombetare Shqiptare, qe keto dy misjone ushtarake te largohen menjehere nga Shqiperia, ne menyre qe neser te mos gjendemi perballe te papriturave te cilat mund te vene ne rrezik egzistencen e Kombit tone, si dhe prishu imazhin e mire qe egziston per personalitetin tuaj..
Me respekt ,
Andon Sotiri 1998

Duke u munduar te vendos rregull ne artikujt e mbeldhur gjate viteve gjeta dhe kete leter.
Di njeri me shume permbi ate paktin e 1993?

Sigurisht qe kete patriotin nuk e degjoi njeri dhe greket ndenjen ne Atdhe.

Anton! 






*Eda H * 
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 91
(4/5/02 7:25:17 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pershendetje!
Ndikimin e greqise, ne shqiperi se pari duhet te fillohet te luftohet me vete ne shqipetaret. se ka shqipetare qe kan mesuar ca llafe greqisht e na thone se jan grek e emohjne se jan shqipetare. Kjo eshte nje, perkraje apo ndihem qe i japim ne grekut, ne vete me dashje apo pa dashje. Ne ne nga vendet e jugut kam pare se perdorim, dhramin me shume se lekun shqipetare, kjo eshte nje ndihem tjeter qe ia japim ne grekut. Kur u bene votimet ne shqiperi greku u dha ca para ca palove, edhe ata pa pike ndyshimi i dhan voten partise greke ne shqiperi (minoritares). Kjo ishte nje ndihme e madhe, e shume e ulet nga vete ne shqipetaret. Greku kur gjen shesh pse mos te beje pershesh. Kur na ka ne (mashanin, pse te perdore duart).
Greku ka bere nje propragant te madhe kunder nesh me vite e vite e jo sot, qe ne jemi popull i eger, popull mosmirejohes, nuk dim te qeverisim, prandaje kemi nevoje te na kete dikush nen kujdes( si pershebull vete greku) ne nuk na shtrihen interesat e kombit me shume se llagja ku banojme ose shume shume vendi ku banojem. Keto propraganda jan bere me qellime, edhe ne tani keto vitet e fundit po i tregojme botes, se paka shume jan te verteta. Por ama ku vertetim nuk vjen nga populli i vertete shqipetare, por nga ca te shitur, qe e kan shitur nderin e likurn, grekut e serbit. Ne me ato vrasjet ne kreqi, jan nje akt i shemtuar per ne shqipetaret, por ato vrasje jan te organizuara me qellime, qe te na paraqisin ne shqipetareve ne sy te botes, tamam ashtu sic e ka bere propagaten, greku me serbin, per ne. Pra tradhetia fillon qe nga brenda me vete ne shqipetaret, vertet keta mund te jen edhe jan pakica, por keta po e luajen rolin shume bukur, populli thote "me mire syri se sa nami". Ka me turp per ne shqipetaret, kur greku, na perdore e na shfryteson ne vete shqipetaret, per te shkateruar e copetuar shqiperin. Me thuaj cili grek, mund te shesh kreqin, apo serb ta shes serbin. Ate Misollovicin inat ta kesh sa te duash por, ama cdo gje qe ka bere e ka bere per serbine, kur vjen puna tek serbia e tek populli serbe ai te shqyen, nuk te le ai ti percmosh apo it pershkelesh. Ne kemi ca palo duke filluar me ate Fatosin, qe tha ne greqi, pse luftojem ne mo per nje "cop recke" per flamurin. "cop recke" flamuri e cfaje na greku ne, pasi ne kemi keta horra ne qeverisje. Si mund qeverija mos te doje vendin e vete, atedheun e vete, hiqi vize. Greku me shoke na i kan marr kalan na brenda.  





*llokumi*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 3
(4/8/02 10:29:29 pm)
Reply  Re: Si mund te ulet ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Duhet me i vra greket !

----------


## Iceberg

Ekspansioni grek ne Shqiperi
Nga Anthony Coughan*/ Nje nga paradokset me te dukshme te politikes se sotme shqiptare eshte se ndersa nga njera ane Shqiperia dhe shteti shqiptar vazhdojne te kene akoma probleme ende te pazgjidhura me fqinjet, kane si partnere me kryesore pikerisht vendet fqinje ose me sakte Greqine. Sot Greqia kontrollon pjesen me te madhe te ekonomise shqiptare duke kaluar ne kete drejtim edhe shtetet e fuqishme te Evropes si Italia, e cila deri ne vitin '97 ishte partneri 

kryesor i Shqiperise sidomos ne fushen e investimeve, Gjermanine, disa kompani te fuqishme te se ciles u penalizuan nga autoritetet shqiptare persa i perket projekteve te tyre ne Shqiperi sic ishte rasti i nje firme se ciles iu hoq e drejta per rikonstruktimin e aeroportit te Tiranes dhe deri diku Frances, e cila ishte nje partner i privilegjuar perendimor i periudhes se Enver Hoxhes. Ekspansioni ekonomik grek ne Shqiperi u intensifikua me ritme te shpejte sidomos pas ngjarjeve te vitit '97 gje qe perkoi dhe me ardhjen ne pushtet te Partise Socialiste te Fatos Nanos, i njohur per deklaraten e perbashket me Andreas Papandreun ne vitin 1993 per nje "Ballkan te ballkanasve" dhe kunder cdo pranie amerikane. Prania teper e rritur greke ne ekonomine shqiptare sot, duket se i ka rrenjet qe ne ditet e para te revoltave te vitit '97, kur ne qytetet e jugut te Shqiperise, valet e shkaterrimeve perfshine kryesisht investimet italiane, gje qe beri te largoheshin rreth 60% e kompanive dhe firmave te ketij vendi, qe deri atehere dominonte persa i perket pranise ne Shqiperi. Ne menyre te cuditshme, asnje nga kompanite modeste greke, ose dhe ato qe ishin "joint venture", te instaluara ne jug te vendit nuk u prek. Natyrisht, me fillimin e normalizimit te situates ne Shqiperi, vakumin italian filloi ta mbushte kapitali grek, i cili filloi te shtrihej ne te gjithe vendin duke u kujdesur me shume per jugun, te cilin, pavaresisht nga politikat zyrtare, lobe te fuqishme greke vazhdojne ta pretendojne si pjese te Greqise. Ne menyre konsistente, pak nga pak, kapitali grek, ndonese jo kompetitiv pushtoi gjithe sektoret jetike te ekonomise shqiptare. Duke mos i kushtuar kohe produkteve ushqimore dhe nje pjese te mire te mallrave te konsumit te gjere qe jane "Made in Greece", greket tashme zoterojne sektoret vitale te ekonomise shqiptare dhe kur te desherojne mund te krijojne nje kolaps te pergjithshem ne kete vend qe vazhdon te jete nje klient i bezdisshem per Evropen e te ardhmes. Deri tani, Greqia eshte furnizuesi kryesor i Shqiperise me energji ne periudhat e zgjatura te krizave energjitike te cilat jane kronike per vendin i cili dikur eksportonte energji. Ne kete aspekt, nje kontribut jo te vogel kane dhene dhe politikat energjitike te drejtuesve shteterore te ketij sektori, te cilet ne vend qe te investonin per ndertimin e termocentraleve duke blere nafte bruto qe kushton shume me lire se nafta greke e transformuar ne energji elektrike.Gjithashtu, Shqiperia ndonese njihet si nje vend i cili tradicionalisht ka pasur marredhenie te shkelqyera me vendet arabe duke qene dhe nje partner i pelqyeshem per ta, 95 perqind te naftes per te plotesuar nevojat e saj e importon nga rafinerite greke. Edhe sot, te gjitha kompanite shqiptare qe tregtojne karburante ose jane thjesht filiale te kompanive greke te ketij sektori, ose jane kliente te rregullt te tyre. Duke filluar qe para disa vitesh, disa depozita greke u bene problem pasi kishin bllokuar portin me te madh te vendit i cili figuron dhe si nje nga pikat nevralgjike te "Korridorit Lindje-Perendim". Gjithashtu, nje nga sektoret e pakte fitimprures te ekonomise shqiptare, telefonia pa tela (celularet) keto dy vitet e fundit perfundoi ne duart e kompanive greke. Grekja "Panafon" dhe partnerja e saj "Cosmote", kane ne duart e tyre gjithe sistemin e telefonave te levizshem ne Shqiperi duke zhvilluar nje konkurence ndoshta dhe me te ashper se ne vete vendin e tyre. Keshtu, sot sipas shifrave zyrtare te tyre, "Panafon" ka shtuar ne vendin fqinj vetem gjate tete muajve te aktivitetit 50. 915 kliente ne kohen qe rivalja e saj "Cosmote" ka shtuar vetem 33.417. Nderkohe, ne Greqi "Panafon" ka arritur te shtoje jo me shume se 80 mije kliente te rinj. Tani te gjitha simptomat tregojne se edhe telefonia me tela e perfaqesuar nga koncerni shteteror "Albtelekom", do te perfundoje ne duart e grekeve. Gjate viteve te shkuara zyrtaret shqiptare kane refuzuar ofertat per shitjen e "Albtelekom" partnereve te tille "Telecom Italia", i cili arriti te fuse ne dore telekomin serb, apo "Dojce Telekom" i cili kishte zoteruar atehere pjesen kryesore te aksioneve te "Croatia Telekom" dhe kerkonin te plotesonin kornizen me sistemin telefonik shqiptar. Por, jo te gjitha perfundojne me kaq. Nje sektor tjeter ku greket kane dominim te padiskutueshem eshte dhe ai bankar. Qeveria shqiptare e vitit '97 licensat e para per te zhvilluar aktivitet privat bankar ua akordoi bankave greke. Si rrjedhim, sot ne Shqiperi operojne kater banka private greke "Alfa Credit Bank", "Tirana Banka", "National Bank of Greece" dhe 

"Intercommercbank". Sipas llogaritjeve keto kater banka kontrollojne rreth 57 perqind te parave shqiptare. Sot sipas shifrave zyrtare te institucioneve shqiptare, nje nga keto banka greke, "Tirana Bank" renditet e dyta fill pas "Bankes se Kursimeve" persa i perket sasise se depozitave te akumuluara. Pas alarmit qe coi ne terheqjen masive te depozitave te shqiptareve nga "Banka e 

Kursimeve" nje pjese e parave te terhequra do te ndryshonin destinacion duke kaluar ne banken greke "Tirana Bank", por edhe ne sportelet e partnereve te tjere helenike. Mbi te gjitha bankat greke plotesojne dhe pjesen e dyte te ciklit te qarkullimit te parave te emigranteve shqiptare duke i derdhur serish ne buxhetin grek dhe duke bere qe ne Shqiperi te mos mbetet asgje. Ne kete sens, ishte me e logjikshme qe bankat shqiptare te hapnin filialet e tyre ne Greqi per te mbledhur parate e emigranteve ne menyre qe keto te investoheshin ne sipermarrje te sigurta ne Shqiperi e jo te sherbenin ekskluzivisht per zhvillimin e Greqise. Por ajo qe eshte me e rendesishmja lidhet me urine greke per te gelltitur sa me shume thela te sektorit bankar shqiptar. Bankat greke shfaqen si konkurent sa here tregu ofron aksione te bankave shqiptare sic eshte rasti i Bankes se Kursimeve. Nese greket arrijne te fusin ne dore dhe kete banke, atehere 90 perqind e parave te shqiptareve do te jene totalisht ne duart e operatoreve bankare greke. Dhe atehere do te krijohen kushte ideale qe shteti shqiptar te jete totalisht i varur nga Athina duke realizuar keshtu ne menyren me perfekte endrat e ithtareve te helenizmit qe kerkojne aneksimin e territoreve shqiptare. Do te mjaftonte vetem nje mbyllje e sporteleve te bankave greke qe ne Shqiperi te kthehej kaosi i vitit 1997, madje me pasoja edhe me te renda. Por, perballe kesaj tendence per ekspansion te grekeve, duket dhe me absurde qetesia me te cilen zyrtaret shqiptare percjellin kete proces te dorezimit te pavaresise ekonomike te vendit ne duart e nje vendi si Greqia, i njohur edhe per preferencat ndaj fqinjeve te tjere me te cilet Shqiperia vazhdon te kete probleme shekullore. Ne cdo vend tjeter, lideret politike do te alarmoheshin nese ndonje banke e huaj do te arrinte t'i afrohej cakut te 50 perqindeshit persa i perket depozitave te klienteve vendas. E njejta gje mund te thuhet dhe per opinionin publik shqiptar ne pergjithesi, i cili ndoshta i pamesuar me efeket e ligjeve te ekonomise se tregut dhe te politikave te hapjes, nuk reagon ndaj shperdorimit te pasurive kombetare. I revoltuar, nje intelektual shqiptar, antikomunist i njohur arriti deri aty sa te shprehte publikisht simpatine ndaj ish-diktatorit komunist ne kete drejtim. Megjithese "dashuria" per Greqine mund te kete filluar edhe qe nga koha kur botohej libri i tij "Dy popuj miq". 

(*Botuar ne "Dakota Sun", SHBA

----------


## Anton

Eurodeputeti grek persekuton Tiranen
Nga Viron Gjymshana Bruksel/ Tirane-Jane kthyer pothuajse ne praktike pune akuzat e vazhdueshme qe disa eurodeputete greke ngrene kunder Shqiperise ne seline e Parlamentit Europian ne Bruksel. Shqiperia akuzohet here si mbeshtetese e nacionalizmit shqiptar ne Ballkan, here si strehuese e terrorizmit islamik dhe here si shkelese e te drejtave te pakices greke qe jeton ne jug te vendit. Rasti me i fundit eshte ai i eurodeputetit grek, Stavros Xarchakos. As me shume dhe as me pak ai shkruan dhe flet per persekutime te pakices greke ne Shqiperi. 

Por sikur te mos mjaftohej me kaq, eurodeputeti grek Stavros Xarchakos merret drejtpersedrejti edhe me vete komisionerin Kris Patten. Ai shprehet haptas i pakenaqur ndaj pergjigjes qe komisioneri i BE-se i kishte dhene atij me 22 janar te ketij viti, kur ai kishte akuzuar autoritetet shqiptare per shkaterrimin e shtepive dhe pronave te grekerve qe jetojne ne Himare. Sipas Xarchakos keto te dhena nuk ishin marre fare parasysh nga komisioneri Patten, madje ishin vene ne dyshim nga ai. Sipas eurodeputetit grek, pergjigja e Kris Pattenit ve ne pozite te veshtire vete Komisionin Europian. Aq me shume, qe, sipas eurodeputetit Xarchakos perndjekja e pakices greke ne Shqiperi ka filluar qe ne kohen e regjimit komunist dhe vazhdon edhe sot. Per me shume Stavros Xarchakos eshte zemeruar nga pergjigja e komisionerit Patten, i cili i ka thene atij se qendrimi i autoriteteve te Tiranes ndaj pakices greke ne Shqiperi eshte konstruktiv dhe se organizatat nderkombetare atje nuk jane ne dijeni te ndonje lloj perndjekjeje te pakices greke. 

-Si eshte e mundur qe Bashkimi Europian vazhdon te mbeshtese ekonomikisht dhe politikisht Shqiperine, pa kerkuar me pare qe ajo te respektoje te drejtat e pakices greke atje? - kembengul ne letren e tij te fundit eurodeputeti grek.

Dhe me pas gjuha e eurodeputetit Xarchakos shkon atje ku i dhemb dhembi.

Ai i kerkon Komisionit Europian t'i thote me saktesi se sa eshte numri i shkollave ne gjuhen greke ne Shqiperi dhe ne sa zona jane shtrire ato? Sa para Bashkimi Europian i ka dhene Shqiperise gjate ketyre 10 viteve te fundit dhe me cfare kushtesh jane dhene keto ndihma? "A eshte ne dijeni Komisioni Europian se si jane perdorur fondet qe ai i ka dhene Shqiperise, dhe a eshte ai i sigurt se keto para nuk jane perdorur per te perkrahur levizjet nacionaliste ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni? Dhe se fundi a e respekton Shqiperia Protokollin e Korfuzit, - pyet Xarchakos komisionerin Patten. (Sic dihet Protokolli i Korfuzit, i nenshkruar ne fillim te shekullit te kaluar, perkrahte pretendimet territoriale greke ndaj Shqiperise).

Por, komisioneri Kris Patten nuk impresionohet nga toni dhe zemerimi i shprehur nga eurodeputeti grek. Pasi nenvizon se respektimi i te drejtave te pakicave kombetare ne vendet e Europes Juglindore mbetet nje perparesi e vecante per Bashkimin Europian, ai deklaron perseri prerzi se sipas te dhenave qe Komisioni Europian disponon nuk ka vend te flitet per "persekutime" te pakices greke ne Shqiperi. Po ashtu, ai rithekson se ne pergjithesi Shqiperia tregohet shume bashkepunuese ne fushen e respektimit te te drejtave te minoriteteve, megjithese ne kete drejtim ka ende gjera qe duhen permiresuar.

Kris Patten ve ne dijeni eurodeputetin grek se ne Shqiperi ekzistojne 30 shkolla fillore ne gjuhen greke, 40 shkolla te mesme ku mesohet edhe greqishtja dhe 2 shkolla te larta ku mesimi behet ne gjuhen greke. Ndersa ndihma e pergjithshme per Shqiperine gjate ketyre 10 viteve te fundit arrin ne 1 miliard euro. Komisioni Europian e ka mbikeqyrur perdorimin e ketyre te hollave dhe ka konstatuar se ato jane perdorur per qellimin per te cilin jane destinuar. Per sa i takon ankesave te eurodeputetit grek, komisioneri Patten spjegon se pervec autoriteteve te Tiranes respektimi i te drejtave te pakicave kombetare ne Shqiperi mbikqyret edhe nga Delegacioni i Komisionit Europian ne Tirane, nga zyra e OSBE-se atje, nga Keshilli i Europes dhe Agjencia e Kombeve te Bashkuara per Refugjatet UNHCR, nga Misioni Monitorues i Bashkimit Europian UEMM dhe Bashkimi i Ambasadoreve ne Tirane.

Pergjigja e komisionerit Patten eshte edhe nje here tjeter e plote dhe e qarte. Por ajo qe nuk eshte e qarte eshte qendrimi i disa qarqeve greke qe ngrene akuza te perseritura ndaj Shqiperise, si rasti i mesiperm, qe fale qendrimit korrekt dhe te paanshem te komisionerit europian u hodhen poshte edhe nje here tjeter. Mbetet e paqarte po ashtu qellimi i ketyre insinuatave si dhe koha kur ato ngrihen. Aq me shume qe, keto akuza nuk jane te vetmuara dhe as perfaqesojne vetem nje krah te politikes greke. Jo shume kohe me pare ishte eurodeputetja socialiste greke, Anna Karamanu, qe e konsideroi nacionalizmin shqiptar si kercenim te paqes ne Ballkan.

Por, nderkohe qe kerkojne me te madhe respektimin e te drejtave te pakices se tyre ne Shqiperi, faktet kane treguar se vete greket nuk respektojne aspak te drejtat e minoriteteve ne vendin e tyre. Kane qene disa europarlamentare, si psh eurodeputeti, Miquel Mayol i Raynal, i cili e ka ngritur kete ceshtje edhe ne institucionet e Bashkimit Europian ne Bruksel. Shembulli me i fundit eshte ai i eurodeputetes belge Nelly Maes, e cila deshmon per denimin e nje gazetari pjestar te pakices turke ne Greqi, Debe Abdulahim, vetem sepse ne radion e tij nje degjues i quajtur Boshkurt, kishte kerkuar transmetimin e nje vepre muzikore. Meqe emri i tij, do te thoshte "Ujqit Gri", organizate terroriste kjo ne Turqi, akuza e konsideroi kete akt si kriminal dhe si "tradhti ndaj Greqise", prandaj edhe gazetari me origjine turke u denua nga nje gjykate greke e shkalles se pare, me 4 muaj burg ne mungese.

Nga te gjitha keto kuptohet se nacionalizmi ne Ballkan vazhdon te mbetet shkaku kryesor i tensioneve ndershteterore dhe baze konfliktesh. Por ai nuk eshte monopol i shqiptareve. Perkundrazi. Kesaj semundjeje nuk i kane shpetuar dot as edhe vendet qe tashme jane anetare te Bashkimit Europian.







  © Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved

----------


## home sweet home

> _Postuar më parë nga Anton_ 
> *Kjo eshte nje teme qe ka kohe qe me rri ne mendje.
> Nuk eshte nevoja qe te zgjatem shume per te treguar se ka ndikim te madh te grekerve sepse besoj qe dihet nga te gjithe, por mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe te mendojme se cfare duhet bere per ta ulur kete ndikim.
> Qe kjo nuk eshte ne te miren tone besoj qe eshte jashte diskutimit.
> Sigurisht qe gjeja me e mire do te ishte te hiqeshin komunstat nga pushteti e keshtu hiqej dhe pjesa me e madhe e ndikimit, por duke pare zhvillimin e sotem kjo nuk eshte e mundur kaq shpejt.
> 
> Pra ceshtja shtrohet cfare mund te behet ne keto kushte?
> 
> Ju ftoj qe te diskutojme per kete problem madhor.*


Eshte vertet nje problem madhor.Une jetoj ne Greqi dhe nese Shqipetaret ketu do te kishin te pakten gjysmen e te drejtave qe kane Greket ne Shqiperi do te ishte shume me ndryshe.Por si mund te ndaloje ky ndikim???Per mendimin tim duke filluar nga besimi fetar.Nuk them qe Shqipetaret te mos besojne te zoti por eshte mese e dhimshme fakti qe kryepeshkopi eshte Grek gje e cila ka nje ndikim mese te madh ne popull,per te mos permendur ndikimet e tjera po e mbyll duke pritur nje pergjigje..

me respekt.....

----------


## Anton

Jam shume i gezuar qe me se fundi nje shqiptar qe jeton ne greqi po shkruan ne forum.

Tani jam ne nje mungese te theksuar kohe , por do te shkruaj sapo te kem nje sek kohe.

Vetem kaq :

Kemi shume me teper mundesi sesa mendojme.

Mjafton qe te bashkohemi disa qindra.





E para na duhet informacion dhe kontakte me njeri-tjetrin.

----------


## Eni

"Anastas Angjeli, mik i armiqve te Shqiperise"

Geri Kokalari eshte me prejardhje shqiptare. Emri i tij eshte i lidhur ngushte me lobin shqiptar ne Amerike, duke qene nje nga zerat e forte te Shqiperise ne SHBA. Shquhet si nje ekonomist me aftesi. Ne intervisten e tij, ai shpreh shqetesimin e madh te ekspansionit ekonomik grek ne Shqiperi. Kete ai ia faturon direkt politikaneve shqiptare, duke permendur Anastas Angjelin si nje nga "perfaqesuesit". Ai shprehet se Nicolas Cage, i perfolur si ndermjetes per takimin e Korfuzit Nano-Meta, eshte nje armik i Shqiperise.

Si ju duket situata politike ne Shqiperi?

Jam shume i shqetesuar per ndikimin e forcave te jashtme, vecanerisht qe vijne nga jugu i Shqiperise, influencohen tek qeveria juaj ashtu edhe tek ekonomia shqiptare. Une e kuptoj realitetin qe per arsye te pozicionit strategjik ata jane te interesuar per ekonomine shqiptare. Por Shqiperia nuk mund te dominohet nga nje force e vetme. 

Kete shqetesim tuajin e mbeshtesni ne ndonje fakt apo emer konkret?

Ne te gjithe ne Amerike kemi degjuar per zotin Angjeli, i cili eshte i perfshire me interesat greke. Une di qe ne nje rast ai ka qene i ftuar i z.Nicolas Gage ne SHBA. Eshte po ky njeri qe vizitoi zonat jugore te Shqiperise ne raundin e fundit te zgjedhjeve dhe ishte i shoqeruar nga ambasadori amerikan. Sipas meje kjo ishte nje fyerje per shqiptaret sepse Nikolas Gage eshte armik i betuar i Shqiperise. Ai njeri drejton nje organizate te quajtuar "Panepirike". Ai e quan Shqiperine jugore si Epiri verior dhe per mua kjo eshte ceshtje e sovranitetit kombetar per Shqiperine. Si mund te leme nje njeri te tille te veproje? Si ka mundesi qe nje anetar i qeverise shqiptare te takoje kete njeri?

Ju po flisni per z. Anastas Angjeli ish-ministrin tone te financave apo jo?

Pikerisht per kete njeri. Ministri i financave Anastas Angjeli ishte i fuar i z.Gage ne konferencen vjetore Panepirike. Kjo eshte e vertetuar, mund te gjeni materiale edhe ne interenet, por une kam degjuar edhe per takime dhe kontakte te tjera mes tyre, por nuk mund t'i konfirmoj ato megjithese nuk habitem te jene reale. 

Z.Angjeli edhe here te tjera eshte diskutuar per lidhje te tij me biznesin grek dhe lejimin e ekspansionit te kapitalit grek ne Shqiperi qe ne disa fusha eshte dominues. Cili eshte komenti juaj per kete?

Ne rast se eshte folur, pasi une nuk e di, mendoj qe eshte e gabuar. Pjese e problemit ne Shqiperi eshte se anetaret e qeverise suaj nuk e kuptojne se ku perfundon misioni i tyre si anetar qeverie dhe ku fillon pjesa e biznesit. Dicka tjeter eshte te jesh anetar qeverie dhe tjeter te jesh biznesmen. Nuk ka asgje te keqe te merresh me biznes, por ne rast se do ta besh, perkushtoju vetem atij. Nuk duhet perdorur pushteti politik si minister per te demtuar interesat e shqiptareve, nuk mund te veprosh per interesa egoiste personale ne dem te shqiptareve. Dhe ai po ben pikerisht kete dhe kjo eshte absolutisht e gabuar. 

Ne rast se keto situata monopolizuese jane te verteta a ka ndonje rrezik politik ne to?

Sigurisht qe ka rrezik politik. E ndiej si dicka shume llogjike qe Nano nga njera ane akuzoi shume hapur Angjelin dhe Meten si persona te korruptuar dhe e kunderta ata akuzuan Nanon, tani ata po perqafohen me njeri- tjeterin. Pse ndodh kjo? Ata mendojne se keto shfaqje dhe deklarata jane te nevojshme dhe po perpiqen te manipulojne qeverine shqiptare dhe ekonomine shqiptare. Ne rast se mendojne keshtu eshte vertet e gabuar. 

Cili eshte mendimi juaj per ekonomine shqiptare ne pergjithesi?

Shume vjet qe kam ardhur ketu qe nga 1994-a, shoh progres. Per here te pare kam ardhur si anetar i nje misioni humanitar ndihme. Nga kjo organizate erdhen ne Shqiperi 10 milion dollare ndihme. Heren e pare qe erdha cdo gje ishte e trishtuar, Shqiperia ishte e pis-_ndertesat e shakterruara, njerezit e varfer, spitalet ishin pa drita, cdo gje ishte e deshperuar. Sa here qe vij shoh progres. Per here te fundit kam ardhur ne vitin 2000. Shoh rruge te ndertuara biznese private qe rriten dhe kompani shqiptare. Kjo eshte inkurajuese, por problem ngelet ajo qe e ushqen kete ngritje ekonomike. Dhe pjesa e padukshme e kesaj ekonomie nuk eshte e shendetshme. 

Marre me shkurtime nga Top Chanel


© Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved

----------


## shkodra13

"Italia eshte vendi qe po i jep me shume Shqiperise ndihma nderkombetare,por qeveria e Tiranes nuk eshte "mirenjohese" dhe nuk jep mbeshtetjen e duhur investimeve private italiane".Shprehet keshtu ish presidenti i shoqates se sipermarresve italiane ne Shqiperi,Luigi Fabri."Sic kam pasur rastin te njoftoj dhe autoritetet shqipetare,ne italianet jemi te detyruar te jemi te burgosurit e investimeve tona.Klima per ne ishte shume e favoreshme deri me 1995-96,sot jo me,megjithe ndihmat qe vine nga Italia.Me duket se ka me shume kujdes per sipermarresit greke,megjithese impenjimi i asaj qeverie eshte ne menyre te ndjeshme me i vogel".

----------


## home sweet home

Greket e dine fare mire mundesite qe kemi ne shqipetaret prandaj duan te kene nje ndikim sa me te forte ne Shqiperi
Duke kerkuar ate qe ata e quajne <<vorio epir>> e ve ne thonjeza sepse dua te thekesoj qe ajo eshte nje toke shqipetare dhe asgje tjeter nese njerezit qe jetojne aty mund te quhen greke te mos harojne per asnje moment se ajo eshte toke shqipetare dhe ata natyrisht qe jane te mikpritur ne shqiperi duke cilesuar dhe nje here nje nga zakonet tona  :majmun duke kercyer: ikpritjen

   With love from Athens...........

Te dua Shqiperi me shume se cdo gje ne bote 
nuk do te jete e larget koha kur do te vij te ty perjet

----------


## baobabi

Une kam mendimin se e vetmja menyre qe te ulet ndikimi Grek ne Shqiperi eshte qe te rritet ndikimi shqiptar ne Shqiperi

Ne vete e shqyem kufirin per te vajtur e punuar tek greku apo italiani e matane oqeanit

Nuk erdhi e na mori greku me force

Ju vjen keq ju qe po arrijne te huajt te behen pronare ne shqiperi

Po tju vinte keq juve se te huajt po behen pronare ne shqiperi beheshit vete pronare te shqiperise dhe nuk canit derrasa tash 12 vjet qe kur u hap shqiperia dhe hyri kapitalizmi

Vete ju i bete edhe PS-ne edhe PD-ne

Asnje prej tyre qe vete ju i keni bere nuk po can koken per tju bere juve pronare

Qeverite shqiptare kane me teper interes tua shesin pronat qe ka shteti ne pronesi te huajve sesa shqiptareve 

Vetem demokrate te vertete qe besojne se kapitalizmi eshte nje sistem i drejte do tua JEPNIN ne fillim ndermarrjet shqiptareve dhe jo te huajve

Po besove se Majko apo ndonje fillestar do i vere ne pune ndermarrjet ne shqiperi je thjesht nje qorr

Ai qe ska drejtuar kurre ndonje ndermarrje ska si si ti drejtoje te tera ato

Prandaj ose tua shperndaje keto ndermarrje atyre qe i punojne si administratore ose te hapi krahun e ta beje dikush tjeter kete pune

Po te ishte se menexhohej gjithe ajo pasuri nga nje dore e vetme e kishte bere Enveri me kohe ate dhe nuk priste te lindete karabushi Majko

----------


## Labushi

BASHKEKOMBASIT E MI TE DASHUR.

jemi te gjithe koshient per gjendjen qe ekziston ne Shqiperi.
te gjithe e dime se cilet jane pergjegjes per te.
nuk eshte me e mjaftueshme te diskutojme per shkaqe, shkaktare, pasoja etj. pasi ato jane te ditura boterisht.

DUHET TE VEPROJME.DUHET TE VEPROJME.DUHET TE VEPROJME.

eshte koha qe te ndihet zeri yne, te ndihet zeri i SHQIPETARIT.

Antoni ka te drejte ku thote se mund te bejme me shume.

Anton te ftoj nqs. e mundur qe te flisnim bashke.

Po citoj perseri "me PUSHKE e PENE per MEMEDHENE"

   SHQIPETARE TE NDERSHEM BASHKOHUNI RRETH FLAMURIT


           LABUSHI
           TIRANE

----------


## Anton

Patjeter:

Me shkruaj

Anton Ashta

anton1as@yahoo.de

Hidhi nje sy kesaj faqes sone, ne jemi disa tashme.

http://www.geocities.com/sosalbania/hyrje.html

----------

